# Niko's and Silent Thunder's excursions!



## GDN

Picked up Niko on June 9, 800 days after reservation at the Dallas SC. Midnight silver, PUP, sport wheels, EAP. What a car !

Will track his fun in this thread. Elon got this one right.

I realize Niko isn't unique, but he was named almost 5 months before he arrived ! Custom plates waiting on him to arrive.

His first sighting - held behind ropes !!!










Going to come back and keep my SW updates in post 1. They are too strung out to find.

Ordered 4/19, Built on 5/25, Delivered on June 9
2018.21.9 - 6/12/18
26.1 - 7/20/2018
28.2 - 8/8/2018
32.2 - 8/23/18
34.1 - 9/11/18
36.2 - 9/20/18
39.7 - 10/13/18 v9
42.2 - 10/31/18
42.4 - 11/2/18
46.2 - 12/6/18
48.12.1 - 12/19/18 - added "Keep Climate On - Camper Mode", Romance Mode/Fireplace, Emissions/Fart machine, Pole Position
50.6 - 1/22/2019 - Cold weather tweak/update for 50.5 (which was never on this car), came straight from 48.12.1
2019.5.15 - 3/11/2019 - First release in a long time. Range didn't change - started update with 236 mi, ended update with 236.
This should be adding Sentry Mode, Dog Mode, Blind Spot, Location Folding Mirrors.
8.2 - 3/16/2019
8.3 - 3/23/2019
8.5 - 4/4/2019
12.1.1 - 4/30/2019
12.1.2 - 5/2/2019
16.2 - 5/22/2019

November 20, 2018
Big update to the household, we added Silent Thunder to the stable. LR AWD, Black with White PUP interior, sport wheels and EAP. Wasn't sure I was going to like the white interior, but man does it pop. Very nice, at least while new. He is on the left (like it really matters). Could have been a record - 4 black cars in for delivery all at once.









SW Tracker for Silent Thunder
Ordered on November 4, built on November 7, Delivered on November 20

2018.42.4 - 11/20/2018 - delivered with this version
44.1 - 11/20/2018 - waiting to be updated at delivery
46.2 - 12/3/2018
48.1 - 12/13/2018 - added Pin to drive
48.12.1 - 12/18/2018
50.6 - 1/22/2019 - received same night as on Niko. Cold weather updates
2019.5.15 - 3/11/2019
8.2 - 3/16/2019
2019.8.3 - 3/23/2019
8.5 - 4/4/2019
12.1.1 - 4/30/2019
12.1.2 - 5/2/2019
16.2 - 5/22/2019 - New larger car graphic on the left
20.1. - 6/12/2019
20.2.1 - 6/19/2019
20.4.1 - 6/23/2019 - Beach Buggy 
20.4.2 - 6/25/2019 - Bug fixes


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Welcome to team Midnight Silver and congrats!!!!


----------



## GDN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Welcome to team Midnight Silver and congrats!!!!


Thank you. It's been so fascinating reading and participating in these forums for several months, it really surreal to be honest with you. What a car !


----------



## GDN

Day 3 - Niko's big bother, the crewcab pickup, got his quartz coating this morning (I've been calling it ceramic - and just realized this one is quartz.). It was highly rated but don't know if one is better than the other. At the end of the day - they all may be snake oil for all I know at this point.) Started the process last Friday. I spent about 6 hours claybaring and polishing the pickup. Gave it a good rinse this morning and went over it with some detail spray. Then took about 2 hours to put the Gyeon Mohs quartz on it. It looks good. Will try for a couple of pics in a bit.

Time to start Niko - will be a quick wash and clay bar, which I suspect will likely pick nothing up, but everyone says to do it. Then polish and quartz for him too - but that will likely be tomorrow after work by the time that goes on.

What I can say right now, is none of this process is hard, and if I can do it, likely anyone can by reading a few articles and watching some video. I figure my job will be as good as 97% of what I'd pay someone else to do it. I can't justify spending several thousand, although if these coatings really protect and make him shine like claimed, then I'll get him the best job I can at home.


----------



## GDN

Forgot - also got him an appointment for tint this weekend. Saturday morning. Thanks @LUXMAN for the recommendation.


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> Forgot - also got him an appointment for tint this weekend. Saturday morning. Thanks @LUXMAN for the recommendation.


Cool deal. What time is your appt? I would come up and meet ya as it is not far from me, but I gotta go to Tyler in the AM for camp pickup.


----------



## GDN

LUXMAN said:


> Cool deal. What time is your appt? I would come up and meet ya as it is not far from me, but I gotta go to Tyler in the AM for camp pickup.


Will be up there at 10 AM. They really wanted me to drop it off and leave it so they could work on it through the day, but told them I was driving almost 45 minutes one way and would be nice if they could just get us in and out. He said he'd have 4 guys in that morning and he'd be glad to jump on it and get it done since I was coming so far to let them do the job.

If you are around - would be nice to say hello.


----------



## Quicksilver

@GDN, watch out for the crazy traffic on I35. Especially trucks spilling stuff all over the road.


----------



## GDN

Well - I'm a bit tired. Not near as active these years and a full day of detailing Friday on the truck - wash, clay bar and full polish with a dual action polisher and then another full day of it today - started with a light wash on the truck, from there it was the Gyeon Mohs action. The coating seems very straight forward and easy. The prep is likely the more critical part.

This truck is a 2014 that sat on the lot for 15 months before I bought it, so I'm sure it didn't have much love there and unfortunately due to a house remodel and an old jeep that has come along, it has never been able to spend a single night in the garage, it sits out every night. This is the first love it's really ever had. The clay bar and the polishing really made it smooth to the feel and took care of any issues I could see in the paint. The Gyeon coating has really brought it to life. The paint is Tuxedo Black from Ford with red and green flakes in it - they really shine and pop. I've got 6 or 7 pin head paint chips from the miles it's been driven, but really good overall.

It took about 2 hours to coat using the included applicator and suede cloth. I applied one section at a time, gave it just a minute and then wiped off using 2 cloths. I'm very pleased with this so far. The true test will come in time, after a rain to see how it beads and holds up, but here are a couple of pictures, the second is most impressive as the house is a reflection off of the truck.


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> Well - I'm a bit tired. Not near as active these years and a full day of detailing Friday on the truck - wash, clay bar and full polish with a dual action polisher and then another full day of it today - started with a light wash on the truck, from there it was the Gyeon Mohs action. The coating seems very straight forward and easy. The prep is likely the more critical part.
> 
> This truck is a 2014 that sat on the lot for 15 months before I bought it, so I'm sure it didn't have much love there and unfortunately due to a house remodel and an old jeep that has come along, it has never been able to spend a single night in the garage, it sits out every night. This is the first love it's really ever had. The clay bar and the polishing really made it smooth to the feel and took care of any issues I could see in the paint. The Gyeon coating has really brought it to life. The paint is Tuxedo Black from Ford with red and green flakes in it - they really shine and pop. I've got 6 or 7 pin head paint chips from the miles it's been driven, but really good overall.
> 
> It took about 2 hours to coat using the included applicator and suede cloth. I applied one section at a time, gave it just a minute and then wiped off using 2 cloths. I'm very pleased with this so far. The true test will come in time, after a rain to see how it beads and holds up, but here are a couple of pictures, the second is most impressive as the house is a reflection off of the truck.
> 
> View attachment 10077
> 
> View attachment 10078


Beautiful Job! I am sure you Model 3 will look great if you pamper it like the truck.


----------



## GDN

So it truly was a busy day. After the truck was done I worked on the car. Washed with some Dawn to take off any wax if it had any, clay bar and light polish in just a spot or two. This car didn't need any major paint work. I really would like to see a professional and what he claims he is doing for all of the paint correction on these cars. Either the novice eye truly doesn't see it or there is a lot of bunk being sold out there. I did ask the SC not to do any detailing on the car before delivery so maybe I was spared and most do end up with some bad things being done to them. I had a great time spending several hours with the car and going over it inch by inch. It took about an hour and a half to get the coating on it.

I did find one spot about one inch by one inch on the right fender where it looks like it might have had a tie down rub on it or something. I don't think it is worth taking in as I'm afraid of it could end up much worse and this really isn't noticeable.

The garage is pretty small and just not enough room or the right light to get a good pic, but here is the car after it's work and coating of Gyeon Mohs quartz. Hope to get a couple more pics later this week and Saturday after tint.


----------



## GDN

Quicksilver said:


> Beautiful Job! I am sure you Model 3 will look great if you pamper it like the truck.


Thanks - unfortunately the truck hasn't been pampered, more like abuse honestly over 2.5 years. Many projects, the remodel are wrapped up, so finally some time to take care of it and the car as well. Hope to do this every year or so and take care of them both. The truck before this one I had for 13 years and 170,000 miles, so plan on keeping this one just as long.


----------



## GDN

I forgot to ask on Saturday when picking up the car, so I called today and just found out the car was built on May 25, 2018. That was the same day they assigned the VIN and I heard from my ISA. I really figured this car had been built and was sitting somewhere for a few weeks at least.

From an article I just googled, May 25 was the last day before the factory shut down. I'll miss out on any improvements they might have made during that time frame, but am very happy with the way this car has turned out. 

Seems it takes a couple of weeks for a car to reach someone's hands after it is built, at least in TX, so I figure it will be a few more days to find anyone with a car that was built post May shutdown and learn of any changes or improvements.


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> I forgot to ask on Saturday when picking up the car, so I called today and just found out the car was built on May 25, 2018. That was the same day they assigned the VIN and I heard from my ISA. I really figured this car had been built and was sitting somewhere for a few weeks at least.
> 
> From an article I just googled, May 25 was the last day before the factory shut down. I'll miss out on any improvements they might have made during that time frame, but am very happy with the way this car has turned out.
> 
> Seems it takes a couple of weeks for a car to reach someone's hands after it is built, at least in TX, so I figure it will be a few more days to find anyone with a car that was built post May shutdown and learn of any changes or improvements.


So do you think you have Gen 2 seats then? I would assume so.


----------



## GDN

LUXMAN said:


> So do you think you have Gen 2 seats then? I would assume so.


From all accounts I would have to say I definitely do. Have not tried folding the rear seats or comparing to the pictures. I'll do that tonight and cofirm. Also need to find the picture of the added trim in the truck. I would think that is also there, but not confirmed.


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> From all accounts I would have to say I definitely do. Have not tried folding the rear seats or comparing to the pictures. I'll do that tonight and cofirm. Also need to find the picture of the added trim in the truck. I would think that is also there, but not confirmed.


TRIM?


----------



## GDN

LUXMAN said:


> TRIM?


Documented in this post a couple of weeks back. Model 3 Delivery Checklist


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> Documented in this post a couple of weeks back. Model 3 Delivery Checklist


Whoa! Thanks. I will have to look at mine. I would have to beg mobile service to bring one of those when they come to fix my seat trim as I assume I dont have it.


----------



## GDN

Just for Niko's documentation - got SW 2018.21.9 tonight - 8 PM.


----------



## GDN

LUXMAN said:


> TRIM?


I did confirm Gen 2 seats and the trim piece is installed. I think it would be pretty obvious and bare without that trim piece. If you don't have it, I don't see how Tesla could deny installing that for you for nothing.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

GDN said:


> I did confirm Gen 2 seats and the trim piece is installed. I think it wold be pretty obvious and bare without that trim piece. If you don't have it, I don't see how Tesla could deny installing that for you for nothing.


I brought this up during mobile service on Monday and they're "searching for the part", so I'll report back as to whether or not it gets added to my car.


----------



## LUXMAN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I brought this up during mobile service on Monday and they're "searching for the part", so I'll report back as to whether or not it gets added to my car.


So you dont have it on your car then? If they do, can you post the name and part number?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

LUXMAN said:


> So you dont have it on your car then? If they do, can you post the name and part number?


Nope, I have a naked trunk lip. I'll confirm and share pictures of the install as well - assuming I can get this part.


----------



## UTexas98

I don't have it either. Have you determined when they started putting it on or is random?



SoFlaModel3 said:


> Nope, I have a naked trunk lip. I'll confirm and share pictures of the install as well - assuming I can get this part.


----------



## GDN

UTexas98 said:


> I don't have it either. Have you determined when they started putting it on or is random?


This is the only place I've seen it discussed Model 3 Delivery Checklist - so sometime in May it has been discovered.

@LUXMAN is going to check his when he gets home, built a few months back and will call @Quicksilver to this thread and have him check his. I think he was built in mid-April.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

UTexas98 said:


> I don't have it either. Have you determined when they started putting it on or is random?


I'm with @GDN on this one. Not really sure overall.


----------



## GDN

@SoFlaModel3 - Does your bosses car have the extra piece of trim? Looks like @Mistersandman discovered the missing piece, but not sure how. Very few people have weighed in on it unlike the Gen2 seats that have their own thread.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

GDN said:


> @SoFlaModel3 - Does your bosses car have the extra piece of trim? Looks like @Mistersandman discovered the missing piece, but not sure how. Very few people have weighed in on it unlike the Gen2 seats that have their own thread.


Hey that's a good question and I didn't think to check. Of course we have some great timing, he left for two-week vacation yesterday


----------



## GDN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Hey that's a good question and I didn't think to check. Of course we have some great timing, he left for two-week vacation yesterday


I assume he must have driven it on this vacation? Or he surely would have left it in your care, right?


----------



## PNWmisty

GDN said:


> @SoFlaModel3 - Does your bosses car have the extra piece of trim? Looks like @Mistersandman discovered the missing piece, but not sure how. Very few people have weighed in on it unlike the Gen2 seats that have their own thread.


My VIN #19xxx has the extra trunk trim piece. But it seems kind of superfluous being located where it is and all.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

GDN said:


> I assume he must have driven it on this vacation? Or he surely would have left it in your care, right?


I offered to babysit, but he splits time before 2 cities and the car is in the other city.


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> I did confirm Gen 2 seats and the trim piece is installed. I think it would be pretty obvious and bare without that trim piece. If you don't have it, I don't see how Tesla could deny installing that for you for nothing.


 I took a picture of my trunk and it looks like it is missing that trim piece. It also looks like it's function is only for cosmetic reason correct?


----------



## UTexas98

Oh great! Now we all need new cars! ;-)



Quicksilver said:


> I took a picture of my trunk and it looks like it is missing that trim piece. It also looks like it's function is only for cosmetic reason correct?
> 
> View attachment 10138


----------



## Quicksilver

UTexas98 said:


> Oh great! Now we all need new cars! ;-)


Haha! Yes, aren't we a bunch of nit picking owners!  We want it perfect, dang it!  Fortunately, I have Gen 2 seats.


----------



## GDN

Quicksilver said:


> I took a picture of my trunk and it looks like it is missing that trim piece. It also looks like it's function is only for cosmetic reason correct?
> 
> View attachment 10138


I would venture to guess cosmetic only more than likely.


----------



## GDN

Niko has left the garage ! He got driven this morning, not by me, but at least he got out.


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> I would venture to guess cosmetic only more than likely.


Yes. Cosmetic only, but I think Ruby needs it! She is so vain!
Even if I gotta pay for it, I wil be adding that piece.


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> Yes. Cosmetic only, but I think Ruby needs it! She is so vain!
> Even if I gotta pay for it, I wil be adding that piece.
> View attachment 10181


I'll follow your lead and please let us know part number and cost. Gracias! 

The bare metal just doesn't look that great so the new trim piece will make it much better!


----------



## GDN

I would think this trim piece would be an easy gimme from Tesla. It doesn't look as good without it, it's an obvious part of the car they've put on some builds and you can always tell them you've scraped yourself getting in and out of the truck. you need the trim to make it look right.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Stay tuned everyone I should have an update soon on this trunk piece!


----------



## MelindaV

Quicksilver said:


> The bare metal just doesn't look that great so the new trim piece will make it much better!


plus, possibly prevent someone from scratching a hand/arm when loading/unloading something in the trunk. You'd much rather rub up against a rounded piece of plastic than a protruding metal seam.


----------



## Quicksilver

MelindaV said:


> plus, possibly prevent someone from scratching a hand/arm when loading/unloading something in the trunk. You'd much rather rub up against a rounded piece of plastic than a protruding metal seam.


Do you think that may be the reason they added that piece? It seems likely, because someone could get a cut from the bare metal.


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> Do you think that may be the reason they added that piece? It seems likely, because someone could get a cut from the bare metal.


Especially when loading a body in the trunk....


----------



## LUXMAN

LUXMAN said:


> Yes. Cosmetic only, but I think Ruby needs it! She is so vain!
> Even if I gotta pay for it, I wil be adding that piece.
> View attachment 10181


So I contacted Tesla and she did some research and had this to say...

After some research , this is what I found .
We don't know if the trunk was redesigned in order to accommodate for the trim piece, or if it can be attached to older VINS.
Supply is currently constrained and if you think this is something you would like, check back in a few months when we have more information about the part.

Well shoot.


----------



## GDN

LUXMAN said:


> So I canacted Tesla and she did some research and had this to say...
> 
> After some research , this is what I found .
> We don't know if the trunk was redesigned in order to accommodate for the trim piece, or if it can be attached to older VINS.
> Supply is currently constrained and if you think this is something you would like, check back in a few months when we have more information about the part.
> 
> Well shoot.


Not exactly what you want to hear, but at least it's still open and not shut down with no way. I think it's interesting that they want to open it up to the fact that something as big as that trunk opening has been redesigned. I'm sure that was just a tactic, but we know they are constantly tweaking.

If you make it back through Denton in time tomorrow and we get to meet up, I'll have to make sure you don't make off with one !


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> Not exactly what you want to hear, but at least it's still open and not shut down with no way. I think it's interesting that they want to open it up to the fact that something as big as that trunk opening has been redesigned. I'm sure that was just a tactic, but we know they are constantly tweaking.
> 
> If you make it back through Denton in time tomorrow and we get to meet up, I'll have to make sure you don't make off with one !


Ha! And I was just about to talk to my boys at the tint shop about that....

But I doubt it has been redesigned. So I guess I will either have to wait or will forget about it....or I will go to the SC in Dallas on my way home from work next week and ask them 
If at first you don't succeed....


----------



## GDN

LUXMAN said:


> Ha! And I was just about to talk to my boys at the tint shop about that....
> 
> But I doubt it has been redesigned. So I guess I will either have to wait or will forget about it....or I will go to the SC in Dallas on my way home from work next week and ask them
> If at first you don't succeed....


That trim piece just a small price for me to pay for a good recommendation !

I've heard good things about the SC. On the delivery side, I know that Cynthia Stephenson and the whole team are very good and concerned about customer satisfaction.


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> That trim piece just a small price for me to pay for a good recommendation !
> 
> I've heard good things about the SC. On the delivery side, I know that Cynthia Stephenson and the whole team are very good and concerned about customer satisfaction.


Oh yeah. I talked to Cynthia a bit before delivery and she did my delivery. Nice lady.


----------



## GDN

LUXMAN said:


> Oh yeah. I talked to Cynthia a bit before delivery and she did my delivery. Nice lady.


I didn't get to meet her on delivery day, but she made a follow up call this week to see how it all was going.

She is on the NTTOG Facebook forum. One of the other guys said he was not on the forum, but they all apparently watch at least the facebook forums and possible these for feedback and looking for problems and satisfaction.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

LUXMAN said:


> Ha! And I was just about to talk to my boys at the tint shop about that....
> 
> But I doubt it has been redesigned. So I guess I will either have to wait or will forget about it....or I will go to the SC in Dallas on my way home from work next week and ask them
> If at first you don't succeed....


Hmmm... that trim piece has to mount to something though so while the trunk hasn't been redesigned necessarily they still may have made minor modifications to allow for the trim piece to mount to the trunk. I'll report back if I hear something different from my local team.


----------



## GDN

Good day yesterday, we got to meet @LUXMAN and his son along with Ruby Woo. We drove up to Denton to Flexshield for window tint on Niko and Luxman was able to stop by. Ruby does shine, very nice in person. The cars looked nice sitting side by side, but I didn't think to get a picture. Flexshield was Luxman's recommendation and they did a great job.

We had Madico Wincos heat rejection tint installed all the way around. They are able to do the back glass in one piece with this tint and they keep it in stock. Niko was the 4th Model 3 they had done (has also done @Quicksilver ) and he said he had another Model 3 coming in yesterday afternoon).

Will try to get a couple new pics of Niko today, I need to participate in the "Special Midnight Silver forum" with some pics.


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> Good day yesterday, we got to meet @LUXMAN and his son along with Ruby Woo. We drove up to Denton to Flexshield for window tint on Niko and Luxman was able to stop by. Ruby does shine, very nice in person. The cars looked nice sitting side by side, but I didn't think to get a picture. Flexshield was Luxman's recommendation and they did a great job.
> 
> We had Madico Wincos heat rejection tint installed all the way around. They are able to do the back glass in one piece with this tint and they keep it in stock. Niko was the 4th Model 3 they had done (has also done @Quicksilver ) and he said he had another Model 3 coming in yesterday afternoon).
> 
> Will try to get a couple new pics of Niko today, I need to participate in the "Special Midnight Silver forum" with some pics.


How was your drive up on 35? Hopefully uneventful. I really like the tint and the heat rejection works great.


----------



## LUXMAN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Hmmm... that trim piece has to mount to something though so while the trunk hasn't been redesigned necessarily they still may have made minor modifications to allow for the trim piece to mount to the trunk. I'll report back if I hear something different from my local team.


I looked at the trim piece in truck of niko, thanks to @GDN 
It seems to attach via the 2 trim Clips that hold the "carpet" on near the lights. But it is on there good. But didn't see any other visible fasteners. So not sure how it is attached underneath.


----------



## GDN

Quicksilver said:


> How was your drive up on 35? Hopefully uneventful. I really like the tint and the heat rejection works great.


The drive up 35 was uneventful in the way of any rocks or loose debris on the roadway. Unfortunately the drive was not uneventful in that there was a major wreck with an overturned vehicle that had it shut down for several hours. This however afforded two very good things.

First was the navigation. Super impressed with it's sheer speed and rerouting. We compared it with Waze and it was just almost dead on. Rerouted us off the highway through a neighborhood down a couple of other streets and put us back on just past the wreck. The rerouting was incredible. It also kept the destination time updated and was spot on to the minute.

The second thing was once we got back on 35 it meant we had an open road. Let's just say it was quite fun as I was driving and the triple digits come on the speedometer so fast and it handles like a dream. I'm really ready for the next charity event at Texas Motor Speedway where you can drive your own car around the track. I plan on being there.


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> The drive up 35 was uneventful in the way of any rocks or loose debris on the roadway. Unfortunately the drive was not uneventful in that there was a major wreck with an overturned vehicle that had it shut down for several hours. This however afforded two very good things.
> 
> First was the navigation. Super impressed with it's sheer speed and rerouting. We compared it with Waze and it was just almost dead on. Rerouted us off the highway through a neighborhood down a couple of other streets and put us back on just past the wreck. The rerouting was incredible. It also kept the destination time updated and was spot on to the minute.
> 
> The second thing was once we got back on 35 it meant we had an open road. Let's just say it was quite fun as I was driving and the triple digits come on the speedometer so fast and it handles like a dream. I'm really ready for the next charity event at Texas Motor Speedway where you can drive your own car around the track. I plan on being there.


Ooooooooooo....do they limit your speed?


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> The drive up 35 was uneventful in the way of any rocks or loose debris on the roadway. Unfortunately the drive was not uneventful in that there was a major wreck with an overturned vehicle that had it shut down for several hours. This however afforded two very good things.
> 
> First was the navigation. Super impressed with it's sheer speed and rerouting. We compared it with Waze and it was just almost dead on. Rerouted us off the highway through a neighborhood down a couple of other streets and put us back on just past the wreck. The rerouting was incredible. It also kept the destination time updated and was spot on to the minute.
> 
> The second thing was once we got back on 35 it meant we had an open road. Let's just say it was quite fun as I was driving and the triple digits come on the speedometer so fast and it handles like a dream. I'm really ready for the next charity event at Texas Motor Speedway where you can drive your own car around the track. I plan on being there.


Great to hear! Please let me know about that TMS event when it is approaching, I just might want to join in!


----------



## GDN

Following is a link to one of the TMS "Laps for Charity" drive your own car around the track events. I was not aware, but did just see that the laps are paced by a pace car and multiple cars may be on the track at once, so you may not be able to really get out and see just what your car can do, but might still be a fun event anyway. It is for charity and I believe the local Tesla facebook group NTTOG did this a few weeks back as a group event.
https://www.texasmotorspeedway.com/events/speedway-childrens-charities-laps-for-charity/


----------



## GDN

Niko has a few small items coming, ordered the 9H matte screen protector and 2 trunk lights from Abstract Ocean as well as the Matte Black console wrap from @kenriko off of Amazon. The new pedals ordered last week arrived on Saturday. Hope the new products are in by this Saturday and will spend a few hours giving him a small tweak or two.


----------



## kenriko

GDN said:


> Niko has a few small items coming, ordered the 9H matte screen protector and 2 trunk lights from Abstract Ocean as well as the Matte Black console wrap from @kenriko off of Amazon. The new pedals ordered last week arrived on Saturday. Hope the new products are in by this Saturday and will spend a few hours giving him a small tweak or two.


Thanks! let me know how it goes.

Cheers,

Kenriko.


----------



## NIGHTHAWK017

@LUXMAN @Quicksilver @GDN

About how long did the tint installation take at Flexshield?


----------



## GDN

NIGHTHAWK017 said:


> @LUXMAN @Quicksilver @GDN
> 
> About how long did the tint installation take at Flexshield?


Plan on a minimum of least 3 hours if they have a slot they can get you in and be somewhat dedicated to your car. It takes a few of them a while to get this car done. The side windows are pretty straight forward but they have to shrink the film for the back window and then takes them working together to get it in. They had asked for a little longer as they do have other customers in and out, but they were good at staying on it and getting me out in about 3 hours. It will just depend on what else they have booked that day. Give them a call. They've now done 5 Model 3's or maybe even more.

I only did side windows and back. @LUXMAN had them do an eyebrow and went back for the overhead glass as well, so that will also make a difference in how long it takes them.

@LUXMAN with a red 3 is the one that has referred the rest of us up to them.


----------



## Quicksilver

Yes, about 3 hrs for Quicksilver - sides and back.


----------



## TheHambledon

Do you mind sharing the approximate cost? Do you know if they let you drop it off for a couple days? I'll plan to head there in a couple weeks prior to work trip.


----------



## GDN

It was a pretty standard quote, $499 for the back and side windows using a single piece. I'm not sure of their policy on a car overnight, but they really wanted me to leave it with them all day so they could work on it. So it might work out very well to leave it with them a day or two. Give them a call to make sure you are on the schedule. Flexshield - http://www.flexshield.net


----------



## GDN

Got Niko out for a quick run just a few miles South of the house on Sunday. Stopped by Treehouse (a very green home improvement type store) which happens to be a few steps from the Walnut Hill Supercharger in Dallas on 75. They have solar and a Tesla power system running the store. Plugged Niko in for the first time at a SC, a whole 30 cents worth of charging before he cut off. Only one other car charging at the time.

Niko at the charger:









The Tesla power system inside Treehouse at Walnut Hill and 75 in Dallas.










And a quick obligatory beauty shot on the way home.


----------



## agastya

An insane amount of information here from NTX folks - reading Ruby Woo's and QuickSilver's stories have been amazing. And now Niko's and Revved's experiences too. Maybe I still missed reading other threads, should have found this forum earlier.

My delivery is scheduled for 6/29, I might just wait a couple of weeks for the meetup, seeing the mods in person and learning from these experiences.

Regarding the tints - haven't seen the Madico Wincos in person, but from what I've read - they have a bluish fade to it. Not seeing it on Luxman's and Quicksilver's photos on here, is it noticeable in person? Also, not truly a ceramic film, but if it does the job don't see why that should matter.

I received an estimate from the XPEL factory store here in Dallas. 
Thank you for your interest in XPEL's amazing line of products. For the Tesla the Partial front coverage is $995+tax. The Partial covers 24" of the hood and fenders, as well as the whole front bumper and sideview mirrors. For the Full Front coverage the cost is $1995+tax. The Full Front covers the whole hood and fenders as well as the whole front bumper and mirrors. Complete Model 3 is $6000. XPEL offers a 10% Discount for Police, Fire, and Military and another 10% for Tesla Club Members if that applies to you. Also, our product has a 10 Year warranty that will protect you against yellowing, fading, and peeling. The only package that has an extra price for STEALTH is the complete car. $6500 is the cost for a complete STEALTH wrap. All of our installs have wrapped edges. Also, *for the Nano-ceramic window tint, the cost for all the windows is $399 and $300 for the windshield, and $300 for sunroofs. * Please feel free to reach out to me if you have any questions or to set an appointment. Thank you so much for your time and I look forward to hearing back from you…​
So with the 10% discount, it seems to be 630 for the XPEL Prime XR tint v/s 500 on the Wincos, or if someone wants to go full plaid - about 900 for the Photosync 35 at Speedshield.


----------



## GDN

agastya said:


> An insane amount of information here from NTX folks - reading Ruby Woo's and QuickSilver's stories have been amazing. And now Niko's and Revved's experiences too. Maybe I still missed reading other threads, should have found this forum earlier.
> 
> My delivery is scheduled for 6/29, I might just wait a couple of weeks for the meetup, seeing the mods in person and learning from these experiences.
> 
> Regarding the tints - haven't seen the Madico Wincos in person, but from what I've read - they have a bluish fade to it. Not seeing it on Luxman's and Quicksilver's photos on here, is it noticeable in person? Also, not truly a ceramic film, but if it does the job don't see why that should matter.
> 
> I received an estimate from the XPEL factory store here in Dallas.
> Thank you for your interest in XPEL's amazing line of products. For the Tesla the Partial front coverage is $995+tax. The Partial covers 24" of the hood and fenders, as well as the whole front bumper and sideview mirrors. For the Full Front coverage the cost is $1995+tax. The Full Front covers the whole hood and fenders as well as the whole front bumper and mirrors. Complete Model 3 is $6000. XPEL offers a 10% Discount for Police, Fire, and Military and another 10% for Tesla Club Members if that applies to you. Also, our product has a 10 Year warranty that will protect you against yellowing, fading, and peeling. The only package that has an extra price for STEALTH is the complete car. $6500 is the cost for a complete STEALTH wrap. All of our installs have wrapped edges. Also, *for the Nano-ceramic window tint, the cost for all the windows is $399 and $300 for the windshield, and $300 for sunroofs. * Please feel free to reach out to me if you have any questions or to set an appointment. Thank you so much for your time and I look forward to hearing back from you…​
> So with the 10% discount, it seems to be 630 for the XPEL Prime XR tint v/s 500 on the Wincos, or if someone wants to go full plaid - about 900 for the Photosync 35 at Speedshield.


Welcome to the club. You'll be driving home in it in no time. Will be glad to show off any mods I've done and I know the others will as well before you start sinking a lot of money into them.

For the tint, I have not noticed a bluish fade yet, but it's only been on a couple of days. 3 of us have it, so you'll be able to inspect in person if you come out on July 14. Both @LUXMAN and @Quicksilver have pics of before and after tint in their threads I'm pretty sure. Flexshield had a display with a heat lamp demonstrating the tint and it was amazing how much heat it blocked. I'm sure other tints do as well, but I was sold and mainly because it had a local recommendation along with the shop that installed it. $499 all the way around including the big back glass.

As far as the vinyl and expl wraps and coverings, I like some, but that was just really out of my budget. They add some shine and obvious protection, but just not in the budget. A professionally applied coating was not in the budget either, until I found I could do it myself for $150 vs $1000-$1500. I used Gyeon Mohs and am happy with how it went on, just not enough time to know how it will last and hold up.

Best of luck with any of the mods you choose, enjoy the car when you get it and come meet us on July 14.


----------



## LUXMAN

agastya said:


> An insane amount of information here from NTX folks - reading Ruby Woo's and QuickSilver's stories have been amazing. And now Niko's and Revved's experiences too. Maybe I still missed reading other threads, should have found this forum earlier.
> 
> My delivery is scheduled for 6/29, I might just wait a couple of weeks for the meetup, seeing the mods in person and learning from these experiences.
> 
> Regarding the tints - haven't seen the Madico Wincos in person, but from what I've read - they have a bluish fade to it. Not seeing it on Luxman's and Quicksilver's photos on here, is it noticeable in person? Also, not truly a ceramic film, but if it does the job don't see why that should matter.
> 
> I received an estimate from the XPEL factory store here in Dallas.
> Thank you for your interest in XPEL's amazing line of products. For the Tesla the Partial front coverage is $995+tax. The Partial covers 24" of the hood and fenders, as well as the whole front bumper and sideview mirrors. For the Full Front coverage the cost is $1995+tax. The Full Front covers the whole hood and fenders as well as the whole front bumper and mirrors. Complete Model 3 is $6000. XPEL offers a 10% Discount for Police, Fire, and Military and another 10% for Tesla Club Members if that applies to you. Also, our product has a 10 Year warranty that will protect you against yellowing, fading, and peeling. The only package that has an extra price for STEALTH is the complete car. $6500 is the cost for a complete STEALTH wrap. All of our installs have wrapped edges. Also, *for the Nano-ceramic window tint, the cost for all the windows is $399 and $300 for the windshield, and $300 for sunroofs. * Please feel free to reach out to me if you have any questions or to set an appointment. Thank you so much for your time and I look forward to hearing back from you…​
> So with the 10% discount, it seems to be 630 for the XPEL Prime XR tint v/s 500 on the Wincos, or if someone wants to go full plaid - about 900 for the Photosync 35 at Speedshield.


I have used Flexshield for years. They did the same tint in my wife's truck in 2013 and it looks good as new. Never heard of or seen it fade or blue. 
It is a great product IMO and I am very happy with it and the shop. Definitely come out to the meet up and look at ours to decide on the tint.


----------



## LUXMAN

TheHambledon said:


> Do you mind sharing the approximate cost? Do you know if they let you drop it off for a couple days? I'll plan to head there in a couple weeks prior to work trip.


 I don't know if they will let you leave it. But they do have some bays. That being said I wouldn't leave it there myself. It's only three hours and there are other things to do right nearby. grab a bite or coffee.


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> Welcome to the club. You'll be driving home in it in no time. Will be glad to show off any mods I've done and I know the others will as well before you start sinking a lot of money into them.
> 
> For the tint, I have not noticed a bluish fade yet, but it's only been on a couple of days. 3 of us have it, so you'll be able to inspect in person if you come out on July 14. Both @LUXMAN and @Quicksilver have pics of before and after tint in their threads I'm pretty sure. Flexshield had a display with a heat lamp demonstrating the tint and it was amazing how much heat it blocked. I'm sure other tints do as well, but I was sold and mainly because it had a local recommendation along with the shop that installed it. $499 all the way around including the big back glass.
> 
> As far as the vinyl and expl wraps and coverings, I like some, but that was just really out of my budget. They add some shine and obvious protection, but just not in the budget. A professionally applied coating was not in the budget either, until I found I could do it myself for $150 vs $1000-$1500. I used Gyeon Mohs and am happy with how it went on, just not enough time to know how it will last and hold up.
> 
> Best of luck with any of the mods you choose, enjoy the car when you get it and come meet us on July 14.


I can confirm that no bluish fade on the tint...at least for the past few weeks.


----------



## TheHambledon

Thanks for all the helpful info, everyone. You rock! 

I think it'd be great to join one of the meetups after I pick mine up (name still TBD). Is the info on the FB North Texas Tesla group page, or did I miss it somewhere here?


----------



## LUXMAN

TheHambledon said:


> Thanks for all the helpful info, everyone. You rock!
> 
> I think it'd be great to join one of the meetups after I pick mine up (name still TBD). Is the info on the FB North Texas Tesla group page, or did I miss it somewhere here?


It started here but a new thread started for it at this link
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/dfw-model-3-meet-up.7292/


----------



## GDN

TheHambledon said:


> Thanks for all the helpful info, everyone. You rock!
> 
> I think it'd be great to join one of the meetups after I pick mine up (name still TBD). Is the info on the FB North Texas Tesla group page, or did I miss it somewhere here?


I did not go to the Facebook page with it yet because those groups in N TX are official clubs and they very tightly run their events which I understand. They have to for liability purposes. This is a very informal meet up with no sponsorship. Want it to be open but also low key and figure we will have 8 to 10 people show up maybe.


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> I did not go to the Facebook page with it yet because those groups in N TX are official clubs and they very tightly run their events which I understand. They have to for liability purposes. This is a very informal meet up with no sponsorship. Want it to be open but also low key and figure we will have 8 to 10 people show up maybe.


Yeah, I also would like it to be low key. If it were a huge thing, we ant talk and meet the others we banter with here on the M3OC forum


----------



## GDN

Well - that didn't take long. I may have to find a new place to sleep tonight (remember this isn't my daily driver - it's my partners.). So I got to drive the car to work today, and I came home with the first minor incident. I never saw it or heard it, don't have a clue, but I do know that it's there. Drivers side of the hood, had to have been a rock You can see where something hit and took a nick about like a pin head of paint and then a couple of very light scratches about 3 inches long. They will polish out I'm sure, but will need a dot of touch up paint. This could be the first time I've thought of front end cover of some sort after all. That extra money is hard to justify, but I won't hear the end of this for a while.


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> Well - that didn't take long. I may have to find a new place to sleep tonight (remember this isn't my daily driver - it's my partners.). So I got to drive the car to work today, and I came home with the first minor incident. I never saw it or heard it, don't have a clue, but I do know that it's there. Drivers side of the hood, had to have been a rock You can see where something hit and took a nick about like a pin head of paint and then a couple of very light scratches about 3 inches long. They will polish out I'm sure, but will need a dot of touch up paint. This could be the first time I've though of front end cover of some sort after all. That extra money is hard to justify, but I won't hear the end of this for a while.


Awe man! That's a bummer. But he will get over it. I actually have a tiny rock chip on the hood and a scrap on the rocker down low. But it's ok. Really it will be ok.


----------



## GDN

Couple of updates today for Niko - first was the Abstract Ocean 9H Matte screen protector. Good and Bad.

First the good - love the protector - exactly the fit and finish I want. Perfect.

The bad - first part was the tab to take the backing off the protector WAS NOT in the upper left hand as shown in the video and documentation. I'm sure this was just an anomaly of a batch or something went wrong - but it was clear it wasn't right when in that position, it didn't fit, you could see the gap at the bottom. We rotated and put the tab in the lower right and it was a perfect fit.

The rest of the bad, we've got a spot we can't get rid of. The screen was perfectly clean, we only took the factory protector off minutes before installing this one. Once we got it oriented right and taped on we cleaned again. Took the backing off and let it settle into place. Have one spot, can't see any lint/dirt, lifted it to get anything off and nothing comes off and we can't see anything on it, but it's obvious in the pictures. Truly not so much just looking at it and using it, but we've got something behind it we can't get off. I may try again tomorrow. Some pics attached.


----------



## GDN

Second was a console wrap. Used @kenriko Matte Black and ordered from Amazon. These things can be tricky, but are also very forgiving. Very pleased with the outcome. Looks really good and no real worried now with those fingerprints which were killers.


----------



## JeopardE

I've got both of these on hand and just waiting to get some time to install. For the screen protector, would you say it is definitely a 2-person job or could you pull it off by yourself?


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> Couple of updates today for Niko - first was the Abstract Ocean 9H Matte screen protector. Good and Bad.
> 
> First the good - love the protector - exactly the fit and finish I want. Perfect.
> 
> The bad - first part was the tab to take the backing off the protector WAS NOT in the upper left hand as shown in the video and documentation. I'm sure this was just an anomaly of a batch or something went wrong - but it was clear it wasn't right when in that position, it didn't fit, you could see the gap at the bottom. We rotated and put the tab in the lower right and it was a perfect fit.
> 
> The rest of the bad, we've got a spot we can't get rid of. The screen was perfectly clean, we only took the factory protector off minutes before installing this one. Once we got it oriented right and taped on we cleaned again. Took the backing off and let it settle into place. Have one spot, can't see any lint/dirt, lifted it to get anything off and nothing comes off and we can't see anything on it, but it's obvious in the pictures. Truly not so much just looking at it and using it, but we've got something behind it we can't get off. I may try again tomorrow. Some pics attached.
> View attachment 10614
> View attachment 10615
> View attachment 10616


Doh. Like my iPhone. That is always a pain in the ...


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> Second was a console wrap. Used @kenriko Matte Black and ordered from Amazon. These things can be tricky, but are also very forgiving. Very pleased with the outcome. Looks really good and no real worried now with those fingerprints which were killers.
> View attachment 10617
> View attachment 10618


Nice! Cant wait to see it at the Meet-up


----------



## GDN

JOUL3S said:


> I've got both of these on hand and just waiting to get some time to install. For the screen protector, would you say it is definitely a 2-person job or could you pull it off by yourself?


4 hands made it really easy to align and get the tape on (watch their 10 minute video if you haven't) but it is definitely doable by yourself. Just take your time and make sure it is aligned once taped and it will fall right back in to place.

If you already have it, also make very very sure that the fit is correct. They say the tape should be in the upper left hand corner, but they've had a mfg issue and our tape was definitely on the lower right when positioned correctly, there is no mistaking it with the curved bottom of the screen.


----------



## JeopardE

GDN said:


> 4 hands made it really easy to align and get the tape on (watch their 10 minute video if you haven't) but it is definitely doable by yourself. Just take your time and make sure it is aligned once taped and it will fall right back in to place.
> 
> If you already have it, also make very very sure that the fit is correct. They say the tape should be in the upper left hand corner, but they've had a mfg issue and our tape was definitely on the lower right when positioned correctly, there is no mistaking it with the curved bottom of the screen.


Thanks. I tried and failed miserably with the console wrap last night.


----------



## GDN

JOUL3S said:


> Thanks. I tried and failed miserably with the console wrap last night.


Don't feel too badly about that, but I will say this - PATIENCE. That wrap is actually very forgiving, but you have to take some time. It took me(us) an hour and a half to two hours. I was ready to give up at one point, but pulled it back up gently and worked it again and it finally started working. It is pretty amazing how the bubbles and wrinkles will work themselves out, but I fully understand how easy it is to totally screw it up too. Again - there were 2 of us, 4 hands and offering encouragement. We did almost scrap the cupholder at one time, but saved it. Just don't let it stick to itself on the back side and you're pretty good to pull it back up gently and try again, just don't stretch it too much.

I believe all of the vendors making these should leave more material, it would make it much easier. This stuff is extremely easy to trim with the razor blade and with an extra 1/4 " material it would make this a 30 minute job for anyone, you then just have to trim around the ring inside the cupholder (which is very easy to do without scratching anything) and along the outside edges. With these patterns being cut so tight you have to have it perfectly aligned. Take it - I'm no expert, but that is my opinion after one install.


----------



## JeopardE

GDN said:


> Don't feel too badly about that, but I will say this - PATIENCE. That wrap is actually very forgiving, but you have to take some time. It took me(us) an hour and a half to two hours. I was ready to give up at one point, but pulled it back up gently and worked it again and it finally started working. It is pretty amazing how the bubbles and wrinkles will work themselves out, but I fully understand how easy it is to totally screw it up too. Again - there were 2 of us, 4 hands and offering encouragement. We did almost scrap the cupholder at one time, but saved it. Just don't let it stick to itself on the back side and you're pretty good to pull it back up gently and try again, just don't stretch it too much.
> 
> I believe all of the vendors making these should leave more material, it would make it much easier. This stuff is extremely easy to trim with the razor blade and with an extra 1/4 " material it would make this a 30 minute job for anyone, you then just have to trim around the ring inside the cupholder (which is very easy to do without scratching anything) and along the outside edges. With these patterns being cut so tight you have to have it perfectly aligned. Take it - I'm no expert, but that is my opinion after one install.


Yeah it was the cupholder piece that got me. I actually succeeded in getting the cutout part neatly aligned and everything, but the rest ended up stretching too much and I couldn't get the creases out. I tried the second piece and unfortunately ended up with the same result - overstretched.


----------



## GDN

JOUL3S said:


> Yeah it was the cupholder piece that got me. I actually succeeded in getting the cutout part neatly aligned and everything, but the rest ended up stretching too much and I couldn't get the creases out. I tried the second piece and unfortunately ended up with the same result - overstretched.


Sorry to hear that, but putting that on probably pushed my patience more than anything else in several months.


----------



## GDN

It's been a few weeks since I put the Gyeon Mohs coating on the truck and the 3. Had a rain shower or two that first week, but no pictures. Both got a bath this weekend. I know beading doesn't say everything about the protection the coating may or may not truly give, but if beading is any kind of indication at all, then I am impressed. The short video on the 3 (if a video will even work here) was just the water hose I had splashed on the car then show the water rolling off. Can't just upload a video, I'll have to check out the media section.

















Looks like I was able to save the short video in an album - https://teslaownersonline.com/media/img_2380.814/


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> Well - that didn't take long. I may have to find a new place to sleep tonight (remember this isn't my daily driver - it's my partners.). So I got to drive the car to work today, and I came home with the first minor incident. I never saw it or heard it, don't have a clue, but I do know that it's there. Drivers side of the hood, had to have been a rock You can see where something hit and took a nick about like a pin head of paint and then a couple of very light scratches about 3 inches long. They will polish out I'm sure, but will need a dot of touch up paint. This could be the first time I've thought of front end cover of some sort after all. That extra money is hard to justify, but I won't hear the end of this for a while.


Sorry to read about your incident. That's a bummer! I am getting PPF soon just to be safe.


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> It's been a few weeks since I put the Gyeon Mohs coating on the truck and the 3. Had a rain shower or two that first week, but no pictures. Both got a bath this weekend. I know beading doesn't say everything about the protection the coating may or may not truly give, but if beading is any kind of indication at all, then I am impressed. The short video on the 3 (if a video will even work here) was just the water hose I had splashed on the car then show the water rolling off. Can't just upload a video, I'll have to check out the media section.
> 
> View attachment 10989
> View attachment 10990
> 
> 
> Looks like I was able to save the short video in an album - https://teslaownersonline.com/media/img_2380.814/


UMMMMMM...Slippery When Wet 










Yes, I went with the G rated version of the album cover but still evokes the same response


----------



## GDN

Great morning in DFW - Niko met some of his brothers and sisters at the Plano Supercharger and then a group trip over to the Plano Service Center. We had a great turn out, probably 25 or 26 people and about 15 to 16 cars. Every color and both wheel styles. A couple of pics here for documentation and the rest posted by several at the meet up thread on post #114 onward as pictures come in from the event. DFW Model 3 Meet up

Great staff at the Service Center were very welcoming. Thank you for allowing us to stop by en masse!


----------



## GDN

Finally got a SW update tonight 26.1. Never got any of the 24.X stuff, and maybe for the better, but seems this is rolling pretty quickly. Newly added to this release, lock/unlock notification using horn chirp. First time for me, but had also been in 24.X is Summon, Wi-fi, Overheat protection with just Fan or A/C, users choice, and Speed Limitation.

Went out to play, but summon won't connect, figure it needs a quick reboot. Will leave that til tomorrow.


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> Finally got a SW update tonight 26.1. Never got any of the 24.X stuff, and maybe for the better, but seems this is rolling pretty quickly. Newly added to this release, lock/unlock notification using horn chirp. First time for me, but had also been in 24.X is Summon, Wi-fi, Overheat protection with just Fan or A/C, users choice, and Speed Limitation.
> 
> Went out to play, but summon won't connect, figure it needs a quick reboot. Will leave that til tomorrow.


I am interested in this horn chirp. Since I use walk away lock, I assume it will do it every time. Even when I park in the garage. Is that the case? I really wish I could leave Walk Away Lock on but have it not do it while it was in my garage


----------



## agastya

Been 3 weeks since pickup and I'm still on 2018.18.14. I think I've gotta camp near the SC to get an update at this point.


----------



## agastya

Also, how long does the registration, title and new license plate delivery usually take? I've read people getting one in about 10 days on one end, but also heard it could take over a month at the other side. Is there anything that can be done to speed this up?


----------



## TheHambledon

agastya said:


> Been 3 weeks since pickup and I'm still on 2018.18.14. I think I've gotta camp near the SC to get an update at this point.


Same with me! I thought I was the only one. If you call and they update, please let me know!


----------



## MGallo

agastya said:


> Also, how long does the registration, title and new license plate delivery usually take? I've read people getting one in about 10 days on one end, but also heard it could take over a month at the other side. Is there anything that can be done to speed this up?


I don't remember when I got my plate but it was a while. But with no plate, the cameras can't get you for driving in the HOV lane without a FastPass or stickers.

That said, just today, after a 4 month wait, I finally got my custom plates, so now my avatar is official.

View attachment 11875


----------



## GDN

LUXMAN said:


> I am interested in this horn chirp. Since I use walk away lock, I assume it will do it every time. Even when I park in the garage. Is that the case? I really wish I could leave Walk Away Lock on but have it not do it while it was in my garage


We drove a few times today, got the chirp even when home in the garage. It really isn't too loud, but was enough to make the dogs bark.


----------



## GDN

agastya said:


> Been 3 weeks since pickup and I'm still on 2018.18.14. I think I've gotta camp near the SC to get an update at this point.





agastya said:


> Also, how long does the registration, title and new license plate delivery usually take? I've read people getting one in about 10 days on one end, but also heard it could take over a month at the other side. Is there anything that can be done to speed this up?





TheHambledon said:


> Same with me! I thought I was the only one. If you call and they update, please let me know!


We didn't get our Fedex packet until after delivery of the car. We left it laying a day or two before signing and returning, but I think it was about 2.5 weeks then to get the plates. I put a timeline together, but don't recall exactly.

As far as SW updates, we were told at the SC that parking near one and hitting their Wifi could help as they try to push to any car in range.

We had only received one update and that was 21.9 when it became popular. Had not had any love from the 24.X series of software, but last night when 26.1 hit the streets we had it almost immediately. The car had been sitting in the garage for 24 hours, had not been driven at all.

A side note about Summon on 26.1. It would not work last night after the upgrade, received "Summon couldn't connect" messages or something like that, both phones. Did a 2 button reboot today and still nothing. After errands did a brake pedal and 2 button reboot. Still no Summon for about 30 seconds. Then it finally popped up and worked. Car backed right out of the garage, but coming in wasn't quite as easy. Drive way has a slight slope up. The car would move about 3 inches and stop. I kept on trying and once it make it about a foot and a half and the front wheels made it over the lip coming into the garage, it then proceeded. Seemed like it was picking up some good speed so I stopped it myself with about 18 inches to go. Got brave enough to push the button again and it slowly moved forward another 8 to 10 inches and stopped right where I would have stopped pulling in. It's pretty fun stuff, but it does need to be on a pretty flat surface or it doesn't like to move. I guess it knows just how much force it should take to move the car, and going uphill requires more than that and it says nope, not going.


----------



## MGallo

GDN said:


> We didn't get our Fedex packet until after delivery of the car. We left it laying a day or two before signing and returning, but I think it was about 2.5 weeks then to get the plates. I put a timeline together, but don't recall exactly.
> 
> As far as SW updates, we were told at the SC that parking near one and hitting their Wifi could help as they try to push to any car in range.
> 
> We had only received one update and that was 21.9 when it became popular. Had not had any love from the 24.X series of software, but last night when 26.1 hit the streets we had it almost immediately. The car had been sitting in the garage for 24 hours, had not been driven at all.
> 
> A side note about Summon on 26.1. It would not work last night after the upgrade, received "Summon couldn't connect" messages or something like that, both phones. Did a 2 button reboot today and still nothing. After errands did a brake pedal and 2 button reboot. Still no Summon for about 30 seconds. Then it finally popped up and worked. Car backed right out of the garage, but coming in wasn't quite as easy. Drive way has a slight slope up. The car would move about 3 inches and stop. I kept on trying and once it make it about a foot and a half and the front wheels made it over the lip coming into the garage, it then proceeded. Seemed like it was picking up some good speed so I stopped it myself with about 18 inches to go. Got brave enough to push the button again and it slowly moved forward another 8 to 10 inches and stopped right where I would have stopped pulling in. It's pretty fun stuff, but it does need to be on a pretty flat surface or it doesn't like to move. I guess it knows just how much force it should take to move the car, and going uphill requires more than that and it says nope, not going.


Same here. Initially the rear wheels were off the edge of the driveway. It didn't like that. Then it would go a few inches at a time until the driveway evened out. Worked fine backwards downhill. Mine is set to stop at 20" and it works perfectly in the garage and with my cousin standing in front of it.


----------



## GDN

MGallo said:


> Same here. Initially the rear wheels were off the edge of the driveway. It didn't like that. Then it would go a few inches at a time until the driveway evened out. Worked fine backwards downhill. Mine is set to stop at 20" and it works perfectly in the garage and with my cousin standing in front of it.


I don't remember what distance we set the movement. I need to check it and set it about 22'. The garage is on the small side, 20' deep. I stop the car about 3' from the front wall. If I just set the distance to 20-22' then for backing up I could hit the reverse button and not have to worry about much - it should open the door, backup and stop perfectly in the drive about 5-7' beyond the door. I don't truly have the need other than having fun because there is room in the garage to get in, but if I want to use it, it'll be fun and set properly. I set it to autopen the door as well, but did not test that part.


----------



## MGallo

GDN said:


> I don't remember what distance we set the movement. I need to check it and set it about 22'. The garage is on the small side, 20' deep. I stop the car about 3' from the front wall. If I just set the distance to 20-22' then for backing up I could hit the reverse button and not have to worry about much - it should open the door, backup and stop perfectly in the drive about 5-7' beyond the door. I don't truly have the need other than having fun because there is room in the garage to get in, but if I want to use it, it'll be fun and set properly. I set it to autopen the door as well, but did not test that part.


Hmm, auto open on exit or on entry? Mine opens when I drive up and closes when I leave (just regular homelink I think). I disabled homelink on summon. Too chicken (didn't like Apple's chicken-moji apparently).


----------



## GDN

MGallo said:


> Hmm, auto open on exit or on entry? Mine opens when I drive up and closes when I leave (just regular homelink I think). I disabled homelink on summon. Too .


So far I only use auto open on entry, so when we come home it opens. Has worked perfectly and really like it. I won't use auto close, don't want any chances, it's just me. Plus the door will close itself after 5 minute if nothin is blocking the sensors.

For Summon we set it up to auto open, and I assume that it will know that for reverse if the door is down, it won't move because of an obstacle and also assume that it would try to open the door before moving anyway. Just not sure of those settings. I just don't see using the feature a lot and some days I'm very quick to test a feature and some days I just don't feel like executing a test on a $55K car, so I didn't put the door down with it in the garage and then try reverse summon. Maybe tomorrow! lol


----------



## MGallo

GDN said:


> So far I only use auto open on entry, so when we come home it opens. Has worked perfectly and really like it. I won't use auto close, don't want any chances, it's just me. Plus the door will close itself after 5 minute if nothin is blocking the sensors.
> 
> For Summon we set it up to auto open, and I assume that it will know that for reverse if the door is down, it won't move because of an obstacle and also assume that it would try to open the door before moving anyway. Just not sure of those settings. I just don't see using the feature a lot and some days I'm very quick to test a feature and some days I just don't feel like executing a test on a $55K car, so I didn't put the door down with it in the garage and then try reverse summon. Maybe tomorrow! lol


I use auto close on exit all the time and never had an issue, except when it didn't close. It always says will close in 20 feet.


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> We didn't get our Fedex packet until after delivery of the car. We left it laying a day or two before signing and returning, but I think it was about 2.5 weeks then to get the plates. I put a timeline together, but don't recall exactly.
> 
> As far as SW updates, we were told at the SC that parking near one and hitting their Wifi could help as they try to push to any car in range.
> 
> We had only received one update and that was 21.9 when it became popular. Had not had any love from the 24.X series of software, but last night when 26.1 hit the streets we had it almost immediately. The car had been sitting in the garage for 24 hours, had not been driven at all.
> 
> A side note about Summon on 26.1. It would not work last night after the upgrade, received "Summon couldn't connect" messages or something like that, both phones. Did a 2 button reboot today and still nothing. After errands did a brake pedal and 2 button reboot. Still no Summon for about 30 seconds. Then it finally popped up and worked. Car backed right out of the garage, but coming in wasn't quite as easy. Drive way has a slight slope up. The car would move about 3 inches and stop. I kept on trying and once it make it about a foot and a half and the front wheels made it over the lip coming into the garage, it then proceeded. Seemed like it was picking up some good speed so I stopped it myself with about 18 inches to go. Got brave enough to push the button again and it slowly moved forward another 8 to 10 inches and stopped right where I would have stopped pulling in. It's pretty fun stuff, but it does need to be on a pretty flat surface or it doesn't like to move. I guess it knows just how much force it should take to move the car, and going uphill requires more than that and it says nope, not going.


HUMMMM still no 26.1 for me... Guess I will park at the service center this week...hey, it worked last time


----------



## GDN

LUXMAN said:


> HUMMMM still no 26.1 for me... Guess I will park at the service center this week...hey, it worked last time


You know - he who wins the door prize may have to sit and suffer with old software.

Per Teslafi 26.1 is on 31 cars.in just 3 days now (didn't start til late Friday afternoon), but even just yesterday 24.7 was installed on one more car. I don't know enough about Teslafi, it could have been a download to a car that had it downloaded, but just wasn't installed for a few days. None of the 24.X releases hit as many cars as 26.1 has. Hoping you get a little love this week. Other than summon not working the first night, it seems solid. No error messages anyway.


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> You know - he who wins the door prize may have to sit and suffer with old software.
> 
> Per Teslafi 26.1 is on 31 cars.in just 3 days now (didn't start til late Friday afternoon), but even just yesterday 24.7 was installed on one more car. I don't know enough about Teslafi, it could have been a download to a car that had it downloaded, but just wasn't installed for a few days. None of the 24.X releases hit as many cars as 26.1 has. Hoping you get a little love this week. Other than summon not working the first night, it seems solid. No error messages anyway.


HA! Parked at SC early this morning as I was early for work and _NOTHIN' _!
I even have the WiFi at home hooked up and _NOTHIN'_ !


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> HA! Parked at SC early this morning as I was early for work and _NOTHIN' _!
> I even have the WiFi at home hooked up and _NOTHIN'_ !


Patience is a virtue...

I am happy with 24.8 since it was push to Quicksilver during service on Friday. Funny thing is, on two occasions this weekend, I had to use my keycard to get in and on one occasion, I couldn't open the charge port with the push the button on my UMC charger. Oh well!


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> Patience is a virtue...
> 
> I am happy with 24.8 since it was push to Quicksilver during service on Friday. Funny thing is, on two occasions this weekend, I had to use my keycard to get in and on one occasion, I couldn't open the charge port with the push the button on my UMC charger. Oh well!


Yes it is 

Had some time to kill so might as well try.


----------



## GDN

All I'll say is I love Summon. Stopped by Costco today, parked in the South 40, backed in to a space. Came out with a buggy full of Costco stuff and realized I had backed up closely enough to the wall I couldn't get in to the trunk. In 10 seconds whipped out the phone, pushed that button for forward summon and just so cool, just like that, had plenty of room to get in to the trunk without having to jump in the car. Just pretty dang cool and probably one of the more useful features of summon I'll have.


----------



## agastya

Anyone else get a lootbox in the top right corner recently? Didn't see one until y'day but it is in there this morning. Referral links activated for S, X and Solar


----------



## GDN

I got the loot box sometime in the first week after activation. I'm not sure what it takes to make that appear, but seems some get it quick and others it takes a while. Nice that we can refer for other cars, just wish there was some sort of referral for a 3, and figure there will be some day when things slow down.


----------



## LUXMAN

agastya said:


> Anyone else get a lootbox in the top right corner recently? Didn't see one until y'day but it is in there this morning. Referral links activated for S, X and Solar


mine has been there since I got the car transferred into MyTesla account. But I have no one to Refer , Ive tried


----------



## agastya

LUXMAN said:


> mine has been there since I got the car transferred into MyTesla account. But I have no one to Refer , Ive tried


Maybe they should have at least added the Performance version on the referral program. Heard from a colleague today who took a test drive of the 3P, and said that his 2014 S pales in comparison to the smaller nimble 3. There's probably a very big set of people who would buy the 3P instead of the S - pretty close in price and margins I would guess would be better on the 3P. Read that a showroom team gets about $300 on the sale of a 3P, so they are deffo trying to increase sales of that variant; but if it doesn't meet expectations - maybe throw in the same free supercharging on the 3P with referrals.


----------



## Nikola

My loot box appeared a few days ago too. Then I let the iPhone update the app, and the loot box disappeared! Two days later -- still missing.


----------



## GDN

I'm running the latest iPhone app and 26.1 in the car. Still have the loot box. Not sure why this would ever disappear.


----------



## Quicksilver

agastya said:


> Anyone else get a lootbox in the top right corner recently? Didn't see one until y'day but it is in there this morning. Referral links activated for S, X and Solar


I've seen the loot box ever since I took delivery. I just don't open it very often.


----------



## agastya

Quicksilver said:


> I've seen the loot box ever since I took delivery. I just don't open it very often.


Well, my biggest concern is that I'm still stuck on 2018.18.14 for some reason. The SC spiel is that it can take up to 8 weeks for updates to be pushed out across the fleet so there is nothing to be worried about this moment. So having the lootbox show up after 3 weeks is a small consolation that at least something works

Still haven't received the license plates as well, had to turn over the temp registration today. I'm almost certain some checkbox somewhere wasn't ticked and it's all correlated. Fortunately, these little things don't impede the car's functionality as such; just have to wait until the service appointment for them to run diagnostics


----------



## Quicksilver

agastya said:


> Well, my biggest concern is that I'm still stuck on 2018.18.14 for some reason. The SC spiel is that it can take up to 8 weeks for updates to be pushed out across the fleet so there is nothing to be worried about this moment. So having the lootbox show up after 3 weeks is a small consolation that at least something works
> 
> Still haven't received the license plates as well, had to turn over the temp registration today. I'm almost certain some checkbox somewhere wasn't ticked and it's all correlated. Fortunately, these little things don't impede the car's functionality as such; just have to wait until the service appointment for them to run diagnostics


Wow! You're on 18.14! That's crazy! I received my actual plates about 2.5 weeks from delivery. I guess they are really running behind - growing pains.


----------



## LUXMAN

agastya said:


> Well, my biggest concern is that I'm still stuck on 2018.18.14 for some reason. The SC spiel is that it can take up to 8 weeks for updates to be pushed out across the fleet so there is nothing to be worried about this moment. So having the lootbox show up after 3 weeks is a small consolation that at least something works
> 
> Still haven't received the license plates as well, had to turn over the temp registration today. I'm almost certain some checkbox somewhere wasn't ticked and it's all correlated. Fortunately, these little things don't impede the car's functionality as such; just have to wait until the service appointment for them to run diagnostics


I also got my plates 2-3 weeks after delivery. But all that paperwork you signed is handled by a third party vender that does the registration for you since they cannot as this is TX and they can't act as a dealer. So that company must be flooded. I am sure the plates will be there in due time. They just show up in a fedex envelope


----------



## JeopardE

LUXMAN said:


> I also got my plates 2-3 weeks after delivery. But all that paperwork you signed is handled by a third party vender that does the registration for you since they cannot as this is TX and they can't act as a dealer. So that company must be flooded. I am sure the plates will be there in due time. They just show up in a fedex envelope


Mine took almost exactly a month. I got them the day before my temp tags expired.


----------



## MGallo

agastya said:


> Maybe they should have at least added the Performance version on the referral program. Heard from a colleague today who took a test drive of the 3P, and said that his 2014 S pales in comparison to the smaller nimble 3. There's probably a very big set of people who would buy the 3P instead of the S - pretty close in price and margins I would guess would be better on the 3P. Read that a showroom team gets about $300 on the sale of a 3P, so they are deffo trying to increase sales of that variant; but if it doesn't meet expectations - maybe throw in the same free supercharging on the 3P with referrals.


I wouldn't worry about the plates. I waited three months for my custom plates and never even put my Tesla issued plates on the car.


----------



## LUXMAN

agastya said:


> Well, my biggest concern is that I'm still stuck on 2018.18.14 for some reason. The SC spiel is that it can take up to 8 weeks for updates to be pushed out across the fleet so there is nothing to be worried about this moment. So having the lootbox show up after 3 weeks is a small consolation that at least something works
> 
> Still haven't received the license plates as well, had to turn over the temp registration today. I'm almost certain some checkbox somewhere wasn't ticked and it's all correlated. Fortunately, these little things don't impede the car's functionality as such; just have to wait until the service appointment for them to run diagnostics


Btw, here in Dallas, they give you 2 temp tags good for 30 days each. You should be able t flip it over if it goes over the 1st 30 days


----------



## agastya

LUXMAN said:


> Btw, here in Dallas, they give you 2 temp tags good for 30 days each. You should be able t flip it over if it goes over the 1st 30 days


Did this, got 30 more days workable i.e. until 27-Aug. However, I was still concerned why there was this delay, hence rang up TX DMV in Austin and the local county office as well - neither of them can find my VIN in their database.

They said - the database records should show the VIN in approx 48 hours once the paperwork is processed, so at this point I think someone's dropped the ball somewhere, either with an incorrect VIN on the paperwork, or the Fedex package never made it to the right place.

Which reminds me - did you folks submit the Fedex envelope at the SC during delivery or drop it off at a Fedex ?


----------



## GDN

agastya said:


> Did this, got 30 more days workable i.e. until 27-Aug. However, I was still concerned why there was this delay, hence rang up TX DMV in Austin and the local county office as well - neither of them can find my VIN in their database.
> 
> They said - the database records should show the VIN in approx 48 hours once the paperwork is processed, so at this point I think someone's dropped the ball somewhere, either with an incorrect VIN on the paperwork, or the Fedex package never made it to the right place.
> 
> Which reminds me - did you folks submit the Fedex envelope at the SC during delivery or drop it off at a Fedex ?


Dropped off at Fedex about 5 or 6 days after getting the car. Had the plates within about 3 weeks from that date. I did not have to turn the paper tag over to the second one. So I know the plates where here in about 4 weeks from picking up the car.


----------



## agastya

At this point since the DMV still doesn't have my VIN in their system, I guess one of two things has happened...
1. Incorrect/incomplete information on the paperwork which may have put the process on hold
2. I remembered reading somewhere that the SC and showroom folks are not supposed to help in any actions related to the sale of the car here in TX. Maybe the delivery advisor took the Fedex envelope and then realized that it is not something they should have accepted for subsequent processing and hence it was never submitted.

Couldn't get through today with the Dallas SC, hoping I can speak with someone tomorrow. 

The reason this really has become a hindrance is that I need a tolltag for my DFW trips. Gnaws me no end when you have to pull up in the entry lane/parking for the manual ticket, put in your credit card and all that stuff.


----------



## GDN

agastya said:


> At this point since the DMV still doesn't have my VIN in their system, I guess one of two things has happened...
> 1. Incorrect/incomplete information on the paperwork which may have put the process on hold
> 2. I remembered reading somewhere that the SC and showroom folks are not supposed to help in any actions related to the sale of the car here in TX. Maybe the delivery advisor took the Fedex envelope and then realized that it is not something they should have accepted for subsequent processing and hence it was never submitted.
> 
> Couldn't get through today with the Dallas SC, hoping I can speak with someone tomorrow.
> 
> The reason this really has become a hindrance is that I need a tolltag for my DFW trips. Gnaws me no end when you have to pull up in the entry lane/parking for the manual ticket, put in your credit card and all that stuff.


Understand your reasoning in number 2, but the instructions actually say to sign the papers and then take them to the SC so they can ensure they get to Fedex, but there is a possibility they laid it down or lost it. Thinking Tesla should have the return tracking number they had assigned to you as well, if you could get ahold of the right department to have them check if it ever arrived back to them.

Did you by chance make a copy of the documents before you sent it back? I did and could find the information for the company in Addison that works as the intermediary if it would help to reach out to them as well. The state should know and you've checked, but they also trip on themselves at times.


----------



## agastya

GDN said:


> Understand your reasoning in number 2, but the instructions actually say to sign the papers and then take them to the SC so they can ensure they get to Fedex, but there is a possibility they laid it down or lost it. Thinking Tesla should have the return tracking number they had assigned to you as well, if you could get ahold of the right department to have them check if it ever arrived back to them.
> 
> Did you by chance make a copy of the documents before you sent it back? I did and could find the information for the company in Addison that works as the intermediary if it would help to reach out to them as well. The state should know and you've checked, but they also trip on themselves at times.


Had actually made a note to make a copy of the documents, I always do with paperwork - but my partner hadn't signed and I thought of taking photos of the final set once it was done during delivery. Then when the car was in front of us, none of us remembered anything 

The state and the county, I don't even know where to begin explaining to them. "Why are you calling us about your registration, the dealership should get your plates and they will mail it to you." Just hope that they can look up a VIN rather than having me explain why a Tesla *dealership* cannot do the usual TX thing and why the plates are directly sent home.

Can you PM me the contact info for the firm that does the work, please?


----------



## LUXMAN

agastya said:


> Had actually made a note to make a copy of the documents, I always do with paperwork - but my partner hadn't signed and I thought of taking photos of the final set once it was done during delivery. Then when the car was in front of us, none of us remembered anything
> 
> The state and the county, I don't even know where to begin explaining to them. "Why are you calling us about your registration, the dealership should get your plates and they will mail it to you." Just hope that they can look up a VIN rather than having me explain why a Tesla *dealership* cannot do the usual TX thing and why the plates are directly sent home.
> 
> Can you PM me the contact info for the firm that does the work, please?


I am sorry to hear that you are having this trouble. Good that @GDN has that info available. I bet they have it working for ya (thinking positive). I just dropped mine at FedEx when they came but that was mid March when deliveries just started ramping.

If they don't have it, I bet they can search for the info and work with Fremont to gen up another set of docs.


----------



## agastya

Big thanks to @GDN for the information on the title processing company. It was ready on 7/24 - but someone probably went on vacation and the file wasn't processed until 8/2 when I met with a service advisor. He was able to ping someone and get it moving - I got my plates the next day 8/3.

Also dropped off my 3 at the SC that day for a logo replacement and LTE diagnostics(had been having drops while driving), and a few other things. A brand new P100D loaner (10 miles on it) was provided. So yeah, been a interesting few days - this is INSANE.


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> I am sorry to hear that you are having this trouble. Good that @GDN has that info available. I bet they have it working for ya (thinking positive). I just dropped mine at FedEx when they came but that was mid March when deliveries just started ramping.
> 
> If they don't have it, I bet they can search for the info and work with Fremont to gen up another set of docs.


Yup. I recall the note on the FedEx docs said to not take the docs to the SC at delivery. So, I just dropped it off in a FedEx box at my office.


----------



## Quicksilver

agastya said:


> Big thanks to @GDN for the information on the title processing company. It was ready on 7/24 - but someone probably went on vacation and the file wasn't processed until 8/2 when I met with a service advisor. He was able to ping someone and get it moving - I got my plates the next day 8/3.
> 
> Also dropped off my 3 at the SC that day for a logo replacement and LTE diagnostics(had been having drops while driving), and a few other things. A brand new P100D loaner (10 miles on it) was provided. So yeah, been a interesting few days - this is INSANE.


So cool that you got a new P100D! I got a P85D loaner once which I thought was pretty great.


----------



## GDN

agastya said:


> Big thanks to @GDN for the information on the title processing company. It was ready on 7/24 - but someone probably went on vacation and the file wasn't processed until 8/2 when I met with a service advisor. He was able to ping someone and get it moving - I got my plates the next day 8/3.
> 
> Also dropped off my 3 at the SC that day for a logo replacement and LTE diagnostics(had been having drops while driving), and a few other things. A brand new P100D loaner (10 miles on it) was provided. So yeah, been a interesting few days - this is INSANE.


Glad things worked out on the tag and it wasn't lost at the state level. And brand new P100D for a loaner, that is pretty cool. I've read so many reports of people getting the S as a loaner and they are happy to get back in their 3, but I'd love to drive one - I hear they are insane off the line.


----------



## GDN

Twas a big day - I got to drive Niko to work, which has just reinvigorated my desire for my own daily driver Model 3 and Musk/Tesla was just all over the place. The really bad news, all I've done tonight is to crunch numbers - the garage needs a second Tesla. I need Tesla to hit $420 so I can cash out and go play the market to make another $15K. This is becoming an obsession.


----------



## UTexas98

I'm glad you finally got yours. I picked up my Model 3 in May in Austin and it took almost two months to get my plates (they're just regular plates). Re paperwork, we have 2 model 3s. The first was picked up in April and the paperwork said to mail it back. In May, my paperwork said to take it to the SC. The DS said to seal the envelope and hand it to him because he wasn't even allowed to look at it. Good ol, Texas!



agastya said:


> Big thanks to @GDN for the information on the title processing company. It was ready on 7/24 - but someone probably went on vacation and the file wasn't processed until 8/2 when I met with a service advisor. He was able to ping someone and get it moving - I got my plates the next day 8/3.
> 
> Also dropped off my 3 at the SC that day for a logo replacement and LTE diagnostics(had been having drops while driving), and a few other things. A brand new P100D loaner (10 miles on it) was provided. So yeah, been a interesting few days - this is INSANE.


----------



## UTexas98

Do it! Everyone needs another one! What color would you get?



GDN said:


> Twas a big day - I got to drive Niko to work, which has just reinvigorated my desire for my own daily driver Model 3 and Musk/Tesla was just all over the place. The really bad news, all I've done tonight is to crunch numbers - the garage needs a second Tesla. I need Tesla to hit $420 so I can cash out and go play the market to make another $15K. This is becoming an obsession.


----------



## GDN

UTexas98 said:


> Do it! Everyone needs another one! What color would you get?


That is the hardest thing of all. I wouldn't have two MSM's although I really like it. With the price increases I've said I would be very happy with Black and save $1500 - I'd put that and another $1500 with it and have FSD on the next one.

If I could find just the right stock or win the lottery, I'd likely upgrade to the new Obsidian Black.

It's fun to dream, and gamble.

I didn't remember you had two. Configured the same? Both the same color?


----------



## UTexas98

We have a white with stock 18s and a MSM with 19" sports. Both with EAP but not FSD.

We both wanted those colors but couldn't decide who got what. So we went to dinner, had a friend record it for authenticity, and flipped a coin twice for who got what.  I'm happy with MSM but the white is gorgeous too.



GDN said:


> That is the hardest thing of all. I wouldn't have two MSM's although I really like it. With the price increases I've said I would be very happy with Black and save $1500 - I'd put that and another $1500 with it and have FSD on the next one.
> 
> If I could find just the right stock or win the lottery, I'd likely upgrade to the new Obsidian Black.
> 
> It's fun to dream, and gamble.
> 
> I didn't remember you had two. Configured the same? Both the same color?


----------



## GDN

UTexas98 said:


> We have a white with stock 18s and a MSM with 19" sports. Both with EAP but not FSD.
> 
> We both wanted those colors but couldn't decide who got what. So we went to dinner, had a friend record it for authenticity, and flipped a coin twice for who got what.  I'm happy with MSM but the white is gorgeous too.


Fun way to do it. There isn't a bad color, but do think that The Silver and White are at the bottom of my list. I like a dark colored car, harder to clean, but look so sharp when they are. I'll go with 19" though regardless.

I've mentioned the story before - but I'm the Tesla nut, signed up and followed this company for years, but I had the newer vehicle - pickup, which I don't want to part with, so the partner ended up with the 3. After having it two months though it is starting to get to me. I get to drive it some on the weekends and maybe one day a month to work, so I'm reconsidering. Playing stock games and figuring out how to pay off the truck (3 years left on a good loan) and then buy a second 3 to be a daily driver for me. I may even consider putting the pickup on Turo a few days a month to cover it's payment and it has been my baby, so you can see the extreme I'm starting to consider. I'm not totally crazy, I won't put myself in financial peril for a second one, but am considering measures I wouldn't have a couple of months ago.

I'm even starting to watch used prices, they are still over the top, but as we wind down the year and some are getting their second car, usually a P3D, they are starting to turn loose of the first one. I'll consider used for the right price, but that is about $7500 depreciation and the $7500 tax credit in my head, so I'm not likely to find the pricing on a used one at this point either.


----------



## UTexas98

That makes sense. Fortunately they'll keep making more, in new configurations, and used ones will hit the market soon enough.

I started the Tesla habit in this house. It didn't help that we lived pretty close to the factory and saw them all the time. We opted for two model 3s instead of one loaded Model S.



GDN said:


> Fun way to do it. There isn't a bad color, but do think that The Silver and White are at the bottom of my list. I like a dark colored car, harder to clean, but look so sharp when they are. I'll go with 19" though regardless.
> 
> I've mentioned the story before - but I'm the Tesla nut, signed up and followed this company for years, but I had the newer vehicle - pickup, which I don't want to part with, so the partner ended up with the 3. After having it two months though it is starting to get to me. I get to drive it some on the weekends and maybe one day a month to work, so I'm reconsidering. Playing stock games and figuring out how to pay off the truck (3 years left on a good loan) and then buy a second 3 to be a daily driver for me. I may even consider putting the pickup on Turo a few days a month to cover it's payment and it has been my baby, so you can see the extreme I'm starting to consider. I'm not totally crazy, I won't put myself in financial peril for a second one, but am considering measures I wouldn't have a couple of months ago.
> 
> I'm even starting to watch used prices, they are still over the top, but as we wind down the year and some are getting their second car, usually a P3D, they are starting to turn loose of the first one. I'll consider used for the right price, but that is about $7500 depreciation and the $7500 tax credit in my head, so I'm not likely to find the pricing on a used one at this point either.


----------



## GDN

Niko just got some SW love - updated from 26.1 to 28.2. 28.2 is new tonight - been out a couple of hours. Seems like bug fixes only per reports.


----------



## GDN

Added some of the rubber mats for the cupholders and cubby's from cupholderhero.com and sold through Amazon. Thanks @LUXMAN for the find.


----------



## GDN

Quick post about the tools/products I used for polishing the pickup and had planned on using on the Model 3. However, I couldn't find any issues with the paint on the 3. I had asked the Delivery Center not to do any buffing or waxing before delivery and truly it looked they had not. MSM is a forgiving color, not like black at all, but I looked many ways and couldn't find anything I though needed a polisher put to it on the Model 3. Adding here after the fact for documentations sake and sharing the tools/products I used for polishing the pickup and clay bar and coating the pickup and the 3.

The pickup needed all of the tools and was worth every penny I spent on them. I don't regret spending the money and having them to use in the future. I made the truck look better than when I bought it as it had been sitting on a dealer lot for 14 months. On the truck I used the clay bar, the polisher and swirl remover, then applied the Gyeon coating. On the car, I only used the clay bar and then put the coating on.

If I were to do it all over again, I wouldn't change any of this. It all worked very well and as described/advertised.

Most of what I did and the tools I bought were all used and recommended on www.autogeek.com. They have some good videos and information. I bought a polisher, their recommended backer pad, polishing pads, light swirl remover and also the Gyeon Mohs coating (initially found and recommended on TMC by other Tesla owners). Supplying Amazon links because they are easy to get, I bought some of the products from Autogeek.

This is my list:
Polisher , Porter Cable DA variable speed- $119
Backer Pad, Lake Country - $18
Polishing Pads - $36 for 6 - Lake Country
Wolfgang Swirl Remover - $27
Mother's Clay Bar System - $14

It doesn't do me a lot of good to describe or try and teach how to use the polisher as I'm an amateur at best, and the video's and articles I learned from are readily available, again, on www.autogeek.com. You're better off getting direction right from the professionals.

I bought a ton of Microfiber cloths and glass cleaning and tire cleaning products from Autogeek and Costco. Still deciding which of those products I like best.

The rest was all elbow grease and sweat, and there was plenty of that in June in Texas.

For end results here are links back to the pickup Niko's excursions! and Niko, MSM Model 3 Niko's excursions! The pickup truly shows the fruits of the labor and how good the products are better than the car does.


----------



## GDN

Niko got the 32.2 update tonight. Came from version 28.2. Nothing new, but can display the MAC address now.


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> Niko got the 32.2 update tonight. Came from version 28.2. Nothing new, but can display the MAC address now.


Cool. I am still stuck on 28.1. Do you have the BT echo and does this do anything to help that?


----------



## GDN

LUXMAN said:


> Cool. I am still stuck on 28.1. Do you have the BT echo and does this do anything to help that?


Our echo was pretty much gone on the last release 28.2. Have not tested today. Will report back after we've made a call or two.


----------



## GDN

Good fun day today - went to the National Drive Electric Week event the DFW area. Way over 100 Tesla's registered, but rain kept some away. I think 153 EV's total. Big event.

Then found a link here on the site to help track your car shipment - https://www.unitedroad.com/delivery-receipts

Interesting tidbit - didn't think it would work, but just went and entered my VIN on that same site and it still gave the delivery information and VIN's of the 7 cars on the truck. This was delivery back in June of this year. My car arrived at the SC on a Thursday morning and we picked it up on the next Saturday. Pretty good turn around. It came with 4 other 3's and 2 S's. The VIN's on the 3's range from 200XX to 316XX.


----------



## GDN

SW update this morning 34.1 from version 32.2. Same as others, blank release notes. Just fixes.


----------



## GDN

About to set out on the first trip with Niko. It's a short one compared to those that have been across the country. Just 210 miles up 35 to meet with some family and then flying from there. This was the first charge to full. The timing was just almost to the minute of what it had predicted. It continued charging at almost the full 30 miles per hour until the very end. I was surprised. Thought it tapered off before that. The last 30 minutes it did taper some and it also never counted above 310 miles which is where it sat for the last 30 minutes or so.


----------



## GDN

SW update - Just got 36.2 from 34.1. Slowly but surely we'll keep updating. I'll say the last release seemed like a step backwards, hope for some improvements here before finally getting to v9.


----------



## GDN

It's been a bit over a week, wanted to post some stats and info from the first road trip in Niko. It wasn't a long one, just up the road to outside of OKC - 210 miles. Started with a full charge, 310 miles showing on range. Getting to 100% was interesting - all but the last 30 minutes was at 30 amps, then it started to dial back, but it charged for another 30 minutes after displaying it had 310 miles range, the range never went above 310 though.

The drive was good, it was night and almost all interstate. Started off good, was only doing the speed limit, 70 MPH, range showed we'd arrive with 14% remaining. Was a bit surprised, had not really studied Troy's tables Tesla Model S/X/3 range at 55/60/65/70/75/80 mph but will have to say they seem to be pretty accurate. I was a bit concerned only arriving with 14%, thought it would have been more, but had nothing to really go on not knowing how much speed and the 19" wheels would take off the 310 miles expected.

We drove 211 miles with 277 Wh/mi, arrived with 42 miles showing remaining. The last third of the trip when I got over any concern of the range, I picked up the speed and was averaging 78 for a while. Ran the AC and EAP most of the way. I'd say this is pretty close to what Troys calculations show within 10 miles or so and of course my driving wasn't perfectly consistent.

On the way home I drove from my sisters to my Mom's gave a few rides in the EV and then took a different route home. Two thirds of the drive was 2 lane roads and country. I'll have to say I was nervous - left with 246 miles of range with 187 miles to drive and it showed I'd arrive with 5% battery. I was nervous, but decided there was no time like the present to see how accurate it was. Just as I got on the road, I got a warning to keep speed under 75 to make the destination. I decided I would be the best driver ever. The first 110 miles I drove the speed limit of 55 and 60 through the middle of OK. It became fun and a game, because the remaining percentage of battery at destination started to go up. By the time I reached Hwy 75 I was up to 15% remaining. Amazing how the battery will last so much longer keeping that speed down.

To say the least once I was down to the final 75 miles and I had a buffer of 15% I had fun and drove it like I stole it. Arrived at home still with 39 miles of range and Wh/mi was 251.

When I headed home I considered driving 40 miles out of the way to be able to hit the Ardmore or Denton SC if needed. Just wasn't sure I was comfortable with only 5% remaining and knowing I don't like to drive the speed limit. It was a very very good exercise and glad I did it. Learning how to drive to conserve when needed and even bigger, learning to trust the estimated range and remaining battery is an even bigger lesson.

I'll say I love this car - so much fun and easy to drive, but I'll also say there is no way I'd ever consider a SR version. Had been thinking a second one would be nice and replace the pickup and might do it with a SR, but no way now. This is the minimum range I'd want out of a vehicle. You never know when you need to make a trip and not being able to make at least 250 miles on a charge would definitely be a deal breaker. In a SR, I would have had to completely charge in Ardmore on my way up and back. At least there is a SC where it is needed, but I'd rather not have to stop at every one of them.

Did I say I love this car !


----------



## GDN

One big note and lesson I learned, the mapping and EAP must improve to ever make a car that behaves and can successfully drive EAP or FSD. Driving in TX, the car wanted to veer off and follow every exit ramp using EAP, got annoying and I just turned EAP off for a while. Then as I got to OK I realized why, OK paints a "broken" line through the off ramp and the 3 recognizes that and drove perfectly past the off ramps without veering, sure enough then realized that TX doesn't paint that striped line through the off ramp and EAP wanted to veer right at every one of them again on the way home.

So until the mapping and algorithms improve for the car to know it doesn't want to exit there and stay straight on the road, we need some more paint in TX to get that "broken" line through the exit ramp. It makes a huge difference and props to OK for doing it.

I found this reference that shows the exit ramp and painting as it should be, TX does not do this right.
https://mutcd.fhwa.dot.gov/services/publications/fhwaop02090/fwymarkings_longdesc.htm


----------



## MGallo

GDN said:


> One big note and lesson I learned, the mapping and EAP must improve to ever make a car that behaves and can successfully drive EAP or FSD. Driving in TX, the car wanted to veer off and follow every exit ramp using EAP, got annoying and I just turned EAP off for a while. Then as I got to OK I realized why, OK paints a "broken" line through the off ramp and the 3 recognizes that and drove perfectly past the off ramps without veering, sure enough then realized that TX doesn't paint that striped line through the off ramp and EAP wanted to veer right at every one of them again on the way home.
> 
> So until the mapping and algorithms improve for the car to know it doesn't want to exit there and stay straight on the road, we need some more paint in TX to get that "broken" line through the exit ramp. It makes a huge difference and props to OK for doing it.
> 
> I found this reference that shows the exit ramp and painting as it should be, TX does not do this right.
> https://mutcd.fhwa.dot.gov/services/publications/fhwaop02090/fwymarkings_longdesc.htm


Can you post a picture of how TX does it? I'm a little confused.


GDN said:


> One big note and lesson I learned, the mapping and EAP must improve to ever make a car that behaves and can successfully drive EAP or FSD. Driving in TX, the car wanted to veer off and follow every exit ramp using EAP, got annoying and I just turned EAP off for a while. Then as I got to OK I realized why, OK paints a "broken" line through the off ramp and the 3 recognizes that and drove perfectly past the off ramps without veering, sure enough then realized that TX doesn't paint that striped line through the off ramp and EAP wanted to veer right at every one of them again on the way home.
> 
> So until the mapping and algorithms improve for the car to know it doesn't want to exit there and stay straight on the road, we need some more paint in TX to get that "broken" line through the exit ramp. It makes a huge difference and props to OK for doing it.
> 
> I found this reference that shows the exit ramp and painting as it should be, TX does not do this right.
> https://mutcd.fhwa.dot.gov/services/publications/fhwaop02090/fwymarkings_longdesc.htm


I just zoomed in on a map to see what you mean and CA does it the same as TX (probably the only thing they do the same!). My car will drift and correct, but has never wanted to veer.


----------



## GDN

And if finally happened, about half way through the roll out per Teslafi numbers, finally got 39.7 this morning. Now if only the rain would stop.


----------



## GDN

Had some fun today at a local Tesla event - "Frunk or Tr3at". Kind of focused on the 3, but had S's and an X too. Have a great local brewery that hosted and allows their beverages to be taken out to the parking lot. Had about 30 - 35 cars. I didn't think too far ahead and so Niko had no Frunk decorations, must step that up a bit next year.

We've got a few locals with some wraps and one set of upgraded TSportline White seats with the black 3 inserts.


----------



## GDN

Well I missed a posting of a SW update this week, and just like that just got a second one, seems a lot are getting it all of a sudden this evening.

Wednesday 10/31/18 -received 42.2
Tonight 11/2/18 - received 42.4


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> Well I missed a posting of a SW update this week, and just like that just got a second one, seems a lot are getting it all of a sudden this evening.
> 
> Wednesday 10/31/18 -received 42.2
> Tonight 11/2/18 - received 42.4


Anything new?


----------



## GDN

LUXMAN said:


> Anything new?


Nothing new, must just be squishing the bugs.


----------



## Michael Russo

Finally discovered this thread. And feeling the more entertained for it! Your car obviously pleases me...


----------



## GDN

On Friday it will be 5 months since we picked up this car. One of the best ways to describe my feeling about it - *My commute is not near long enough!!*


----------



## UTexas98

Did you guys get another one? Are there pics of it/them? I may have missed it.



GDN said:


> On Friday it will be 5 months since we picked up this car. One of the best ways to describe my feeling about it - *My commute is not near long enough!!*


----------



## GDN

UTexas98 said:


> Did you guys get another one? Are there pics of it/them? I may have missed it.


We did. I couldn't handle not getting to drive this awesome car every day. I got in to this situation because I couldn't give up my pickup, so my partner primarily drives Niko - the MSM. So we ordered a LR AWD on Nov 4 after deciding we'd find a way and cut another corner or two to possibly keep the pickup as well and sell it later if required. However in a weird turn of events my pickup was at a dealership last week for the last of its warranty work and it was stolen from their lot. So someone else is trying to help make my decision for me. I can't say much more about the theft, other than of course, it wasn't at my house.

To say the least, the new car processed incredibly fast, shipped from CA on Saturday, arrived Monday and I picked it up last night. Black, white interior. I thought I'd just blend it into this thread. I updated post number 1 with a pic, but will add here as well. There were 4 black cars in the delivery bay last night - was pretty cool. I've always driven black cars and we traded off the cost of paint for the white interior. I was sure I'd like it, but that white really pops an is very nice. I just hope it is as easy to care for as everyone says it is.

The AWD has the extra punch that is incredible. I wanted performance, but couldn't justify it and keeping the truck, very happy with this. So "Silent Thunder" joined us last night, and it obviously doesn't matter a lot, but he is on the left in this pic.


----------



## UTexas98

Well, congrats! Sorry to hear about the truck ordeal?.?  At least you don't have to share Model 3s anymore. Keep us updated on the white. We wanted it but just couldn't wait!



GDN said:


> We did. I couldn't handle not getting to drive this awesome car every day. I got in to this situation because I couldn't give up my pickup, so my partner primarily drives Niko - the MSM. So we ordered a LR AWD on Nov 4 after deciding we'd find a way and cut another corner or two to possibly keep the pickup as well and sell it later if required. However in a weird turn of events my pickup was at a dealership last week for the last of its warranty work and it was stolen from their lot. So someone else is trying to help make my decision for me. I can't say much more about the theft, other than of course, it wasn't at my house.
> 
> To say the least, the new car processed incredibly fast, shipped from CA on Saturday, arrived Monday and I picked it up last night. Black, white interior. I thought I'd just blend it into this thread. I updated post number 1 with a pic, but will add here as well. There were 4 black cars in the delivery bay last night - was pretty cool. I've always driven black cars and we traded off the cost of paint for the white interior. I was sure I'd like it, but that white really pops an is very nice. I just hope it is as easy to care for as everyone says it is.
> 
> The AWD has the extra punch that is incredible. I wanted performance, but couldn't justify it and keeping the truck, very happy with this. So "Silent Thunder" joined us last night.
> View attachment 17908


----------



## MelindaV

GDN said:


> We did. I couldn't handle not getting to drive this awesome car every day. I got in to this situation because I couldn't give up my pickup, so my partner primarily drives Niko - the MSM. So we ordered a LR AWD on Nov 4 after deciding we'd find a way and cut another corner or two to possibly keep the pickup as well and sell it later if required. However in a weird turn of events my pickup was at a dealership last week for the last of its warranty work and it was stolen from their lot. So someone else is trying to help make my decision for me. I can't say much more about the theft, other than of course, it wasn't at my house.
> 
> To say the least, the new car processed incredibly fast, shipped from CA on Saturday, arrived Monday and I picked it up last night. Black, white interior. I thought I'd just blend it into this thread. I updated post number 1 with a pic, but will add here as well. There were 4 black cars in the delivery bay last night - was pretty cool. I've always driven black cars and we traded off the cost of paint for the white interior. I was sure I'd like it, but that white really pops an is very nice. I just hope it is as easy to care for as everyone says it is.
> 
> The AWD has the extra punch that is incredible. I wanted performance, but couldn't justify it and keeping the truck, very happy with this. So "Silent Thunder" joined us last night, and it obviously doesn't matter a lot, but he is on the left in this pic.
> View attachment 17908


you need to get a new profile pix with both cars in it!


----------



## GDN

MelindaV said:


> you need to get a new profile pix with both cars in it!


Will have to find a place after the holiday. Going to be hard to find a nice location now, everything turning kind of brown.


----------



## GDN

I believe I may have seen this in another post as well, but as I was working in both cars last night in the garage, the wipers would randomly come on. I'm pretty sure it is the newer florescent lights that I have in the garage. So if you ever get random wipes inside a garage or structure, there are some lights than can screw with the sensors on the car.


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> I believe I may have seen this in another post as well, but as I was working in both cars last night in the garage, the wipers would randomly come on. I'm pretty sure it is the newer florescent lights that I have in the garage. So if you ever get random wipes inside a garage or structure, there are some lights than can screw with the sensors on the car.


Interesting. Has that happened more than once?
I ask, as after I was looking at the new (fixed) tint on Ruby on Tuesday in the driveway, I moved her to the garage and got out and the wipers went off a few times. thought that was weird and hopped in and turned them off. Thought I may have parked with the hanging tennis ball over the sensor, but it really is too far over for that. 
I generally don't leave the wipers in AUTO, but it has been a few days since it rained and this is the first time it has happened. I have LED tube lights in the garage


----------



## GDN

LUXMAN said:


> Interesting. Has that happened more than once?
> I ask, as after I was looking at the new (fixed) tint on Ruby on Tuesday in the driveway, I moved her to the garage and got out and the wipers went off a few times. thought that was weird and hopped in and turned them off. Thought I may have parked with the hanging tennis ball over the sensor, but it really is too far over for that.
> I generally don't leave the wipers in AUTO, but it has been a few days since it rained and this is the first time it has happened. I have LED tube lights in the garage


You've got a good point. I can't honestly say that I've been in the cars a lot at night in the garage. I don't think they had ever done it before. But both cars did it in the same span of time. Each has the lights directly above it on the ceiling. I know we have projectors at work mounted on the ceiling and if the lights in the room are on the remotes won't work most of the time. I just assumed it was some sort of interference. Neither has done it since that night or out of the garage.


----------



## MelindaV

Following washing my car (in the garage), the next day when I got in, even though the window was dry, the auto wipers would swipe a few times. (on the freshly cleaned glass :rage


----------



## GDN

Traveling to my Mom's in Oklahoma I knew could be a challenge for charging. Thought I might be relegated to 110. She had a 14-50 plug on the front of a separate garage that had been there for an RV. I had tried the plug back in September however and knew it didn't seem to have power. My brother brought tools over this week though and we took it apart to only find it really only had 120 in it, with the one hot leg feeding both sides of the 240 plug. That had worked on the RV they used to have as it doesn't really use both phases.

To say the least we just went back to the box and used another 2 pole 50 amp breaker that was no longer used and put a 14-50 plug on it. Very nice now to know I've got a place to charge and a garage spot to top it off when here. Feeling accomplished and one more small thing that make the car meet my driving needs. No need to make any kind of stop between here and home. I make the trip 4 to 6 times a year. 

Coming tomorrow - the car goes on my brothers lift. Why, because they all want to see what it looks like underneath. I'll be sure to get pictures. I've seen a few posted, but fun to say the least.


----------



## PNWmisty

GDN said:


> I believe I may have seen this in another post as well, but as I was working in both cars last night in the garage, the wipers would randomly come on. I'm pretty sure it is the newer florescent lights that I have in the garage. So if you ever get random wipes inside a garage or structure, there are some lights than can screw with the sensors on the car.


That's very interesting because that has happened to me too (once) and it was Tuesday night also! Our carport is dark except for three LED fixtures (that look like T-5 fluorescent fixtures). I'm still on software 42.3. The wipers came on 5 or 6 times about 5 or 10 seconds apart when I was sitting in the car with it in Park. I finally took them off "Auto". I'll have to turn them back on Auto and see if it still does it.


----------



## GDN

PNWmisty said:


> That's very interesting because that has happened to me too (once) and it was Tuesday night also! Our carport is dark except for three LED fixtures (that look like T-5 fluorescent fixtures). I'm still on software 42.3. The wipers came on 5 or 6 times about 5 or 10 seconds apart when I was sitting in the car with it in Park. I finally took them off "Auto". I'll have to turn them back on Auto and see if it still does it.


There may be something more interesting about Tuesday night and ghost wipers.


----------



## PNWmisty

GDN said:


> View attachment 16708


That's the best looking Model 3 I think I've ever seen! If it came in that shade of green, I would have ordered it!


----------



## LUXMAN

PNWmisty said:


> That's the best looking Model 3 I think I've ever seen! If it came in that shade of green, I would have ordered it!


----------



## GDN

Had a little fun today. Kind of like an extended family outing. My brother has a pretty nice shop set up and just added a car lift to work on his own vehicles. We put "Silent Thunder" on the lift today just to all see what it looks like under there. Just not a lot to see. Of course the battery is one big nice smooth surface under the car and both the front and back have a complete covering protecting both front and rear motors and for aerodynamics. You can see into each of the wheel wells and suspension and drive linkages, but that is just about it. Not a lot of pics because there were quite a few of us and couldn't really get good shots and truly just not a lot to see. The 4 jack points really stand out from under the car and about the only thing to note.

We did do a measure with a tape, right at 6 inches of ground clearance under the car. That is pretty much front to back, but a little bit of the rear suspension just inside each rear tire you lose another Inch or so.

Had to get the rod off the lift before could we get the black beast on.

Just shots of the front and back underneath and front wheels. Realized I didn't get a good shot of the battery, but truly not much to see.


----------



## GDN

My partner wasn't quite into the putting the car on a lift idea, but we didn't get to spend Thanksgiving together, so he wasn't here in person to object and say no, so up on the lift the car went. While we were under the car looking at the battery however my partner was out with his family in Reno where they drove by right where the battery was made. Kind of a fun tidbit. Not the best picture, but they drove up. We'll go visit his family next year and go get a tour!


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> Had a little fun today. Kind of like an extended family outing. My brother has a pretty nice shop set up and just added a car lift to work on his own vehicles. We put "Silent Thunder" on the lift today just to all see what it looks like under there. Just not a lot to see. Of course the battery is one big nice smooth surface under the car and both the front and back have a complete covering protecting both front and rear motors and for aerodynamics. You can see into each of the wheel wells and suspension and drive linkages, but that is just about it. Not a lot of pics because there were quite a few of us and couldn't really get good shots and truly just not a lot to see. The 4 jack points really stand out from under the car and about the only thing to note.
> 
> We did do a measure with a tape, right at 6 inches of ground clearance under the car. That is pretty much front to back, but a little bit of the rear suspension just inside each rear tire you lose another Inch or so.
> 
> Had to get the rod off the lift before could we get the black beast on.
> 
> Just shots of the front and back underneath and front wheels. Realized I didn't get a good shot of the battery, but truly not much to see.
> 
> View attachment 18060


All very cool! But I am a little freaked out. Did you notice that the wheels I showed when I posted in this other thread on 11/22 , are the same as the ones on your brothers Hot Rod???


----------



## GDN

LUXMAN said:


> All very cool! But I am a little freaked out. Did you notice that the wheels I showed when I posted in this other thread on 11/22 , are the same as the ones on your brothers Hot Rod???
> View attachment 18080


That is actually a little crazy. I know that he waited forever on the wheels and they had to call Foose a few times to get them. He found them early on in the build process and ordered them, but it took them some crazy amount of time to finally get them in the sizes he wanted.


----------



## PNWmisty

GDN said:


> Just shots of the front and back underneath and front wheels.
> 
> View attachment 18059


Any idea what the inside lip of the front rim has been rubbing on? It looks like it's been rubbing on something made of black rubber.


----------



## LUXMAN

PNWmisty said:


> Any idea what the inside lip of the front rim has been rubbing on? It looks like it's been rubbing on something made of black rubber.


I am wondering if that is paint taken off when they mounted the tires or slid it across a floor. 
So I decided to crawl under my much older 3 , and they look the same , so I don't think anything is rubbing. It is like that on all of mine. Anyone else wanna go check theirs?


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> That is actually a little crazy. I know that he waited forever on the wheels and they had to call Foose a few times to get them. He found them early on in the build process and ordered them, but it took them some crazy amount of time to finally get them in the sizes he wanted.


What size are the Foose wheels? maybe you could source adapters for them on the 3


----------



## PNWmisty

LUXMAN said:


> I am wondering if that is paint taken off when they mounted the tires or slid it across a floor.
> So I decided to crawl under my much older 3 , and they look the same , so I don't think anything is rubbing. It is like that on all of mine. Anyone else wanna go check theirs?


All my wheels are the 18" Aero's so they would rub in a different spot if they were rubbing. None of them have the black rubber marks like in GDN's photo. Just checked. I didn't crawl under, I set my phone camera to voice command, held it behind the wheel with one hand and said "capture". Phones are a great tool for checking out hard to see places!


----------



## GDN

PNWmisty said:


> Any idea what the inside lip of the front rim has been rubbing on? It looks like it's been rubbing on something made of black rubber.


I noticed that while we had it up. It was just a black sticky residue, I think it had to be something from where or how the wheels were laying before being mounted. I'm quite certain that there is no rubbing. It just had a tacky/sticky feel to it. I didn't try to clean it all off, but did notice it.


----------



## GDN

LUXMAN said:


> What size are the Foose wheels? maybe you could source adapters for them on the 3


You know the more I think about this, that is just a little crazy that of all wheels for you to find and put in that post you found the same wheel he has on his car. He has a staggered set up and they aren't real big. You think I'd be stylin' with some chrome?


----------



## GDN

GDN said:


> You know the more I think about this, that is just a little crazy that of all wheels for you to find and put in that post you found the same wheel he has on his car. He has a staggered set up and they aren't real big. You think I'd be stylin' with some chrome?


So - the car and wheel story doesn't end here. I called my brother last night to tell him how you had randomly picked his wheel of all wheels from the Internet to post here joking about chrome wheels on my car. He had forgotten to tell me that when he was at the Good Guys car show with his car back in October, someone came up to him and had recognized the car, they asked him if he had a brother in Dallas with a Tesla. I don't know that I've ever posted it in the local Facebook Tesla groups, but maybe I did, to say the least someone from here or FB was at the show and recognized his car from the picture I had posted.

Small world.


----------



## MelindaV

PNWmisty said:


> Any idea what the inside lip of the front rim has been rubbing on? It looks like it's been rubbing on something made of black rubber.


I actually noticed the same looking residue appear on the outside of one of my rims in the last couple of days. it wipes of, and assumed it was some sealant or or lubricant used when the tire was mounted. On mine, it was on the rubber side of the wheel lip (that otherwise is unmarred) so am sure it wasn't from contact with something else.


----------



## Quicksilver

Congrats to OU for beating UT! Any teams that beats UT, this Aggie is happy with.  Looks like it will be a great game to watch between Bama and OU.


----------



## GDN

Thanks - it was a good game. Looking forward to the games, but I have to say we could talk all night about the Playoff and the selection committee. I know some didn't think OU deserved being in, but this I could talk on all night. The playoff has to get to 6 or maybe 8 teams. Nuff said for now. I do look forward to a couple more good ball games and hope we can knock Bama out.


----------



## GDN

I've got an offsite work event tomorrow downtown Dallas. So I entered the address into Apple Maps and then sent the address to the car tonight preparing. I was curious how this work would having two cars and it seems that it sends the address to the active car in the app, just like it unlocks the active car (the inactive car will not unlock.). This made me think of something as well, if I'm home and need something from the store and my partner is on his way home, I'm just going to look the store up and send the address to his car. It'll just pop up and he'll get navigation to the store.

Something else I learned last week, but didn't actually try yet. I pulled up the app to see how close he was to home after work one day. I was surprise, but while looking at his car I got the "Audio" control. I was surprised, but it truly looks like I could control his audio without even being in the car, simply by opening the app to the car. I'll have to test this in the next day. You can play phantom radio on anyone driving your car, open the app and mess with them. I really thought this one would only have worked if you were in the car. Figure this is really a bug that should be corrected.


----------



## MelindaV

GDN said:


> So I entered the address into Apple Maps and then sent the address to the car tonight preparing.


when similar situations have come up, I've gotten in the habit of making sure the street address is included in the calendar event. Makes it easy to tap the scheduled event when you get in the car and you don't have to do anything else.

With a two car/driver house, is the calendar app specific to the phone that is currently connected to BT (audio)? to the phone connected as a BT key?


----------



## GDN

MelindaV said:


> when similar situations have come up, I've gotten in the habit of making sure the street address is included in the calendar event. Makes it easy to tap the scheduled event when you get in the car and you don't have to do anything else.
> 
> With a two car/driver house, is the calendar app specific to the phone that is currently connected to BT (audio)? to the phone connected as a BT key?


Since this is work related I only have it on my work calendar and didn't want that one connected to the car and I've truly never connected a calendar of any kind. We do have a joint calendar we share events for evenings and weekends to keep each other up to date for things like concerts, dinner with friends, etc.

I'll have to test this out though. Can set up our joint calendar with his ID and my work calendar if it will connect to mine and see how it behaves. Then I'll dump my work calendar, the last thing I want on weekends and other times is to be reminded of work ! lol


----------



## GDN

Put some upgraded lights in the Black car this afternoon. I had a set of AO trunk lights for several months and I just bought a set of Blue footwell lights. Didn't take too long thanks to several write up's here. I read @LUXMAN 's write up on the footwell lights and it made those nice and easy. Took just 10 minutes on each side. The trunk lights weren't that hard, but I broke the plastic fasteners on each side. I was able to pop the middle out, but they still didn't want to come out. I used a pair of pliers to pull on them and the head snapped off. I was able to get rough with them and pull them out at that point. I've put them back in so they hold everything in place, will see if I can get a couple of new ones if and when I need a SC visit. This is one job that would have been a bit easier if you didn't have the trunk garnish as that adds a bit of a pain getting the trunk liner tucked back in where it goes.

On the trunk lights I didn't reinstall the black locking clip. It is just too tight and figured I was just going to break it as others have noted. I just went ahead and ran the wire through it and left it hanging so they would be there if I needed them at a later time. The lights are snug in the liner and I don't think they will ever go anywhere.

I compared the two trunks side by side and the new lights are really nice and bright. I showed the partner and told him how much easier it was to see in the trunk and I got a "Yeah, everyone else can see in it now too". So guessing he isn't won over and we won't be putting lights in the other car. We trade off and both drive them both, but this is one more small thing that just makes the black one more mine. He doesn't like me touching anything.

I think there will be some puddle light upgrades coming soon.


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> Put some upgraded lights in the Black car this afternoon. I had a set of AO trunk lights for several months and I just bought a set of Blue footwell lights. Didn't take too long thanks to several write up's here. I read @LUXMAN 's write up on the footwell lights and it made those nice and easy. Took just 10 minutes on each side. The trunk lights weren't that hard, but I broke the plastic fasteners on each side. I was able to pop the middle out, but they still didn't want to come out. I used a pair of pliers to pull on them and the head snapped off. I was able to get rough with them and pull them out at that point. I've put them back in so they hold everything in place, will see if I can get a couple of new ones if and when I need a SC visit. This is one job that would have been a bit easier if you didn't have the trunk garnish as that adds a bit of a pain getting the trunk liner tucked back in where it goes.
> 
> On the trunk lights I didn't reinstall the black locking clip. It is just too tight and figured I was just going to break it as others have noted. I just went ahead and ran the wire through it and left it hanging so they would be there if I needed them at a later time. The lights are snug in the liner and I don't think they will ever go anywhere.
> 
> I compared the two trunks side by side and the new lights are really nice and bright. I showed the partner and told him how much easier it was to see in the trunk and I got a "Yeah, everyone else can see in it now too". So guessing he isn't won over and we won't be putting lights in the other car. We trade off and both drive them both, but this is one more small thing that just makes the black one more mine. He doesn't like me touching anything.
> 
> I think there will be some puddle light upgrades coming soon.


The mobile service guys have lots of those push pin fasteners. But I think those may also be available at O'Reillys or AutoZone. Maybe at Lowe's too.


----------



## GDN

Time for a quick update on Niko and Silent Thunder, both have good reasonable insurance again. I updated the insurance thread I started, but have gone with Progressive. Each car is about $100 a month ,which is less then half of what Metlife had gone up to. Both the RWD and AWD are priced exactly the same, the AWD is not more as it was at the the other place. I did have to break up home, auto and umbrella though, I'm with 3 separate companies now. These savings are even after losing my multi-line discount, so very pleased with the cheaper rates. The roof on my house is now 15 years old so that is huge strike against me in TX with hail, etc. I'm sticking with Metlife on the house because everyone else is similar price as they are and the new companies want to prorate the roof. Since i've been with Metlife for 7 years it is covered. If I have to put a new roof on some day then I can probably get all of the insurance back with a single company again some day.


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> The roof on my house is now 15 years old so that is huge strike against me in TX with hail, etc.


Good deal on the rate reductions!

I always find it funny about the roofs here in Texas and the hail. The hail will take out a new roof just the same as an old one. March 2017 we had a huge hail storm that took out my old homes roof (6 year old roof from the hail storm in 2011) and it also took out the roof on the new house we were building. The builder had to have it replaced. So they just use that as an excuse to jack your rates IMO


----------



## GDN

Agree - the house next door to me, maybe 20' away literally, has had two roofs since I had mine put on in '03. The damage, if any, has to be almost the same, but literally there is nothing wrong with my roof. With 1% deductibles, even a new roof, I get to still pay 1/3 or more of the roof replacement. Agree with your theory - the new roof can be just as easily destroyed as the old one if the hail is big enough.


----------



## GDN

Been rainy here most of the week, the car definitely needed a bath today. Not sure I got it as clean as it needed to be, but stopped and got a couple of pics of it anyway. Just nice to see it shine a little. This black needs a coating bad. Figure it will be a couple of months to warm up before I tackle this one. Not the best of places for pics, but was the best I could find for close to the house.


----------



## GDN

I had a fun, but tiring 24 hour excursion starting Friday afternoon. It was also a very good lesson on the toll that rain and wind can have on the range of our cars. The trip was from Dallas to OKC area, back to Denton, TX SC and then a Tesla Group excursion 65 miles away to a car museum in Nocona, TX, then back home. I drove 560 miles in 25 hours. I know that isn't a lot if you are on a longer journey, driving across the country, but I threw in 6 hours with family, 4 hours of sleep, 2.5 hours at the museum and what turned out to be 4 SC stops. 

I left Dallas at 1:30 on Friday with 308 miles of range. My destination was a birthday dinner in Choctaw, OK, just a few miles East of OKC. I knew I wouldn't have any good overnight charging, so the OKC SC (West of OKC) was my first stop for a full charge.

I drove the AWD, whose lifetime wh/mi is about 308.

Friday 1:30 - Left Dallas with 305 miles of range, destination 210 Miles to the OKC supercharger. Drove just a couple of miles above the speed limit, but it was cold, windy and rained about 180 miles of leg. Should have arrived at the SC with 10% remaining per the energy graph. About half way, arrival percentage started dropping. I got down to 5% remaining at arrival when I turned off the heat and slowed to 70. It crept back up just a little and I arrived with remaining again right at 10%.

I charged for one hour and range was up to 285 mi. That should have been enough for my 30 minute drive to where dinner was, where I was staying and then back to the Denton SC in Denton, TX for a total of 202 miles. I would have to conserve though.

I left at 4:30 AM - it was about 40 degrees and still lightly raining. Range was estimated about 8% remaining at the Denton SC arrival. That slowly dropped to the point I would be at 2% at arrival. I knew I was meeting over 30 other Tesla's there and others might need charging. I didn't want to spend an hour charging there, so I decided it was in my best interest to stop in Ardmore, OK. I charged for about 35 minutes and left with 260 miles of range. I arrived in Denton with only 170 remaining. 

Our (37 Tesla's) round trip from the Denton, SC to Nocona, TX and back was 125 miles. I wanted a bit more range, so I got 15 minutes of charging - up to 198 miles of range for a 125 mile trip. I need to learn some of the Tesla math a bit better to know how much SOC I need to get X miles at a given wh/mi. 

To say the least, I still wasn't prepared for what was happened next. It was estimated with the round trip I would arrive back with about 10% remaining. We set out on our journey and my wh/mi climbed quickly to about 368, the highest I have seen it while driving. I had been averaging about 330 on this trip, higher than normal, but wasn't prepared for the 368. It was about 40 degrees, and a good headwind. We were driving back roads and speed wasn't above 60. Range was dropping faster than it should for me to make the round trip. Heater went off, seat heater went off. Made it at the destination with 125 miles remaining. 

The return trip started with the heater off and the wh/mi dropped to 280. Thank you tail wind. A few miles in on the return trip all the heat returned and I once again arrived at the Denton SC with about 10% remaining.

15 minutes of charging got me more than enough range for the 35 mile drive home. 

I plugged in and took a nap. Later that night just after the Cowboys disastrous loss I got a notice the car was done charging at 308 miles ! DANGIT. I forgot to turn the charging back down to about 80%. No plans to drive the car for likely 12 to 14 hours I decided I didn't want it sitting that long with a full charge. So after all the driving I'd just done, I got out for a 20 minute drive at 10:30 at night just to burn off some range. Heat on high with the back windows down a bit, doesn't take that long. I let the car sleep with about 285 miles of range and I was good with that, much closer to 90% than 100%.

A pattern could be developing here, in that I'm a bit scared/nervous when arrival SOC gets below 10%. I know enough that I should be able to trust it, but I'm just old enough to know I should always be prepared for all of the unexpected things that happen in life and less than 10% makes me sweat.

It was a fun time with the car though, a lot of time driving, although not the best conditions and a very fun outing with other Tesla owners. I'll post a few pics in a bit that a few of them have shared. I really wish I had been ahead of the crowd and made a video of 37 cars leaving the location, but I didn't think of that until it was too late. My guessing is probably 20 3's, 15 S's and a couple of X's all made the journey.


----------



## Love

GDN said:


> I had a fun, but tiring 24 hour excursion starting Friday afternoon. It was also a very good lesson on the toll that rain and wind can have on the range of our cars. The trip was from Dallas to OKC area, back to Denton, TX SC and then a Tesla Group excursion 65 miles away to a car museum in Nocona, TX, then back home. I drove 560 miles in 25 hours. I know that isn't a lot if you are on a longer journey, driving across the country, but I threw in 6 hours with family, 4 hours of sleep, 2.5 hours at the museum and what turned out to be 4 SC stops.
> 
> I left Dallas at 1:30 on Friday with 308 miles of range. My destination was a birthday dinner in Choctaw, OK, just a few miles East of OKC. I knew I wouldn't have any good overnight charging, so the OKC SC (West of OKC) was my first stop for a full charge.
> 
> I drove the AWD, whose lifetime wh/mi is about 308.
> 
> Friday 1:30 - Left Dallas with 305 miles of range, destination 210 Miles to the OKC supercharger. Drove just a couple of miles above the speed limit, but it was cold, windy and rained about 180 miles of leg. Should have arrived at the SC with 10% remaining per the energy graph. About half way, arrival percentage started dropping. I got down to 5% remaining at arrival when I turned off the heat and slowed to 70. It crept back up just a little and I arrived with remaining again right at 10%.
> 
> I charged for one hour and range was up to 285 mi. That should have been enough for my 30 minute drive to where dinner was, where I was staying and then back to the Denton SC in Denton, TX for a total of 202 miles. I would have to conserve though.
> 
> I left at 4:30 AM - it was about 40 degrees and still lightly raining. Range was estimated about 8% remaining at the Denton SC arrival. That slowly dropped to the point I would be at 2% at arrival. I knew I was meeting over 30 other Tesla's there and others might need charging. I didn't want to spend an hour charging there, so I decided it was in my best interest to stop in Ardmore, OK. I charged for about 35 minutes and left with 260 miles of range. I arrived in Denton with only 170 remaining.
> 
> Our (37 Tesla's) round trip from the Denton, SC to Nocona, TX and back was 125 miles. I wanted a bit more range, so I got 15 minutes of charging - up to 198 miles of range for a 125 mile trip. I need to learn some of the Tesla math a bit better to know how much SOC I need to get X miles at a given wh/mi.
> 
> To say the least, I still wasn't prepared for what was happened next. It was estimated with the round trip I would arrive back with about 10% remaining. We set out on our journey and my wh/mi climbed quickly to about 368, the highest I have seen it while driving. I had been averaging about 330 on this trip, higher than normal, but wasn't prepared for the 368. It was about 40 degrees, and a good headwind. We were driving back roads and speed wasn't above 60. Range was dropping faster than it should for me to make the round trip. Heater went off, seat heater went off. Made it at the destination with 125 miles remaining.
> 
> The return trip started with the heater off and the wh/mi dropped to 280. Thank you tail wind. A few miles in on the return trip all the heat returned and I once again arrived at the Denton SC with about 10% remaining.
> 
> 15 minutes of charging got me more than enough range for the 35 mile drive home.
> 
> I plugged in and took a nap. Later that night just after the Cowboys disastrous loss I got a notice the car was done charging at 308 miles ! DANGIT. I forgot to turn the charging back down to about 80%. No plans to drive the car for likely 12 to 14 hours I decided I didn't want it sitting that long with a full charge. So after all the driving I'd just done, I got out for a 20 minute drive at 10:30 at night just to burn off some range. Heat on high with the back windows down a bit, doesn't take that long. I let the car sleep with about 285 miles of range and I was good with that, much closer to 90% than 100%.
> 
> A pattern could be developing here, in that I'm a bit scared/nervous when arrival SOC gets below 10%. I know enough that I should be able to trust it, but I'm just old enough to know I should always be prepared for all of the unexpected things that happen in life and less than 10% makes me sweat.
> 
> It was a fun time with the car though, a lot of time driving, although not the best conditions and a very fun outing with other Tesla owners. I'll post a few pics in a bit that a few of them have shared. I really wish I had been ahead of the crowd and made a video of 37 cars leaving the location, but I didn't think of that until it was too late. My guessing is probably 20 3's, 15 S's and a couple of X's all made the journey.


Nicely written! Sounds like a good, yet exhausting time. Especially the night driving to take the SOC down... dang, I would totally do that too. Heck, I left my SOC at 50% while I went on vacation. Then when I got home I'd forgot and then couldn't figure out for the life of me why my car wouldn't take a charge! LOL!

Your Tesla get together sounds amazing!! Our area just isn't there yet (but we're working on it!). I always forget to take pics too... forgot to last Friday for Tesla bringing down cars from Westmont. DOH. We ended up with 13 I think as the high count for the day. 
Do you think _someone_ took pics? I'm hoping so (for both of our separate Tesla events!)


----------



## GDN

A couple of pics. None with all cars in it at once but quite the fun. There were a couple of other M3OC members along on the journey. Please reply or post pics if you like. I don't want to leave anyone out. The Dallasites like their wraps. Happened to get 3 in one pic. The wrapped X at the SC did not join us on the journey. I believe it belongs to a past Cowboy.


----------



## GDN

Anyone local that didn't make the trip or if you are travelling to the DFW area and have an extra day and enjoy a really nice car collection, this one would be worth putting on your list to see. Their focal point is older Corvettes, but they really have a little bit of everything. One huge key to this collection is that almost everyone of them are driveable. They keep battery tenders on every one and start them all at least twice a week. Several one of a kind cars and some have been owned by famous people.

http://www.hortonclassiccarmuseum.com/index.html


----------



## GDN

Lovesword said:


> Nicely written! Sounds like a good, yet exhausting time. Especially the night driving to take the SOC down... dang, I would totally do that too. Heck, I left my SOC at 50% while I went on vacation. Then when I got home I'd forgot and then couldn't figure out for the life of me why my car wouldn't take a charge! LOL!
> 
> Your Tesla get together sounds amazing!! Our area just isn't there yet (but we're working on it!). I always forget to take pics too... forgot to last Friday for Tesla bringing down cars from Westmont. DOH. We ended up with 13 I think as the high count for the day.
> Do you think _someone_ took pics? I'm hoping so (for both of our separate Tesla events!)


Thanks for confirming I'm not the only one that would drive it a bit to take some miles off of the full battery. I had contemplated just leaving it but I really didn't want it sitting at full for that long. I didn't really want to be crazy but I didn't want to take a chance either.


----------



## FRC

GDN said:


> Thanks for confirming I'm not the only one that would drive it a bit to take some miles off of the full battery. I had contemplated just leaving it but I really didn't want it sitting at full for that long. I didn't really want to be crazy but I didn't want to take a chance either.


I just wondering, couldn't you have unplugged and ran the heater on high with the windows open for a while?


----------



## GDN

FRC said:


> I just wondering, couldn't you have unplugged and ran the heater on high with the windows open for a while?


Considered that and actually started with the heater, but it was already getting late considering I was up at 4 AM. I was thinking the heater would be the way to go considering how it already hits wh/mi, but I just wanted the miles off of it and to get to bed, so I chose the driving option. If I'd realized it and it hit 100% 2 hours before I went to bed, I likely would have just gone for the heater route for sure. Put something in the seat and turned the fireplace on.


----------



## Love

GDN said:


> Considered that and actually started with the heater, but it was already getting late considering I was up at 4 AM. I was thinking the heater would be the way to go considering how it already hits wh/mi, but I just wanted the miles off of it and to get to bed, so I chose the driving option. If I'd realized it and it hit 100% 2 hours before I went to bed, I likely would have just gone for the heater route for sure. Put something in the seat and turned the fireplace on.


Tesla camp out in the garage! Play Al Green, Niko!


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> Been rainy here most of the week, the car definitely needed a bath today. Not sure I got it as clean as it needed to be, but stopped and got a couple of pics of it anyway. Just nice to see it shine a little. This black needs a coating bad. Figure it will be a couple of months to warm up before I tackle this one. Not the best of places for pics, but was the best I could find for close to the house.
> 
> View attachment 20132
> View attachment 20133


Congrats on the new Model 3! I guess I missed your announcement since I've been busy. Looks great!


----------



## GDN

Quicksilver said:


> Congrats on the new Model 3! I guess I missed your announcement since I've been busy. Looks great!


Thanks - it was back in November (replaced the stolen pickup (or really ordered and then the pickup was stolen, but it all worked out)) We've been missing you here, but glad to see you check in once in a while.


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> Thanks - it was back in November (replaced the stolen pickup (or really ordered and then the pickup was stolen, but it all worked out)) We've been missing you here, but glad to see you check in once in a while.


Wow, sorry to hear about the pickup! Glad everything worked out ok. I've been busy with work so I've not checked in as often. If we have a meetup in the spring, I'll definitely try to make that.


----------



## GDN

The cars are both filthy dirty, but couldn't wait to take this pic. Should be some time this weekend for some car cleaning, maybe have to redo it if they are a bit cleaner.


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> Wow, sorry to hear about the pickup! Glad everything worked out ok. I've been busy with work so I've not checked in as often. If we have a meetup in the spring, I'll definitely try to make that.


BBQ at QUICK's house!


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> The cars are both filthy dirty, but couldn't wait to take this pic. Should be some time this weekend for some car cleaning, maybe have to redo it if they are a bit cleaner.
> 
> View attachment 20998


@GDN , you running one plug or 2?


----------



## Love

LUXMAN said:


> @GDN , you running one plug or 2?


Also, what are your plans for the vacuum? 😜

I noticed it instantly because I have an old vacuum that looks very similar sitting broken in my garage. I should just get rid of it but I haven't yet. Lol


----------



## kkainth

GDN said:


> A couple of pics. None with all cars in it at once but quite the fun. There were a couple of other M3OC members along on the journey. Please reply or post pics if you like. I don't want to leave anyone out. The Dallasites like their wraps. Happened to get 3 in one pic. The wrapped X at the SC did not join us on the journey. I believe it belongs to a past Cowboy.
> 
> View attachment 20497
> View attachment 20498
> View attachment 20499
> View attachment 20500


Those green and blue wraps look awesome!


----------



## GDN

LUXMAN said:


> @GDN , you running one plug or 2?


Currently running one plug. On the left wall by the by the black car I've got a 14-50 and we have one of the UMC's plugged in there - we use it to charge both cars whenever it is needed right now.

For the future I've got a WC coming and if you look at the top of the left wall toward the front of the garage I've already added a 60 amp breaker and pulled 6-3 wire. The wire is coiled up and hanging there waiting. My goal is to be able to charge both cars at the same time. I'm thinking I'm going to ceiling mount the WC in the middle of the garage and I'm looking for a good way to "retract" the cord up to the ceiling back up out of the way when not in use. My goal is to be able to charge both cars at the same time and not have a cable laying behind either car to do it. Also I want to be able to go out in the morning and unplug with one hand - then have the cord retract. Almost always have a backpack or coffee or something in at least one hand leaving in the morning. Just trying to make the best of the set up and be able to unplug and have it disappear out of the way without having to manually coil the cable.


----------



## GDN

Lovesword said:


> Also, what are your plans for the vacuum? 😜
> 
> I noticed it instantly because I have an old vacuum that looks very similar sitting broken in my garage. I should just get rid of it but I haven't yet. Lol


I honestly had to look twice, didn't realize the vacuum was visible. There is no extra room in this garage, it is the one thing I hate most about this house. It's 20' by 20' and no extra room. However the vacuum is plugged in and we use it to vacuum the cars. It fits nicely against the wall in that small spot. We are lucky that we rarely have anyone getting in the back seats. If so we back out of the garage first. If someone needed in the back seat the vacuum wouldn't have room to sit there.


----------



## Love

GDN said:


> I honestly had to look twice, didn't realize the vacuum was visible. There is no extra room in this garage, it is the one thing I hate most about this house. It's 20' by 20' and no extra room. However the vacuum is plugged in and we use it to vacuum the cars. It fits nicely against the wall in that small spot. We are lucky that we rarely have anyone getting in the back seats. If so we back out of the garage first. If someone needed in the back seat the vacuum wouldn't have room to sit there.


One thing I'll say about having a garage that is _slightly_ bigger is... I still want a bigger garage! I wonder if I'd be content with a 3 car garage. Or heck, 2.5. Oh well, I don't think we're moving anytime soon though this winter is really taking its toll.
That's a great idea to keep a (working) vacuum right there for the cars! I like the idea...gonna see if I can convince my better half. Maybe we get a new one for inside and dedicate the old one to outside.

As for a retractable cord function, I've looked for the name of these things we have at the factory portion of my work... they hang down and connect to air hoses (typically) and they let tools dangle within reach and out of "head bonking" range... they work like blinds too in that pulling them down gets them to stay there, and a second pull will get them to retract.
I believe they're "tool balancers" but searching online for them is hard because there isn't much info for people like me who don't really know what to look for, and they quickly go up in price from cheap to holy crap! Here's one result from Amazon...just did a quick search and picked one.

There's also "spring balancers" like this one:

The "problem" with both of these things is knowing how much "weight" to get. Like that first link...3 to 5 pounds. Good enough? Too much? Too little? And to get the feature I mentioned above, gotta find one that's "ratcheting."

Last thing I've considered is retracting clothes dryer lines. Lol... might be silly but might just work!

Wrote this in a hurry cuz I wanted to reply but have to get going, hopefully I didn't make too many typos but I'll revisit in a hour or so!

EDIT: spelling (as I expected lol)


----------



## GDN

Thank you, I'll have to look at that first item the tool balancer. Don't think I've found that one on my previous searches. I did find the spring balancers and decided that is probably more than I should invest in, but it might just be the perfect thing to finish the project and worth it. Honestly I just returned the clothesline today. I started at the bottom and thought I'd try it. Unfortunately the spring in that is barely enough to rewind the cord. It won't hold any extra weight at all. So I will have to move on up the range. Just have to find the right balance between what works and price. Thanks for the suggestions and links. I can see $70 or so, figure $200 over will break the bank on the project. I just like to make things as easy and convenient as I can to use. I can be a bit lazy, but will put the work in to make it easy to use for years to come.


----------



## Quicksilver

Lovesword said:


> One thing I'll say about having a garage that is _slightly_ bigger is... I still want a bigger garage! I wonder if I'd be content with a 3 car garage. Or heck, 2.5. Oh well, I don't think we're moving anytime soon though this winter is really taking its toll.
> That's a great idea to keep a (working) vacuum right there for the cars! I like the idea...gonna see if I can convince my better half. Maybe we get a new one for inside and dedicate the old one to outside.
> 
> As for a retractable cord function, I've looked for the name of these things we have at the factory portion of my work... they hang down and connect to air hoses (typically) and they let tools dangle within reach and out of "head bonking" range... they work like blinds too in that pulling them down gets them to stay there, and a second pull will get them to retract.
> I believe they're "tool balancers" but searching online for them is hard because there isn't much info for people like me who don't really know what to look for, and they quickly go up in price from cheap to holy crap! Here's one result from Amazon...just did a quick search and picked one.
> 
> There's also "spring balancers" like this one:
> 
> The "problem" with both of these things is knowing how much "weight" to get. Like that first link...3 to 5 pounds. Good enough? Too much? Too little? And to get the feature I mentioned above, gotta find one that's "ratcheting."
> 
> Last thing I've considered is retracting clothes dryer lines. Lol... might be silly but might just work!
> 
> Wrote this in a hurry cuz I wanted to reply but have to get going, hopefully I didn't make too many typos but I'll revisit in a hour or so!
> 
> EDIT: spelling (as I expected lol)


Speaking of garage, I think @LUXMAN has a 4.5 or 5 car garage...now that's my kind of garage!! Unfortunately, I have the same garage setup as @GDN.


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> Speaking of garage, I think @LUXMAN has a 4.5 or 5 car garage...now that's my kind of garage!! Unfortunately, I have the same garage setup as @GDN.


 Just 5.


----------



## FRC

Clearly a "before" picture @LUXMAN. Now, let's see the "after".


----------



## LUXMAN

FRC said:


> Clearly a "before" picture @LUXMAN. Now, let's see the "after".


----------



## FRC

Nice! You are definitely one organized(OCD?) fellow!


----------



## LUXMAN

FRC said:


> Clearly a "before" picture @LUXMAN. Now, let's see the "after".


----------



## GDN

There is some garage envy here. At least I now have sheet rock hanging on the walls of mine! That is just something they didn't do all the time 50 years ago. They didn't finish the garage in any house in my neighborhood. I hung the sheet rock on the walls in mine over the last few years during the inside remodel. Hope later this year to hire someone to do the ceiling and the bed and tape it. Should even help keep the cars from getting so dusty when they are clean. Too much dust and other stuff blows from the rest of the attic.

I want a "Tesla" wall. And i want at least one more bay, but that part won't happen.


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> There is some garage envy here. At least I now have sheet rock hanging on the walls of mine! That is just something they didn't do all the time 50 years ago. They didn't finish the garage in any house in my neighborhood. I hung the sheet rock on the walls in mine over the last few years during the inside remodel. Hope later this year to hire someone to do the ceiling and the bed and tape it. Should even help keep the cars from getting so dusty when they are clean. Too much dust and other stuff blows from the rest of the attic.
> 
> I want a "Tesla" wall. And i want at least one more bay, but that part won't happen.


@GDN, I have an awesome painter/drywall/and more guy if you are in need of one. He can get that ceiling done, make a Tesla wall and even build you cabinets. Let me know and I can PM you his info.


----------



## GDN

Had a close call last night. Made a trip to Ft. Worth last for dinner. On the way over I found myself in the left of 3 lanes with my exit coming up in a mile or so. Thought I had an opening to move over, just needed to slow down a bit and slide over behind a truck. Just as soon as I did a huge chunk of mud/gravel fell off and my car was its primary target. I first thought it was a cement pumper truck, but looked quick and it wasn't, just a lineman's truck of some sort. I heard a couple of pieces hit the glass roof and one or two other pings and thought I had likely escaped the majority of it. Went on over to pick up some family from a hotel, had dinner, and returned home. I had truly forgot it happened, but I went out today to find what is attached in the pic. My heart sank. I didn't realize anything or so much had hit so low. I looked closely at one spot and truly thought it was concrete. It had now been over 14 hours so figured it was well on it's way to being very stuck.

I went to the hand held wand car wash and sprayed it a couple of times to let it soak, quickly washed the rest of the car and went back to the front - it all just washed away. I was very surprised and amazed. I think I do have one new pin head tick on the side of the windshield and a scrape on the front bumper I'm sure will buff off, but it was a close call.

Harsh reminder to stay far away from any kind of work truck, gravel truck, line mans truck. You all get the idea and likely remember.


----------



## GDN

My lifetime wh/mi on the AWD is about 305 now with 2.5 months and 3500 miles. I know it has done a little better than that at times, but not much. It was 81 degrees here today, very pretty afternoon, so I turned the HVAC off and drove home with the window down and just happened to check as I got home. I was at 206 wh/mifor the 16 mile drive. Very nicely surprised. I'm looking forward to the beginning of March and the following 7 to 8 months and some much better wh/mi even with the AC.


----------



## FRC

In summer temps with AC off, averaging 28 mph, you're lifetime will soar!! In 4 months, 11,500 miles, my lifetime is 266 wh/m. Probably similar temps to you, however I've probably got a couple of warmer fall months. I almost never run climate, and am never in a hurry in daily driving. Probably 5k of my miles are road trip miles, many run at 80 mph. I'd guess my daily average is about 240, my road trip average around 300.


----------



## GDN

Came home tonight to a piece of certified mail. It was from a local tow lot. The pickup that was stolen in November was found abandoned and towed on February 1 to this lot I got the letter from. It had been left on the side of the road at SB I- 35 and Royal Lane. Per the letter the local sheriff's office gave permission for them to tow it. I love the double check to see if it was in the stolen database. I have no rights to it or contents, insurance paid me in December and I've surrendered the keys and the title. However since they found me as the listed owner, I plan on stopping by to see it tomorrow, a little closure. I may regret it, but hope they will let me see it and I will reach out to the insurance company that owns it now and they can go do whatever they would do with it. If I hadn't put the money down on the car, I'd be going to buy it back. Although I love the car, I do miss the pickup.


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> Had a close call last night. Made a trip to Ft. Worth last for dinner. On the way over I found myself in the left of 3 lanes with my exit coming up in a mile or so. Thought I had an opening to move over, just needed to slow down a bit and slide over behind a truck. Just as soon as I did a huge chunk of mud/gravel fell off and my car was its primary target. I first thought it was a cement pumper truck, but looked quick and it wasn't, just a lineman's truck of some sort. I heard a couple of pieces hit the glass roof and one or two other pings and thought I had likely escaped the majority of it. Went on over to pick up some family from a hotel, had dinner, and returned home. I had truly forgot it happened, but I went out today to find what is attached in the pic. My heart sank. I didn't realize anything or so much had hit so low. I looked closely at one spot and truly thought it was concrete. It had now been over 14 hours so figured it was well on it's way to being very stuck.
> 
> I went to the hand held wand car wash and sprayed it a couple of times to let it soak, quickly washed the rest of the car and went back to the front - it all just washed away. I was very surprised and amazed. I think I do have one new pin head tick on the side of the windshield and a scrape on the front bumper I'm sure will buff off, but it was a close call.
> 
> Harsh reminder to stay far away from any kind of work truck, gravel truck, line mans truck. You all get the idea and likely remember.
> 
> View attachment 21433


Man! I would be petrified to see that on Quicksilver. Another reason why I love my PPF on the front end.


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> Came home tonight to a piece of certified mail. It was from a local tow lot. The pickup that was stolen in November was found abandoned and towed on February 1 to this lot I got the letter from. It had been left on the side of the road at SB I- 35 and Royal Lane. Per the letter the local sheriff's office gave permission for them to tow it. I love the double check to see if it was in the stolen database. I have no rights to it or contents, insurance paid me in December and I've surrendered the keys and the title. However since they found me as the listed owner, I plan on stopping by to see it tomorrow, a little closure. I may regret it, but hope they will let me see it and I will reach out to the insurance company that owns it now and they can go do whatever they would do with it. If I hadn't put the money down on the car, I'd be going to buy it back. Although I love the car, I do miss the pickup.


Sorry to hear about your truck and now some closure.


----------



## garsh

GDN said:


> If I hadn't put the money down on the car, I'd be going to buy it back. Although I love the car, I do miss the pickup.


The insurance company may be willing to sell it to you for a couple hundred.
Might be worth asking them just to keep it as a beater.


----------



## GDN

Well some things in life many people just don't want to know, but I'm not one of those people. Honestly, I need to know outcomes, I want to know what happens. I stopped by the tow yard on the way home today to look at the pickup. I was expecting it to be in bad shape and it was. It hurt to see it this way and I wished a few bad things on the people that did it, but as noted, it isn't mine any more, the insurance company owns it. I took pictures and said good bye and walked away.

@garsh - I'm not sure it's worth a couple hundred at least to me in any way (or honestly if it sold for only a few thousand and I had a big shop it might be a fun project). If they didn't ruin the engine, there is probably a lot of money still in the truck if it were just parted out. I can't imagine this truck will ever drive again though as much as some of the parts are worth for these trucks. It still only has 37,900 miles on it now. Almost every body panel seemed to have damage and serious rear end axel damage. For parts they might still have the engine, transmission, window motors, headlights, seats and many other things like that. The camper shell on it was not mine, they actually added that little upgrade themselves.

It was driven almost 7000 miles since it was stolen. It had not slowed down much. Who knows what other crimes were committed with it. The license plate had been replaced with another one, stolen I'm sure. I don't know how people can even be as rough on a vehicle as these people were. Just how careless and useless and a piece of **** low life is someone to be this bad on a vehicle in 2 months. The leather actually wasn't ripped up, but overall it was very sad to look at. Looks like it had been broken into it a 1000 times from the marks inside the door. Dang the dealership had left them the key, what did they want?

Will share a few pics, it hurts. Finish by clicking the link that takes you back to post #9 which shows you what a beauty it once was. I thought I'd own it the rest of my life. @Melinda I guess the way people treating it, had I rented it on Turo, turned out to be the least of my worries.


----------



## LUXMAN

garsh said:


> The insurance company may be willing to sell it to you for a couple hundred.
> Might be worth asking them just to keep it as a beater.


Based on what @GDN said about the truck, they probably won't be letting it go for a couple hundred unless it is flat as a pancake! LOL!


GDN said:


> Well some things in life many people just don't want to know, but I'm not one of those people. Honestly, I need to know outcomes, I want to know what happens. I stopped by the tow yard on the way home today to look at the pickup. I was expecting it to be in bad shape and it was. It hurt to see it this way and I wished a few bad things on the people that did it, but as noted, it isn't mine any more, the insurance company owns it. I took pictures and said good bye and walked away.
> 
> @garsh - I'm not sure it's worth a couple hundred at least to me in any way (or honestly if it sold for only a few thousand and I had a big shop it might be a fun project). If they didn't ruin the engine, there is probably a lot of money still in the truck if it were just parted out. I can't imagine this truck will ever drive again though as much as some of the parts are worth for these trucks. It still only has 37,900 miles on it now. Almost every body panel seemed to have damage and serious rear end axel damage. For parts they might still have the engine, transmission, window motors, headlights, seats and many other things like that. The camper shell on it was not mine, they actually added that little upgrade themselves.
> 
> It was driven almost 7000 miles since it was stolen. It had not slowed down much. Who knows what other crimes were committed with it. The license plate had been replaced with another one, stolen I'm sure. I don't know how people can even be as rough on a vehicle as these people were. Just how careless and useless and a piece of **** low life is someone to be this bad on a vehicle in 2 months. The leather actually wasn't ripped up, but overall it was very sad to look at. Looks like it had been broken into it a 1000 times from the marks inside the door. Dang the dealership had left them the key, what did they want?
> 
> Will share a few pics, it hurts. Finish by clicking the link that takes you back to post #9 which shows you what a beauty it once was. I thought I'd own it the rest of my life. @Melinda I guess the way people treating it, had I rented it on Turo, turned out to be the least of my worries.


That is sad to see @GDN
Sorry this happened to you.
I know what if feels like to have your pride and joy stolen and really violated. It will make you mad and sad at the same time.
But at least you can now move on and enjoy Silent Thunder and know you are a much better person than they are.


----------



## GDN

This just never gets old. Now if it were the whole roof and not just the top.


----------



## GDN

What could be better than getting to see this on the way home from dinner .......


----------



## GDN

Well, of course, it would be coming home and getting a knock on the door at 8:30 PM and







getting this delivered from Fedex !!!!


----------



## FRC

That is one good-looking dog, @GDN!


----------



## GDN

FRC said:


> That is one good-looking dog, @GDN!


Thanks ! I was going to snap a pic after sitting the WC inside (because you know we haven't seen enough pictures of the WC box sitting in someones house). He decided to wander over and lick something off the floor (nothing gets by a bulldog) and then he just sat down and looked at me, so I said why not. I know to many a bulldog has that "face only a mother could love" but they have great personalities.


----------



## FRC

Here in Athens, Ga, more than mothers love that face.


----------



## MelindaV

I think he is cute too (but have seen him posted before), but OMG, that is an awesome pair of doors!


----------



## GDN

MelindaV said:


> I think he is cute too (but have seen him posted before), but OMG, that is an awesome pair of doors!


There is blood, sweat and tears in those doors !! We love them, but they are only sold unfinished. Finishing was a two week process and then we installed them ourselves on one of the hottest days in July about 3.5 years ago.


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> Well, of course, it would be coming home and getting a knock on the door at 8:30 PM and
> View attachment 21878
> getting this delivered from Fedex !!!!


@GDN , I am gonna show him to "The Boss" and she will have to meet him


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> Well, of course, it would be coming home and getting a knock on the door at 8:30 PM and
> View attachment 21878
> getting this delivered from Fedex !!!!


Now if only my WC would show up so I could post the same picture


----------



## GDN

Attended the NTTOG annual meeting tonight. Had 150 people registered and I would say most showed up. Very cool picture when taken, I've counted about 62 cars in it and there was one roadster which parked inside the venue !!! It's very cool to see that many cars all together. I think there are 2 "photo bombers" in there.


----------



## LUXMAN

LUXMAN said:


> Now if only my WC would show up so I could post the same picture


Here ya go!










But after I check it, it will go into storage for now as I still have to charge the LEAF too. Unless we get another Tesla too....Need a reveal!!! Hurry up with that Pick Up ELON!


----------



## GDN

@LUXMAN - Wanted to reply to your post here: https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/poll-fsd-have-you-purchased-it-yet.11844/post-216215 but it's a bit off topic so will bring it to my thread.

First - who in the heck knew Gainesville had a zoo? Have never heard of it, but to be fair on my way to OK on Sunday I saw their billboard on I-35. You are in the know.

Then your second stop at Stuckey's prompted me to also stop on my way back home. I've seen that Stuckey's a few times and was really surprised to see one pop up in recent years. You helped set my expectations, but I wanted to stop anyway and look for two things I always remember from there, the Pecan Logs and some small toys - they were animals on magnets, don't remember much about them other than a kid getting some on a trip back in 1973. So I stopped. Definitely not like we remember Stuckey's but they have the same branded snacks, but did not find the toys. I guess after 46 years some things must change.

To the rest of the world that hasn't had this experience:


----------



## FRC

GDN said:


> Pecan Logs


YES or NO?


----------



## FRC

I don't need no stinkin' magnet toys! I need pecan rolls, tell me about the pecan rolls! PECAN ROLLS!!


----------



## GDN

FRC said:


> YES or NO?


Absolutely. I love some junk food. Just as good as always! If you looked real closely at that picture I posted, that wrapper has been opened and it is half eaten! Just sayin'.


----------



## GDN

@LUXMAN - The pedals I ordered from Amazon are no long available form that seller, the Amazon link to order again no longer works. Looking through several on there now I think this is likely the same one and look like what I have. They were from Teslahome, so looks like they've got a new product number or name, not sure. I really like them.


----------



## Bokonon

GDN said:


> The pedals I ordered from Amazon are no long available form that seller, the Amazon link to order again no longer works.


For some reason I thought you got the TopFit pedals. The old link doesn't work, as you mentioned, but I bought them from this link:


Haven't installed them yet... Need some warmer weather and a quiet weekend day to wash everything and install all the new goodies.


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> @LUXMAN - The pedals I ordered from Amazon are no long available form that seller, the Amazon link to order again no longer works. Looking through several on there now I think this is likely the same one and look like what I have. They were from Teslahome, so looks like they've got a new product number or name, not sure. I really like them.


I was looking through the pics in this one and it shows 2 different brake pedals. How many long strips of rubber are on yours? I prefer the factory size like you have.


----------



## LUXMAN

Bokonon said:


> For some reason I thought you got the TopFit pedals. The old link doesn't work, as you mentioned, but I bought them from this link:
> 
> 
> Haven't installed them yet... Need some warmer weather and a quiet weekend day to wash everything and install all the new goodies.


Well Damnit! Now I bought pedals and they are coming tomorrow via Amazon.
I decided to go with the TopFit ones since they look just like @GDN pedals. I had to pull the trigger as Amazon said I could get next day free if I ordered in the next 1 hour and 13 minutes. Damn you Brazos!


----------



## GDN

OK - I'm trying to sort through this because the very first set of pedals I bought back in summer for Niko were really cheap, but they didn't fit so I took them off and threw them away, I didn't even return them for their cheap price. Oddly enough Amazon has no history of this order in 2018, I can't find where I even purchased them to know what they were, but you don't want them.

In early October, I replaced them with this set of pedals:







but clicking on that link is dead at Amazon. The link says Sorry can't find this product. These were the replacements for Niko.

The AWD comes along in November and I ordered these (this is a different screen shot):







So it looks like I duplicated and do have the same pedals on both cars, but again, the link is the same and the product is no longer available.

So apologies to @Bokonon if I said they were Topfit, I've even found the box they came in and it says Teslahome, but once again Amazon knows nothing of the bar code which I did purchase, so they have definitely been renamed or discontinued.

The Topfit look just like what I have and it's as good as any since these are no longer available !


----------



## GDN

Just posted a couple of videos in the video thread. I feel the trucker was just being an ass - thoughts. https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/member-dashcam-videos.9281/post-219516


----------



## Bokonon

GDN said:


> I feel the trucker was just being an ass - thoughts.


Yes.

That's my only thought.


----------



## FRC

GDN said:


> OK - I'm trying to sort through this because the very first set of pedals I bought back in summer for Niko were really cheap, but they didn't fit so I took them off and threw them away, I didn't even return them for their cheap price. Oddly enough Amazon has no history of this order in 2018, I can't find where I even purchased them to know what they were, but you don't want them.
> 
> In early October, I replaced them with this set of pedals:
> View attachment 23798
> 
> but clicking on that link is dead at Amazon. The link says Sorry can't find this product. These were the replacements for Niko.
> 
> The AWD comes along in November and I ordered these (this is a different screen shot):
> View attachment 23799
> 
> So it looks like I duplicated and do have the same pedals on both cars, but again, the link is the same and the product is no longer available.
> 
> So apologies to @Bokonon if I said they were Topfit, I've even found the box they came in and it says Teslahome, but once again Amazon knows nothing of the bar code which I did purchase, so they have definitely been renamed or discontinued.
> 
> The Topfit look just like what I have and it's as good as any since these are no longer available !


Ordered the TopFit today. Where is best source for dead pedal cover to match?


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> @LUXMAN - Wanted to reply to your post here: https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/poll-fsd-have-you-purchased-it-yet.11844/post-216215 but it's a bit off topic so will bring it to my thread.
> 
> First - who in the heck knew Gainesville had a zoo? Have never heard of it, but to be fair on my way to OK on Sunday I saw their billboard on I-35. You are in the know.
> 
> Then your second stop at Stuckey's prompted me to also stop on my way back home. I've seen that Stuckey's a few times and was really surprised to see one pop up in recent years. You helped set my expectations, but I wanted to stop anyway and look for two things I always remember from there, the Pecan Logs and some small toys - they were animals on magnets, don't remember much about them other than a kid getting some on a trip back in 1973. So I stopped. Definitely not like we remember Stuckey's but they have the same branded snacks, but did not find the toys. I guess after 46 years some things must change.
> 
> To the rest of the world that hasn't had this experience:


we have been to that Zoo several times over the years. It is small but also cheap 
You can feed the flamingos , but they charge too much for that. They used to have a giraffe that you can feed Lettace too. My kid loved that. Wife too. But he has passed away, but they are training a new one to take food from people so hopefully that will return soon. They have a cool elevated walkway around the back of the Zoo.

So maybe carve out and hour or two and stop on the way back or to OK and check it out as it is right off the highway at California Street. PLUS there is a nice park there for a picnic lunch or a DQ right across the street.


----------



## GDN

Stopped by the Service Center on the way home yesterday. Thought I'd take my chances of just pulling in. I was there about 5 minutes. Got a new tail light ordered for condensation, it hasn't dried up in the 4 months I had the car. I forgot to mention the drivers window, but emailed later and hope they are ordering or have a capacitor in stock, they acknowledged the problem. It has the problem discussed in this thread - https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/auto-window-stops-rolling-up.9389/post-143059.

They told me parts may be a little slow because the whole parts process is being revamped company wide. Neither of these is a serious issue, but hope there is some good news about Tesla revamping the part process in Tesla, they need it.


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> Stopped by the Service Center on the way home yesterday. Thought I'd take my chances of just pulling in. I was there about 5 minutes. Got a new tail light ordered for condensation, it hasn't dried up in the 4 months I had the car. I forgot to mention the drivers window, but emailed later and hope they are ordering or have a capacitor in stock, they acknowledged the problem. It has the problem discussed in this thread - https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/auto-window-stops-rolling-up.9389/post-143059.
> 
> They told me parts may be a little slow because the whole parts process is being revamped company wide. Neither of these is a serious issue, but hope there is some good news about Tesla revamping the part process in Tesla, they need it.


That is great. Plano or Dallas? They should be able to install both of those with a Ranger Visit.

BTW, Ruby is at the SC getting a new Left Rear shock
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/the-adventures-of-ruby-woo.6292/post-220487

Now I say Shock since she said that in her Text.....Are they struts?


----------



## GDN

Just got a text from the SC that my parts have arrived, all 3 of them. The tail light, a dented sill plate (from delivery) and a regulator for the drivers side window. The last one is most impressive because I forgot to mention that one at 5 PM on Monday, I replied in text about the behavior (which was also confirmed from a thread on this very incredible web site). From the text or maybe even remote diagnostics they knew and confirmed or just ordered on my request, which was very nice.

So the parts arrived basically the next day which is nice. The bad news, they just asked me to schedule service using the app. I've tried twice, get through all of the screens, hit the last button and then it times out.

@LUXMAN - Going to Cedar Springs since it's so close and I drive right by each day. While I've heard all the reports so far Megan has been great and I hope they can prove all the stories I've heard wrong.


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> Just got a text from the SC that my parts have arrived, all 3 of them. The tail light, a dented sill plate (from delivery) and a regulator for the drivers side window. The last one is most impressive because I forgot to mention that one at 5 PM on Monday, I replied in text about the behavior (which was also confirmed from a thread on this very incredible web site). From the text or maybe even remote diagnostics they knew and confirmed or just ordered on my request, which was very nice.
> 
> So the parts arrived basically the next day which is nice. The bad news, they just asked me to schedule service using the app. I've tried twice, get through all of the screens, hit the last button and then it times out.
> 
> @LUXMAN - Going to Cedar Springs since it's so close and I drive right by each day. While I've heard all the reports so far Megan has been great and I hope they can prove all the stories I've heard wrong.


Cool. I have worked with Megan before. She is great.


----------



## GDN

I love that Tesla continues to improve and tweak and use a ton of information gathered from one of the coldest winters NA has seen in a long time to improve our cars. However, I’m very glad for spring. Temps are warm enough in TX that I have turned off all of my Teslafi scheduling. No need to charge and heat the battery or the cabin in the early morning hours. Full regen is back all day long. Come on summer.


----------



## GDN

Dang it - Tesla has pissed me off. All about service. I don't think they have a clue about testing or followup on their repairs. So I had the black car in today for a tail light replacement, door sill plate replacement and a window regulator on the drivers door. Dropped it off and they put me in a loaner as they thought if they couldn't get it done with the fast lane team in a couple of hours then it might take 2 to 3 days. Nice call just 2 hours later, they were done. So I stopped by on the way home. 

It started off well as they had the tail light and door sill replaced, but they hadn't done the window regulator because they thought it just needed calibrating, which they did. I went ahead and let them know now they were just wasting our time as too many people had reported the same thing and it was always the regulator. To say the least I told them I'd try it and if it did it again I'd call, but they had ordered the part and then didn't put it on.

Then a different guy pulls it up and he hands me my key, was friendly and thanked me for my business and he took off inside. I got in, but my app wouldn't connect, I was getting a message to use the card key. First time I've ever been in for service, so I thought maybe they had left it in service mode. I went in and got the guy that had brought it up. He looked and said it wasn't in Service Mode, but he thought it was maybe because the car was still geofenced and connected to their network. I was a bit miffed that he didn't truly know if a car connected to their network and geofenced would keep me locked out as it did, surely you'd know that little piece of information. So he was just guessing. He then said it was really more likely my app and I needed to log off and back on. I was connecting to the second car just fine, so no it wasn't the app, but I agreed to log out and try it anyway. Of course that loses some of your settings for notifications and it still wouldn't connect, so finally he suggests we turn remote access off and back on in the car. I had to re-enter credentials and it finally connected. 

By this time I forget about the window and I head home. Just a few blocks away I remember and decide to test the window. Yep, it did the same thing, when I tried to put it up, it reversed and went right back down. So I turned around and went back. Pulled in and described the issue to another guy. It then took 5 or 6 times before we could replicate it, but he agreed they needed to put the regulator in, no sh** Sherlock. I told him I didn't want to leave it and drive their car tonight so we'd make another appointment. He suggested they'd just have a Ranger come do it. That was a really good deal at that point, because I was already tired of dealing with them today. So a Ranger should call me or reach out however they do to schedule the rest of the work and he will come to me to do it.

I know it wasn't that bad, but I'd set such high expectations in my mind. I've read and listened to the service stories though so I should have known better. This all seemed so simple, but for them to not replicate and test the window problem after the calibration was irritating especially since they had ordered the part. I demonstrated the problem when I dropped the car off this morning as well and they could have called. To say the least 4 hours later I'm letting it piss me off and it's past time to just let it go. Should get the window fixed one day later this week.


----------



## GDN

Here we go, fun Spring storms in TX. Estimated 3 out of 5 danger level tomorrow with large (up to baseball size) hail and slight chance of tornados. Will leave Niko home in the garage drop the partner at his work. I have access to a parking garage if I get to work early enough. This is what we live with for the next 6 to 8 weeks !! Looks like this is coming later in the afternoon/evening, so hoping we'll be home before it hits, but just in case !!


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> Dang it - Tesla has pissed me off. All about service. I don't think they have a clue about testing or followup on their repairs. So I had the black car in today for a tail light replacement, door sill plate replacement and a window regulator on the drivers door. Dropped it off and they put me in a loaner as they thought if they couldn't get it done with the fast lane team in a couple of hours then it might take 2 to 3 days. Nice call just 2 hours later, they were done. So I stopped by on the way home.
> 
> It started off well as they had the tail light and door sill replaced, but they hadn't done the window regulator because they thought it just needed calibrating, which they did. I went ahead and let them know now they were just wasting our time as too many people had reported the same thing and it was always the regulator. To say the least I told them I'd try it and if it did it again I'd call, but they had ordered the part and then didn't put it on.
> 
> Then a different guy pulls it up and he hands me my key, was friendly and thanked me for my business and he took off inside. I got in, but my app wouldn't connect, I was getting a message to use the card key. First time I've ever been in for service, so I thought maybe they had left it in service mode. I went in and got the guy that had brought it up. He looked and said it wasn't in Service Mode, but he thought it was maybe because the car was still geofenced and connected to their network. I was a bit miffed that he didn't truly know if a car connected to their network and geofenced would keep me locked out as it did, surely you'd know that little piece of information. So he was just guessing. He then said it was really more likely my app and I needed to log off and back on. I was connecting to the second car just fine, so no it wasn't the app, but I agreed to log out and try it anyway. Of course that loses some of your settings for notifications and it still wouldn't connect, so finally he suggests we turn remote access off and back on in the car. I had to re-enter credentials and it finally connected.
> 
> By this time I forget about the window and I head home. Just a few blocks away I remember and decide to test the window. Yep, it did the same thing, when I tried to put it up, it reversed and went right back down. So I turned around and went back. Pulled in and described the issue to another guy. It then took 5 or 6 times before we could replicate it, but he agreed they needed to put the regulator in, no sh** Sherlock. I told him I didn't want to leave it and drive their car tonight so we'd make another appointment. He suggested they'd just have a Ranger come do it. That was a really good deal at that point, because I was already tired of dealing with them today. So a Ranger should call me or reach out however they do to schedule the rest of the work and he will come to me to do it.
> 
> I know it wasn't that bad, but I'd set such high expectations in my mind. I've read and listened to the service stories though so I should have known better. This all seemed so simple, but for them to not replicate and test the window problem after the calibration was irritating especially since they had ordered the part. I demonstrated the problem when I dropped the car off this morning as well and they could have called. To say the least 4 hours later I'm letting it piss me off and it's past time to just let it go. Should get the window fixed one day later this week.


Any word on the window fix?


----------



## GDN

I finally schedueled it for May 17. The day after picking the car up from the SC I looked at the schedule and there were no dates for a few weeks out, so I delayed not knowing what my schedule was going to be that far out. There was also the thing that the window seemed to be working perfect and quit displaying it's behavior, so I was beginning to think that maybe the window reset procedure had fixed the issue, then it started again on Tuesday, so I'm now scheduled for May 17. That is a Friday and I'll work from home. Much easier than trying to get them on to the property at work and he will have the garage to do the repair in.


----------



## GDN

Niko is home "sick" in the garage today. I put that in quotes because I'm not sure it's the car as much as the partners phone, but to say the least it wasn't worth messing with this morning. Yesterday when he was leaving work the screen didn't come on, so he did the two button salute and it came on, no more issues on the drive home. This morning we were both leaving at the same time and Niko wouldn't unlock for him. I switched to his car with my phone and it opened right up. Then he got in to drive and he said it wouldn't go into reverse. With the current bugs in the SW I truly don't figure there is anything major wrong and since my phone opened the car and his didn't I'm not too sure the phone doesn't need to be rebooted and could be the problem. 

It's pretty easy for me to drop him at work on my way, so we just left the car, I'll try to get home early and do the power off from the screen and the brake reboot and see if he won't drive again. I'm sure that is all it will take until we get some new software, which should be soon.

Update - Nothing wrong with Niko other than a slight delay waking up I believe. Reboots (for him and the phone) have cleared all symptoms.


----------



## FRC

Why not drive with the card until you figure out the phone?


----------



## GDN

FRC said:


> Why not drive with the card until you figure out the phone?


Really good question, but it was just the sequence of events. Carpooling can really be easy except I get home earlier than he does, I was already in my car ready to go, we had already talked about carpooling because of weather and possible hail, but most of the hail possibilities are either very late or tomorrow and as we drove away he said, I could have tried the card key. Dealing with it this evening just made it easier when the option is there.


----------



## GDN

3 days of rain this week, but Silent Thunder is still washed, vacuumed and shined up to show. Headed to EarthX today with another 20 to 30 Tesla's to show. Should be a fun day, we will see if the crowd can finally wear me out talking about this car. 

The crowd is estimated at 100,000 over 3 days. The weather is perfect here today. Pics to follow once we are in and set up.


----------



## Love

GDN said:


> 3 days of rain this week, but Silent Thunder is still washed, vacuumed and shined up to show. Headed to EarthX today with another 20 to 30 Tesla's to show. Should be a fun day, we will see if the crowd can finally wear me out talking about this car.
> 
> The crowd is estimated at 100,000 over 3 days. The weather is perfect here today. Pics to follow once we are in and set up.


Awesome! Have a great time! Looking forward to updates/pics.


----------



## GDN

Had a good time today at EarthX. Skipping tomorrow, but going back on Sunday. I think we had 22 cars today, supposed to be double that tomorrow and Sunday. Had a very lucky turn of events and I ended up with one of the shadiest spots for the afternoon. That still didn't come without a sunburn though. Yes, I know. The sunscreen was in the trunk.

It is a bit bothersome to let so many people look and get in, but it is cool. I survived it. It's amazing how few people really know about Tesla and the cars. When they get in they are just amazed and love it.

It happened to be school day today, but we survived that too. The high school kids are amazing what they know. There was one group of kids that really had a good time, talking for likely an hour or more. They have their schools first car they are building for the solar car races. I went to check out their work. They have a frame with wheels. This is their first year and they said they were having to beg for funding and it was taking forever to get the school to approve their work and help get parts. They had the enthusiasm though and want to make it work. There were several drivable entries there, but this group wasn't deterred by only having a frame. They were working on it none the less and having fun and thought they'd have a drivable car in the next month and a half.

Couple of obligatory shots. For anyone familiar with Fair Park at Dallas it hosts one of the largest annual State Fairs. Some of the cars were parked around "Big Tex" circle, but he is only out and up during the annual fair. I've included a pic of him too from fair time.


----------



## GDN

EarthX, day 2 is in the books (really day 3, but we didn't go on Saturday), we survived it, turns out to be very rewarding, but a bit unnerving as well. I have no idea the number of people we let sit in the car and talk about Tesla, it was easily a hundred or more between the two days. There were thousands of hand prints, several MF cloths and detailer several times a day. The white seats have survived very well. 

Absolutely incredible to talk Tesla and the EV with so many. The tide is turning, but we haven't even scratched the surface yet. So much room for growth and spreading the word. So many also think that Tesla is outside their price range due the S and X being out for a few years before the 3. They are impressed that it now starts at $37K and how easy it is to plug in each night and for the most part maintenance free day in and day out.


----------



## GDN

Quick pic to end the day - a trifecta - Mom on Mother's Day, a pretty Peony that has thrived from the rain and well the car made an appearance from his charging location at Mom's too.


----------



## GDN

6 months after getting Silent Thunder, weather and a few days off have allowed me to work on the paint and put the GYEON Mohs ceramic coating on. Pretty much an all day task. Started with Mothers California Gold clay bar kit, then Wolfgang Swirl remover with a DA buffer, then the Gyeon Prep and 2 coats of Mohs. Found a couple of chips that I knew were there after 6 months of driving, but they really stand out now. The mirror shine this leaves is amazing. The first car got this treatment a year ago in June and it still beads water like none other.

Best pictures for now from the garage. The reflection of the other cars wheel and the trees/fence is amazing.


----------



## GDN

Might have also gotten a small little upgrade for the wheels. I got these off of Amazon, 5 colors in the package for less than $10. The red stands out more than I thought it would, might have to switch to the black ones. They are fun though.


----------



## Needsdecaf

Did you ever get your window regulator replaced? What are the symptoms, hit the auto up and it goes up 1/4 way and then back down? 

I'll have to try the newly-released calibration procedure and if not, book the car in for service on that (too). Because my passenger front window has always done this.


----------



## GDN

Needsdecaf said:


> Did you ever get your window regulator replaced? What are the symptoms, hit the auto up and it goes up 1/4 way and then back down?
> 
> I'll have to try the newly-released calibration procedure and if not, book the car in for service on that (too). Because my passenger front window has always done this.


I did a couple of weeks ago. The symptom was almost every time I tried to put the window up it would do what you describe. They ordered the regulator and I took it in, but they didn't replace it the first time, they just recalibrated the window. I got a bit pissed at them that first day, but the reversing did slow down, but would still happen once or twice a week still. Since the replacement it hasn't done it once, so I do think the regulator definitely need to be replaced.

Since they've officially released the procedure you might give it a try. At least then when you take it in you can tell them you've already tried that.


----------



## Needsdecaf

GDN said:


> I did a couple of weeks ago. The symptom was almost every time I tried to put the window up it would do what you describe. They ordered the regulator and I took it in, but they didn't replace it the first time, they just recalibrated the window. I got a bit pissed at them that first day, but the reversing did slow down, but would still happen once or twice a week still. Since the replacement it hasn't done it once, so I do think the regulator definitely need to be replaced.
> 
> Since they've officially released the procedure you might give it a try. At least then when you take it in you can tell them you've already tried that.


Yes, will do. It doesn't do it as often as it used to, from my recollection. Either that or I just reflexively pull the switch until it works and don't mentally note it any longer! I've got a service call scheduled for my underbody trays that I'm waiting on parts for (which has turned into a bit of a joke) so I'll add that as well.


----------



## GDN

Maintenance time for Niko. First a word about that word "Maintenance" - I love that the absolute simplest of very easy tasks are all that could ever be needed for this car for maintenance. It's not new plugs, it's not new belts, it's not flushing the radiator, it's not checking 8 fluids, it's not paying a stealership hundreds for just looking under the hood. 

Nope, it's simply getting an inspection and the tires rotated and topping off the windshield washer fluid. 

I couldn't find a good place that only does inspections. Most of them do oil changes too and I just didn't want to go there as the guys unfortunately always have oil and dirt on them, it's just part of the job. The local SC's also say they require an appt even for just an inspection. At the end of the day I went back to the Valvoline Oil change place I've used for years. The employees rotate every few months, but it's still a place I know.

I got lucky as the guy said he mainly did inspections and he looked pretty clean. He said he was familiar with the Tesla and had done many of them. So I handed him the key card and he asked "What's this?". My inside voice said - OH NO. To say the least it all turned out OK, although he had not done a 3. He simply backed it up about 20 ft, then forward, checking the brakes. He pulled it on in to the stall, checked the horn and lights and he was done. Took about 15 minutes to wrap up the paper work, but all was pretty easy and done. In TX an EV is only $7 for the safety inspection, but it still has to be put in to the state computer as it is required to purchase the tag.

Then I went to get the tires rotated. Knew it was either Costco or Discount Tire. It was 7:30 am so I headed to Discount as they open at 8. I was the third person in line, but I hit the jackpot again. The guy that helped me, Preston, loves Tesla. (If you are in Dallas he is at the Coit/190 location) He was very familiar with the car. He knew about the pucks and he knew about jack mode, but I told him the 3 didn't have that. They did have and definitely used their own pucks. This guy had researched Nikola Tesla in college and had done papers on him. It was a good feeling as I've dreaded the day of letting someone else work on the car. I purchased the lifetime balance, $20 a tire, but not the warranty certificates. I will buy road hazard on a new tire that might have a chance of lasting me 40K miles, but not the factories. I figure I should get 4 to 5 rotations and balances out of that, so it is pretty cheap. Whatever tires I find in the future, I will buy from them.

So all is good and it's good to find others out there you trust with the car. Niko is likely fixed up for a while now.


----------



## Needsdecaf

GDN said:


> Then I went to get the tires rotated. Knew it was either Costco or Discount Tire. It was 7:30 am so I headed to Discount as they open at 8. I was the third person in line, but I hit the jackpot again. The guy that helped me, Preston, loves Tesla. (If you are in Dallas he is at the Coit/190 location) He was very familiar with the car. He knew about the pucks and he knew about jack mode, but I told him the 3 didn't have that. They did have and definitely used their own pucks. This guy had researched Nikola Tesla in college and had done papers on him. It was a good feeling as I've dreaded the day of letting someone else work on the car. I purchased the lifetime balance, $20 a tire, but not the warranty certificates. I will buy road hazard on a new tire that might have a chance of lasting me 40K miles, but not the factories. I figure I should get 4 to 5 rotations and balances out of that, so it is pretty cheap. Whatever tires I find in the future, I will buy from them.
> 
> So all is good and it's good to find others out there you trust with the car. Niko is likely fixed up for a while now.


I'm a lifelong car guy and pretty particular about maintaining my cars. I was using Tire Rack before the general public had even heard of them, but Discount Tire has won me over since being in TX. I only knew them from magazine ads so I was surprised to see they had retail stores. They must have good corporate customer service training because their people are very unlike your typical mechanic or body shop. Very courteous, don't try to pull any fast ones, upfront with pricing, etc. I've had them do I think three of my cars now, and they've never mangled a wheel, never had any vibration issues, etc.

Recently I got a nail in my right rear tire and was losing a few pounds of air an hour. I topped up with my compressor at home and drove to work knowing that there were several Discount Tires near my office. The first one I stopped at was very busy but the second one could see me right away and it was right next to a Smashburger and it was lunchtime so it worked out perfectly. I was pleasantly surprised that even though I hadn't bought these tires there, the plug was free! They rotated my tires as I was nearing 11k miles and again, that was free. They also knew the proper jacking procedure.

Lastly, my wife's SUV just rolled over 75k miles and, like clockwork, her tires were shot. The OEM tires were replaced by Continental ExtremeContact DWS06 and while they didn't last any longer than the OE tires, they rode better, did better in water, and were quieter. I had gotten the replacement set at Discount tire and noticed that the DWS06's have a 50k mile treadlife warranty. Since I was at 25k on the set and since they were at the wear bars, boom, off came 50% of the tire price! Was a very nice savings.

Highly recommended.


----------



## GDN

Needsdecaf said:


> I'm a lifelong car guy and pretty particular about maintaining my cars. I was using Tire Rack before the general public had even heard of them, but Discount Tire has won me over since being in TX. I only knew them from magazine ads so I was surprised to see they had retail stores. They must have good corporate customer service training because their people are very unlike your typical mechanic or body shop. Very courteous, don't try to pull any fast ones, upfront with pricing, etc. I've had them do I think three of my cars now, and they've never mangled a wheel, never had any vibration issues, etc.
> 
> Recently I got a nail in my right rear tire and was losing a few pounds of air an hour. I topped up with my compressor at home and drove to work knowing that there were several Discount Tires near my office. The first one I stopped at was very busy but the second one could see me right away and it was right next to a Smashburger and it was lunchtime so it worked out perfectly. I was pleasantly surprised that even though I hadn't bought these tires there, the plug was free! They rotated my tires as I was nearing 11k miles and again, that was free. They also knew the proper jacking procedure.
> 
> Lastly, my wife's SUV just rolled over 75k miles and, like clockwork, her tires were shot. The OEM tires were replaced by Continental ExtremeContact DWS06 and while they didn't last any longer than the OE tires, they rode better, did better in water, and were quieter. I had gotten the replacement set at Discount tire and noticed that the DWS06's have a 50k mile treadlife warranty. Since I was at 25k on the set and since they were at the wear bars, boom, off came 50% of the tire price! Was a very nice savings.
> 
> Highly recommended.


The Tesla SC's here will even tell you Discount Tire is your best bet. I can see Tirerack being a bit cheaper at times, but I don't want to have to find a place to install them. I also believe the place has to make a bit of a profit to stay in business. So if the price is close or reasonable I will buy my tires in person every time from Discount (or maybe Costco - they are just about equal with Discount.).

To say the least the guys at Discount are good. I always watch whoever is usually working on my vehicle, that is just who I am, but these guys were good and efficient and knew their stuff.

Plus as you note - flats and rotations are free no matter where the tires came from.


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> Might have also gotten a small little upgrade for the wheels. I got these off of Amazon, 5 colors in the package for less than $10. The red stands out more than I thought it would, might have to switch to the black ones. They are fun though.
> 
> View attachment 26259


@GDN Those look familiar  
Good choice. I think you should leave them. Why put something on that blends in... This way your homage to ELON can be seen by all.


----------



## GDN

LUXMAN said:


> @GDN Those look familiar
> Good choice. I think you should leave them. Why put something on that blends in... This way your homage to ELON can be seen by all.


I thought you might recognize them. It's amazing how they pop and stand out against the black car and wheels. I just wanted something you'd kind of notice, but as small as they are they really stand out.


----------



## GDN

Another mobil service visit this evening for both cars. The first was Niko - the glove box that was replaced last time would spring open. It was a quick fix for the soft close feature. They just took it apart and reassembled likely fixing a spring or something that wasn't put together correctly last time.

The AWD has a problem with the horn not honking when pressing on the left side. The airbag assembly pops out easily and they tried making an adjustment on the contacts. It is a bit better, but not perfect. I'll see if I get used to it. Not sure what the next step would be, but it is better.

The best part of all of it, service was scheduled for next Saturday at 8 AM, but I got a call yesterday wanting to reschedule and move the appointments up a full week !! 

Another tidbit or two - they are no longer called Rangers. They go by Mobil Serivce and the guys are technicians. I kind of liked the Rangers name, but it is no more. The other thing as much as they push and do mobil service, there are only 5 of them in all of DFW, along with the two Service Centers.


----------



## GDN

Well it's birthday weekend for Niko, picked him up on June 9. It's truly hard to realize that we've been able to drive the Model 3 already a year. Most fun and exciting car ever, and it's been upgraded no less then 10 to 12 times already. Truly hope that Tesla continues to innovate and delver such an awesome experience ! Niko will turn 1 with less than 6,000 miles on him 5,983 to be exact. I never thought a car could have that few miles on it in a years time. 

Last year was hard because we had an afternoon appt and picked him up. Each drove about 15 miles and then had to park and leave him in the garage as we were headed to the Indy race at TMS. No way I was driving that car out to the dusty parking lots at the track so we took the truck. Fast forward a year, no pickup, but Niko still stays home. The black one needs a bath, so will drive him and then tomorrow morning it'll be car clean up and bath time.


----------



## GDN

Going on about 30 hours with no power at home now. Thank goodness for some cooler temps in Dallas. The storm that blew thew yesterday was crazy. I guess I tempted it by washing both cars yesterday morning. My plans were well laid, but the meteorologists and IBM (powers the Weather Channel app) all still are just as bad as ever with their 2000 models they follow and use, they just can't get it right. Storm was predicted about 4 PM, but it arrived in a hurry about 3 hours early. To say the last all is good with the cars, but did have to go visit a Supercharger today for one that we got caught with only about 100 miles range left on Sunday. All is good now. Power should be back tomorrow. 

I've found two bugs, one displaying SC locations and another with Sentry mode notifications. I'll report further on them in other appropriate threads.

I'll only say I do love the new garage door opener we put in last year with battery backup. It hasn't failed yet and it's opened and closed the door 10 to 12 times.

PS - add to the things I love, extra battery backups/chargers and Hot Spots. Not quite like solar and a PowerWall, but I'll take it !!


----------



## Tesla Newbie

Yo


GDN said:


> Going on about 30 hours with no power at home now. Thank goodness for some cooler temps in Dallas. The storm that blew thew yesterday was crazy. I guess I tempted it by washing both cars yesterday morning. My plans were well laid, but the meteorologists and IBM (powers the Weather Channel app) all still are just as bad as ever with their 2000 models they follow and use, they just can't get it right. Storm was predicted about 4 PM, but it arrived in a hurry about 3 hours early. To say the last all is good with the cars, but did have to go visit a Supercharger today for one that we got caught with only about 100 miles range left on Sunday. All is good now. Power should be back tomorrow.
> 
> I've found two bugs, one displaying SC locations and another with Sentry mode notifications. I'll report further on them in other appropriate threads.
> 
> I'll only say I do love the new garage door opener we put in last year with battery backup. It hasn't failed yet and it's opened and closed the door 10 to 12 times.
> 
> PS - add to the things I love, extra battery backups/chargers and Hot Spots. Not quite like solar and a PowerWall, but I'll take it !!


You're welcome to visit us for a Houston charge anytime. Mi cargador de pared es tu cargador de pared!


----------



## GDN

Tesla Newbie said:


> Yo
> 
> You're welcome to visit us for a Houston charge anytime. Mi cargador de pared es tu cargador de pared!


Thank you! Very kind. We were lucky enough to get power back on Monday night about 8 PM, we were without power about 30 hours. Long enough food in the fridge is being tossed, but the freezer was still in good shape.

This was a small wake up call, with both cars being 3's and EV's I need to stay on top of the charging a bit better. We each just plug in now when we get down to about 100 miles range. The first 6 months we plugged in every night regardless, and I know the saying - "A plugged in Tesla is a Happy Tesla". We have a 14-50 and keep a UMC plugged in there we use and share, and I already added another breaker and have the wire strung to the top of the garage where I'm going to mount a WC which has been sitting in a box for several months. If I'll finish the project and we both plug in every night we wouldn't be caught. So it's time to get on it.


----------



## GDN

Thought I would share this - I don't know who Wood2486 is yet, but a Model 3 owner in Dallas who waited most of our storm out in their car. They've posted TeslaCam footage. This is just the left repeater, the video has a link to all 3 cameras. They were about 3 miles from my house when it hit. I only endured about the first 90 seconds before I was able to get in the garage. The whole thing is crazy, and the tree is already down but about minute 6 it seems to even pick up more.


----------



## FRC

WOW! Can't decide whether I feel worse for the tree or the model3 enduring all that hail. The tree, I guess. The model3 can be repaired.


----------



## GDN

FRC said:


> WOW! Can't decide whether I feel worse for the tree or the model3 enduring all that hail. The tree, I guess. The model3 can be repaired.


I had to get out about an hour after the storm and trees were like that all over the city - probably a swath 5 miles wide and 10 miles long. On my commute this morning 3 days later 2 lanes of a 3 lane street are blocked due to trees. It'll take a few weeks to get cleaned up.

I've saved 3 different videos from my drive, will edit them down to just 30 seconds or so of the trees down and post tonight.


----------



## GDN

About a minute of the gauntlet that our roads became on Sunday. Still a few trees in the road today 3 days later, just so many haven't had time to clear them all.


----------



## Mr. Spacely

I flew to Dallas to see a friend and go to the Indy race. Got stuck at Love Field for 6 hours-- 2 of which were without power. It was quite a storm. An airport where toilets didn't flush, monitors are out, and all the bars are closed!


----------



## GDN

Mr. Spacely said:


> I flew to Dallas to see a friend and go to the Indy race. Got stuck at Love Field for 6 hours-- 2 of which were without power. It was quite a storm. An airport where toilets didn't flush, monitors are out, and all the bars are closed!


I was also at the Indy race. That is one of my favorite events of the year. First half was a little boring, but the second half was a good race.


----------



## Skione65

@GDN,

Incredible race and finish! Good on Paginaeud. He swapped first place 3 or four times in the last lap or so with I believe Rossi? Man what a finish. Went to that race for YEARS with my brother annually....back in the day....all the old guys now....Foyt, Unser, Fittipaldi, Andretti (Mario and Michael).....ah the good 'ole days. Memories!

Ski


----------



## GDN

@Skione65 You are referring to the Indy 500 I think. Those last 13 laps were incredible. Yep Pagenaud and Rossi had an incredible time trading lead. The Indy 500 is on my bucket list, very near the top. Thinking in 2 years we may plan on trying to get there.

The race I got to see was the TX race just this past weekend. Several of the legends were at the race, there was some Q and A with them on stage before hand. I couldn't hear a lot of it, but 4 or 5 of the greats were there. I think 20 or more Indy 500 wins between them all.

Hinchcliffe is my favorite driver and he had one of his best races, until he didn't and lost it in turn 2. Great guy, but I'm about to decide maybe not the best race car driver.

I'm not a fan of Herta, kind of has a golden spoon syndrome. He and Dixon racing each other hard and taking each other out couldn't have been better. Dixon is good and I have nothing against him, but I'm tired of always seeing him at the top. Rossi is another favorite right now and almost had the race won. I'm good with Newgarden who won, but he came out of no where. His team kicked ass on his last pit stop and that won him the race basically. Penkse has the money and it shows most of the time.

Pagenaud has one of the best attitudes of all of them, has a good time doing what he does and thought he might have it in the bag after winning the Indy 500 this year, but couldn't pull it out.

Overall a good fun race though.


----------



## Skione65

@GDN,

Yes...the Indy...man you absolutely HAVE to go. Those cars are SO fast....and loud when they go by....like nothing else. They're gone before you can focus on them! AMAZING. Went for like a decade straight every year. I have to get back...haven't been in years and my teen son said this year he'd LOVE to go when I was watching it on T.V. so may start a new tradition. Man what memories. You'll thank me. It will blow you away. Think of me when your hair stands on end and you get those goosebumps when the cars race by with that high pitched scream!

Ski


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> Going on about 30 hours with no power at home now. Thank goodness for some cooler temps in Dallas. The storm that blew thew yesterday was crazy. I guess I tempted it by washing both cars yesterday morning. My plans were well laid, but the meteorologists and IBM (powers the Weather Channel app) all still are just as bad as ever with their 2000 models they follow and use, they just can't get it right. Storm was predicted about 4 PM, but it arrived in a hurry about 3 hours early. To say the last all is good with the cars, but did have to go visit a Supercharger today for one that we got caught with only about 100 miles range left on Sunday. All is good now. Power should be back tomorrow.
> 
> I've found two bugs, one displaying SC locations and another with Sentry mode notifications. I'll report further on them in other appropriate threads.
> 
> I'll only say I do love the new garage door opener we put in last year with battery backup. It hasn't failed yet and it's opened and closed the door 10 to 12 times.
> 
> PS - add to the things I love, extra battery backups/chargers and Hot Spots. Not quite like solar and a PowerWall, but I'll take it !!


Wow, sorry to hear about your power outage. I also had planned on the predicted storm to blow through our area late afternoon, early evening...but instead it came way early. We had a few items in our backyard that we needed to bring inside so my wife scrambled to get them in since I was not home when the storm blew through.

Edit: I plug in religiously every night. It's a habit...


----------



## GDN

I figure many of the top coating products are all very comparable, but I'm still in love with Gyeon Mohs.

The first video is Niko - the MSM 3, the coating has been on for a year. It's been washed probably 20 times and half of those at a hand held spray car wash during the winter, those tend to have more harsh chemicals. The water beading is incredible and still beads like a new coating. It still got a spray or WetCoat, the first one after a year.

The second video is the black car. The car is 6 months old, but just finally got the first coating of Gyeon Mohs. The water couldn't stick if it wanted to.

I used the Wet Coat on the wheels of both cars. I don't have the patience to use the wipe on coating on the wheels, too many crevices. Using the spray was very easy and still offers a very nice coat.

Niko with 1 year coating





Silent Thunder - new coating


----------



## GDN

Had family (5 people total) flying through town tonight on their way back home from vacation. They had a 4 hour layover, so we took both cars and picked them up at the airport and went for dinner, then dropped them back off. My niece and her husband (manager of two car dealerships in OK - a Ford and GM) had both seen the cars, but their girls had not. The 12 year old rode with me and was just amazed. Had a fun time showing her the car and acceleration and AC vents. She couldn't believe a car was built and operated like this. I really like her dad (and he was in the other car) so I didn't throw him under the bus that he was selling old technology. She was taking pictures and loved it. The first thing she told him when we all got out was she wanted a Tesla when she got her first car. :hearteyes:

As we were leaving the restaurant I decided to have some fun with Advanced summon too. A policeman had pulled up near the front and was going in to eat. I could tell he was kind of watching and I almost decided not to do it, but decided what the hell. He kind of looked to see what we were all doing and he said "You're not about to cause me any kind of trouble are you, I just want to eat dinner". I assured him we weren't and he went on in and the car actually performed pretty well, hesitated once. It backed out of it's spot and pulled up very near the door where we were at.


----------



## GDN

While having to change the E on my plate to a 3 couldn't have been more fitting, tonight I found the predecessor ! Random find at a neighborhood restaurant. Wanted a pic next to it, but wasn't in the cards. Just have to say I like their style choice too!


----------



## GDN

Interesting and impressive note on range loss while parked. We were out of town for 8 days, the AWD sat unplugged for that time. I only woke it a few times, but one of those was for a SW update. Total range loss was 10 miles. 

It was garaged and Dallas got a small break from the August temps, Sentry was off and I'm guessing COHP never kicked in, but barely a mile a day is impressive. This car could sit months without being plugged in at this rate.


----------



## iChris93

GDN said:


> I'm guessing COHP never kicked in, but barely a mile a day is impressive.


I believe COHP will only come on for the first 24 hours. After that, it can get toasty again!


----------



## GDN

A little disappointment yesterday with Niko. We were washing both cars and discovered a crack in the back window of the MSM RWD. There is no impact point, looks just like a stress crack. I need to go review a few threads of similar reports and see what luck I'll have with Tesla. At this point I plan on them replacing the glass at their cost unless they can prove differently. More bad news, this is one of the rear roof glasses with the special coating on it.


----------



## Love

GDN said:


> A little disappointment yesterday with Niko. We were washing both cars and discovered a crack in the back window of the MSM RWD. There is no impact point, looks just like a stress crack. I need to go review a few threads of similar reports and see what luck I'll have with Tesla. At this point I plan on them replacing the glass at their cost unless they can prove differently. More bad news, this is one of the rear roof glasses with the special coating on it.


Ah, damn. Sorry to see that @GDN ... I hope you don't have any issues with Tesla in getting them to replace this. Makes me want to go out to the garage and walk around my car. Again.


----------



## FRC

GDN said:


> see what luck I'll have with Tesla


Let us know what they say, I've got a similar stress crack in my windshield.


----------



## Love

FRC said:


> Let us know what they say, I've got a similar stress crack in my windshield.


Well... now this ain't good either. Sorry to hear this as well @FRC my friend. 😞


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> A little disappointment yesterday with Niko. We were washing both cars and discovered a crack in the back window of the MSM RWD. There is no impact point, looks just like a stress crack. I need to go review a few threads of similar reports and see what luck I'll have with Tesla. At this point I plan on them replacing the glass at their cost unless they can prove differently. More bad news, this is one of the rear roof glasses with the special coating on it.


Sorry to see that @GDN - let us know how it goes with Tesla service.


----------



## GDN

So there are just a couple of options/icons I just thought I'd never explore or touch in this car. Well after the last hour and a half sitting in the car I now know why I spent $60K on a car and explored one more of them for the first time. I will never sing Karaoke in public, but who doesn't love having your own private sound studio. I'm ready for a road trip, let Caroke shine !!!! I have explored, very nice job.


----------



## GDN

So the cars really need washing as it's been several weeks. On occasion and when it gets cooler/cold I don't drag the hose out; I run up the road about 3 minutes away to a hand spray wash. It's never too busy, so I use the wand to spray it off, a wet MF cloth to wash what doesn't come clean, rinse, spot free rinse and then the fun part - I drive down the road about 1/4 mile and back to the car wash(kind of fast) to blow a good majority of the water off, then I dry it off before coming home.

Well - today my partner was with me and I commented I wanted to wash the car. I had one MF cloth with me and it isn't hot so I decided I could stop and wash and then get home before it spotted too bad. We stop, wash and rinse and are on the way home and he asked if I was going to blow the water off. Weellll, you only need to say that once as I put the pedal to the floor and his head hit the headrest (kind of hard I might add). I might have laughed a little and then asked if he thought the car had the new extra 5% power. 

We didn't speak for about 20 minutes, but the car had very few spots on it when we got home. All is OK again now.


----------



## MelindaV

why do I think the partner drives more like me than you?


----------



## GDN

MelindaV said:


> why do I think the partner drives more like me than you?


For the most part you are correct. However 2 things to remember. He is the one that wants to trade the RWD for a P for his 5 mile one way commute and just to be fair he was the first one to ever punch it and make my head hit the headrest. We've had fun with it since back and forth.


----------



## GDN

Finally got the WC connected today. Pretty nice to charge both cars at once. It's not perfect. I didn't run the wire inside the wall, so I know it isn't up to code. The garage never had sheetrock and still hoping to have the ceiling done and the walls finished, but that is a task to hire done next year. When we do that I'll pull that one sheet off and drill through the top plate to get the feed wire inside the wall.

From there, it's about convenience. I had some fun with it. With a single garage door I just used some screw hooks across the ceiling and then have used a spring balancer to attach to the cable which will retract it back to the ceiling. I don't have it just perfect yet. It's at the right length to plug in, but if it isn't plugged in it is a little in the way getting in the passenger side of the other car.

It was crazy how much faster it charged, I've got it on a 60 amp breaker, so got the full 48 amps, compared to 32 amps we've been getting with the UMC. I still have the UMC plugged in to a 14-50 plug on the drivers side of the black car. Never truly had a need to charge both at once, but it is about convenience so Niko can be plugged in and still get in and out of the garage with the black car.

Bonus, it was almost 70 in Dallas today, so both cars got hand washes at home. They needed it.


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> Finally got the WC connected today. Pretty nice to charge both cars at once. It's not perfect. I didn't run the wire inside the wall, so I know it isn't up to code. The garage never had sheetrock and still hoping to have the ceiling done and the walls finished, but that is a task to hire done next year. When we do that I'll pull that one sheet off and drill through the top plate to get the feed wire inside the wall.
> 
> From there, it's about convenience. I had some fun with it. With a single garage door I just used some screw hooks across the ceiling and then have used a spring balancer to attach to the cable which will retract it back to the ceiling. I don't have it just perfect yet. It's at the right length to plug in, but if it isn't plugged in it is a little in the way getting in the passenger side of the other car.
> 
> It was crazy how much faster it charged, I've got it on a 60 amp breaker, so got the full 48 amps, compared to 32 amps we've been getting with the UMC. I still have the UMC plugged in to a 14-50 plug on the drivers side of the black car. Never truly had a need to charge both at once, but it is about convenience so Niko can be plugged in and still get in and out of the garage with the black car.
> 
> Bonus, it was almost 70 in Dallas today, so both cars got hand washes at home. They needed it.
> 
> View attachment 31170


@GDN Let me know when you are thinking about having the garage done. I got a guy who does great work. Paint. Drywall. He has done all our work since 2002. He says he does floors too, but that I haven't seen.


----------



## GDN

AWD 80% charge today 232.06 miles = 290.08 full charge. Rangel loss of 20 miles at 13 months old and 15K miles. 6.5% loss


----------



## GDN

Obligatory picture of the car (although it is dirty) from today while getting a hair cut. However, the interesting part is the newly placed shiny chrome rabbit! This is along Preston Road in Dallas for any locals, but I'm having a hard time finding the tie in. It's new, just popped up. Yes, I know Easter is coming, but no business name, nothing else placed with it, just a chrome rabbit attached to a concrete base.


----------



## FRC

I've been looking for that wascully wabbit for many years. And there he is! Wunning on Pweston Woad!


----------



## GDN

Some day in a few years I hope to be able to look back at a post like this and think what crazy times. For now and today its actually getting pretty dang serious out there with the Coronavirus. When store shelves are empty and you can't buy soap or toilet paper, this afternoon at my closest Wal-Mart on the way home I scored the trifecta - hand soap (in the cart), then the hand sanitizer AND a MSM Model 3 from Hot Wheels.


----------



## FRC

GDN said:


> Some day in a few years I hope to be able to look back at a post like this and think what crazy times. For now and today its actually getting pretty dang serious out there with the Coronavirus. When store shelves are empty and you can't buy soap or toilet paper, this afternoon at my closest Wal-Mart on the way home I scored the trifecta - hand soap (in the cart), then the hand sanitizer AND a MSM Model 3 from Hot Wheels.
> 
> View attachment 32807


Why no mention of your Dr Pepper? Quadrifecta, I'd say!!


----------



## GDN

FRC said:


> Why no mention of your Dr Pepper? Quadrifecta, I'd say!!


This is true - I just left it hanging. DP is my favorite drink, but I quit keeping it in the house for the most part. Decided I needed to try the new Cream Soda version.


----------



## FRC

There's a cream soda version?? Yuck!


----------



## garsh

You mis-typed "Yum!", FRC.
You're welcome.


----------



## GDN

Filter day !! - Several weeks back I had ordered the cabin air filters for the AC on both cars.. Last fall I had purchased the Kool It from Amazon so that was in the garage waiting for use. I didn't know a little "shelter in place" action would be the reason I was looking for something to do around the house and with the cars, but today was the day. Interesting note on the filters, I've had them just a few weeks, but they were made in May of 2019 in Germany. They've got a lot of stock of these things sitting around somewhere, or these got shuffled to the back of the inventory and just found their way out.

I watched a couple of videos for review and then went to town. Lets just say the videos didn't prepare me for just how far under the dash the filter door is. Just why they needed to put the screw at the top vs engineering some sort of latch at the bottom where it would be more accessible is beyond me. This wasn't hard, just tedious and you get to contort a time or two to get far enough in there to get the screw out. Once you do, the cleaning and replacement are pretty easy. Getting the screw back in can be a bit challenging, but doable. Then getting the carpet panel and the panel under the glove box back on was somewhat straight forward. I look forward to someone with a Y looking to see if they've reengineered this door. Way too easy to do.

Pictures below of the filters. They were much dirtier than I would have expected. The newer car with 18K miles and 14 months old wasn't as dirty as the one almost 21 months and only 9K miles. The pictures are from the second car. I can't tell, but guessing cottonwood and other things we get here in the area are what accumulated. You can see what I've pulled out from between a few folds of the filter. There is a lot has made it's way this far.

As far as cleaning with Kool It, the coils inside the car looked very clean. I'm not sure if the cleaning did or didn't help them or if it was necessary, but it was very easy to do while I was in that far.

I wouldn't expect to have to do something like this but every few years. I think to save the interior filters I'm going to review the filters that have been created by 3rd parties to cover the air intake under the trunk. I'll do a review on them, but feel I'm about 95% sure I'll be adding that to both cars in the next week or two. Adding that filter should save these interior filters from needing replacement for many years.

As a side note in picture 2 below, the green on top of the trash can is just pollen that has settled out of the air the last 3 days. It's pretty rough this time of year here, but also shows the need for filters of some kind in our cars.


----------



## GDN

This is the filter or similar I'm thinking of adding under the frunk. Will have to do some research.


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> Filter day !! - Several weeks back I had ordered the cabin air filters for the AC on both cars.. Last fall I had purchased the Kool It from Amazon so that was in the garage waiting for use. I didn't know a little "shelter in place" action would be the reason I was looking for something to do around the house and with the cars, but today was the day. Interesting note on the filters, I've had them just a few weeks, but they were made in May of 2019 in Germany. They've got a lot of stock of these things sitting around somewhere, or these got shuffled to the back of the inventory and just found their way out.
> 
> I watched a couple of videos for review and then went to town. Lets just say the videos didn't prepare me for just how far under the dash the filter door is. Just why they needed to put the screw at the top vs engineering some sort of latch at the bottom where it would be more accessible is beyond me. This wasn't hard, just tedious and you get to contort a time or two to get far enough in there to get the screw out. Once you do, the cleaning and replacement are pretty easy. Getting the screw back in can be a bit challenging, but doable. Then getting the carpet panel and the panel under the glove box back on was somewhat straight forward. I look forward to someone with a Y looking to see if they've reengineered this door. Way too easy to do.
> 
> Pictures below of the filters. They were much dirtier than I would have expected. The newer car with 18K miles and 14 months old wasn't as dirty as the one almost 21 months and only 9K miles. The pictures are from the second car. I can't tell, but guessing cottonwood and other things we get here in the area are what accumulated. You can see what I've pulled out from between a few folds of the filter. There is a lot has made it's way this far.
> 
> As far as cleaning with Kool It, the coils inside the car looked very clean. I'm not sure if the cleaning did or didn't help them or if it was necessary, but it was very easy to do while I was in that far.
> 
> I wouldn't expect to have to do something like this but every few years. I think to save the interior filters I'm going to review the filters that have been created by 3rd parties to cover the air intake under the trunk. I'll do a review on them, but feel I'm about 95% sure I'll be adding that to both cars in the next week or two. Adding that filter should save these interior filters from needing replacement for many years.
> 
> As a side note in picture 2 below, the green on top of the trash can is just pollen that has settled out of the air the last 3 days. It's pretty rough this time of year here, but also shows the need for filters of some kind in our cars.
> 
> View attachment 33047
> View attachment 33048
> View attachment 33049


I have the replacement filters, and Kool-it can and have been using all sorts of delaying tactics to not perform this task. One of my tactics was to wait until the pollen stops so it does not gum up my new filters  . @GDN, did you get that musty smell prior to changing out the filters? My wife keeps complaining about it each time she gets into Quicksilver...and I am getting tired of it.


----------



## GDN

Quicksilver said:


> I have the replacement filters, and Kool-it can and have been using all sorts of delaying tactics to not perform this task. One of my tactics was to wait until the pollen stops so it does not gum up my new filters  . @GDN, did you get that musty smell prior to changing out the filters? My wife keeps complaining about it each time she gets into Quicksilver...and I am getting tired of it.


The musty smell was prevalent with both cars last summer when everyone complained of it. There were claims that Tesla had made changes in a SW release that would run the fan to dry it up and help avoid the smell. After late last summer when that was reported the black AWD has never again had the smell. Not even this spring when using the AC. However I drove the RWD a few weeks back when the computer was updated and I got the smell when driving home that evening.

I used my phone to look into the air filter compartment at the coils on both cars and both were as bright and shiny as could be before cleaning. I decided to use it anyway since I was in that far. There could be growth or mold or whatever it is on the back side of the coils, but nothing present on the side you can see. It looked shiny and brand new in there.

I'll give reports and updates as I can, but this week is cooler and I don't leave the house, it may be a few more weeks before the black car even sees sun again. The RWD still leaves the house each day as Patrick is considered essential and he must be in the office. I'll ask him every couple of days if he is still getting the smell.

I hope all is well with your family and are not going stir crazy just yet. As of tomorrow I will have been home 2 weeks and it isn't as bad as I thought, but hoping we are able to end this in a couple of weeks too.


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> The musty smell was prevalent with both cars last summer when everyone complained of it. There were claims that Tesla had made changes in a SW release that would run the fan to dry it up and help avoid the smell. After late last summer when that was reported the black AWD has never again had the smell. Not even this spring when using the AC. However I drove the RWD a few weeks back when the computer was updated and I got the smell when driving home that evening.
> 
> I used my phone to look into the air filter compartment at the coils on both cars and both were as bright and shiny as could be before cleaning. I decided to use it anyway since I was in that far. There could be growth or mold or whatever it is on the back side of the coils, but nothing present on the side you can see. It looked shiny and brand new in there.
> 
> I'll give reports and updates as I can, but this week is cooler and I don't leave the house, it may be a few more weeks before the black car even sees sun again. The RWD still leaves the house each day as Patrick is considered essential and he must be in the office. I'll ask him every couple of days if he is still getting the smell.
> 
> I hope all is well with your family and are not going stir crazy just yet. As of tomorrow I will have been home 2 weeks and it isn't as bad as I thought, but hoping we are able to end this in a couple of weeks too.


Hope you and yours are safe and sound too! My son and I have been taking our bikes out a lot and online schooling is keeping him busy. I am looking forward to getting this done to get rid of that smell. Even with the software update to help, I can still occasionally smell it when on the few days that I have had the AC on this week. On a different note, I stopped by the Plano SC today and checked out several Model Ys. Looks pretty cool up close and almost as big as the X. I'll post pics in my thread soon. Take care!


----------



## MelindaV

I originally planned to change mine out myself, but ended up having Tesla do it when my car was in for misc things (and HW3) in Feb, so wasn't able to see what they would have accumulated.


----------



## GDN

And then this happened. If it's the 4th of July and if the neighborhood has a car parade. Well you join in. About 20 cars, a full hour up and down about 12 streets.


----------



## Needsdecaf




----------



## GDN

Then this happened. Good news is basically a second car sitting in the garage going no where, and I have an air compressor. This is a front wheel on the RWD. Partner got a few blocks from home and the warning popped up. Came home, took the other car.

I aired it up, went to Discount Tire where they said it was almost a 2 hour wait. I'll just be airing it up again and headed back up there about 7:30 in the morning to be a little closer to the front of the line.


----------



## iChris93

GDN said:


> Then this happened. Good news is basically a second car sitting in the garage going no where, and I have an air compressor. This is a front wheel on the RWD. Partner got a few blocks from home and the warning popped up. Came home, took the other car.
> 
> I aired it up, went to Discount Tire where they said it was almost a 2 hour wait. I'll just be airing it up again and headed back up there about 7:30 in the morning to be a little closer to the front of the line.
> 
> View attachment 34846


Looks like it is not very close to the side-wall, so repairable. Good luck with Discount Tire tomorrow morning.


----------



## garsh

GDN said:


> Then this happened. Good news is basically a second car sitting in the garage going no where, and I have an air compressor. This is a front wheel on the RWD. Partner got a few blocks from home and the warning popped up. Came home, took the other car.
> 
> I aired it up, went to Discount Tire where they said it was almost a 2 hour wait. I'll just be airing it up again and headed back up there about 7:30 in the morning to be a little closer to the front of the line.


For a simple puncture like that, I'd just plug it myself and be done with it.

Run to Walmart and pick up one of these for $5.88:
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Slime-11-Piece-Deluxe-Tire-Plug-Kit-with-Glue-2040-A/16782762

Unscrew that screw from the tire (or pull it out with pliers), let most of the air out of the tire, and follow the instructions on the packaging.


----------



## GDN

@iChris93 - As noted - on good flat part - so yes, hope an easy repair.

@garsh - I've got one of those in the trunk. For some reason I was never a fan of plugs, likely because of what I know from a kid. Use it as an emergency when patching isn't available. We always had a tire broken down and patched. I know the foam is in there, but should be no problem - they should clean it up, might need a rebalance depending on how much foam is removed. If they can't get to it again tomorrow or takes a while, I can obviously plug, then patch later.

Is your experience that a plug will last a long time? Not come out?


----------



## iChris93

GDN said:


> I know the foam is in there, but should be no problem - they should clean it up, might need a rebalance depending on how much foam is removed.


Firestone wouldn't do that for me, but Discount Tire did. 


GDN said:


> Is your experience that a plug will last a long time? Not come out?


I know you're asking @garsh, but I have not had a plug come out.


----------



## garsh

GDN said:


> Is your experience that a plug will last a long time? Not come out?


I've used plugs for simple punctures twice. Both times they lasted the life of the tire, and I never added a patch.


----------



## GDN

I forgot the update on the tire - Discount handled it quickly - balance/rotate on all 4 - patched the one with the screw - in and out in about 30 minutes.


----------



## GDN

Might just be one of the saddest weeks ever for the car - and me. We've not left the house since Sunday, almost 5 whole days. I'm quite certain that has never happened before, 5 days in a row. I'm one that needs out of the house at least every other day or so, but I've made it all week. There will be driving somewhere - Today. The prior week wasn't all that exciting really either, because those aren't my drives - the car went to work with my partner a few days because the flat was on his car.


----------



## GDN

And then this happened - is't the Black AWD. It is just a few weeks shy of being 2 years old. The 2018 RWD still only has 11,289 miles at 2.5 years.


----------



## iChris93

GDN said:


> And then this happened - is't the Black AWD. It is just a few weeks shy of being 2 years old. The 2018 RWD still only has 11,289 miles at 2.5 years.
> 
> View attachment 35802


Barely broken in!


----------



## Needsdecaf

iChris93 said:


> Barely broken in!


Seriously. I had more than that mileage COMBINED on my first car in the 16 months that I had it before it died. 

Congrats, hope you have enjoyed all the miles.


----------



## GDN

Absolutely great day today ! @FRC was in town and we met up for a few hours. Lets just say if you weren't there with us, you were talked about. We only had a couple of hours so we didn't get all of the worlds problems solved. Patrick, my partner, joined us too.


----------



## iChris93

GDN said:


> Lets just say if you weren't there with us, you were talked about.


Good things, I hope!


----------



## FRC

iChris93 said:


> Good things, I hope!


Most of the discussion about you, @iChris93, was positive. Some of you others? Maybe not so much!! @GDN, you forgot to mention how I single-handedly saved that little boy's life!


----------



## garsh

FRC said:


> Most of the discussion about you, @iChris93, was positive. Some of you others? Maybe not so much!!


----------



## GDN

FRC said:


> Most of the discussion about you, @iChris93, was positive. Some of you others? Maybe not so much!! @GDN, you forgot to mention how I single-handedly saved that little boy's life!


I tried to think how to tell that story, just wasn't sure. Single-handedly, is that because you couldn't even put your drink down from the other hand? :grinning:


----------



## GDN

Welp - the RWD got the very common 12 volt brain drain this week. Received messages on Wednesday morning in the car that the 12V battery must be replaced soon. We received about 15 errors, several of them repeated, same as most report, about praking brakes and unable to charge. Opened a service ticket that was assigned a Jan 5 date, which was later moved up to this morning. Technician arrived in his S and was gone 25 minutes later.

I don't know anymore about why these batteries aren't lasting very long, but I'm guessing Tesla and Hankook don't have a clue either or don't think it is worth changing because the very same battery went in that came out. The part number is identical, even the last part of it that looks like it could be set up to indicate a different revision. Hankook has changed the label, but they and AtlasBX are the same company.


----------



## GDN

Not as many events to post about in this thread these days, but on occasion it just needs an update. 

A perfect weather day in Dallas, a few errands to run, good music on the radio and a few miles out on the Tollway, coming home with wh/mi a good ways over 300 - it is all good. 

This car is still incredible and I never cease to marvel at it each time I get to drive, especially on a day like today.


----------



## iChris93

GDN said:


> A perfect weather day in Dallas


Good day to give them a bath?


----------



## GDN

Actually we've had 2 perfect weekends back to back, so the AWD - the one driven today got a bath last week then set in the garage to stay clean for this weekend. The other one, well he is begging for a bath, but have put that on the agenda for next weekend.


----------



## GDN

It was a Tesla "Y" day out at one of the more notable plant nurseries close by. On the way in we followed a Y into the parking lot. When we came out there was this one next to us and 2 more down in the other lot for a total of 4 in a matter of 30 minutes. There was an X across the street.

This picture is slightly downhill, but shows again the nice difference in height of the Y over the 3.

A side note you can see the house under construction in the background. They are still rebuilding from the tornado in late 2019. The nursery was also destroyed, but they built back quickly.


----------



## FRC

GDN said:


> It was a Tesla "Y" day out at one of the more notable plant nurseries close by. On the way in we followed a Y into the parking lot. When we came out there was this one next to us and 2 more down in the other lot for a total of 4 in a matter of 30 minutes. There was an X across the street.
> 
> This picture is slightly downhill, but shows again the nice difference in height of the Y over the 3.
> 
> A side note you can see the house under construction in the background. They are still rebuilding from the tornado in late 2019. The nursery was also destroyed, but they built back quickly.


I think you may have underexposed the picture!


----------



## GDN

FRC said:


> I think you may have underexposed the picture!


Thank you - I added that from the mobil. I truly haven't added many pics since the forum software upgrade. It doesn't just automatically insert - I had another step or two there I didn't complete. Fixed.


----------



## GDN

When you go out and a white 3 is parked next to a white y - of course you park next to them, even if it does embarrass your partner. Why park somewhere else, this is likely the safest parking there is, and it looks damn good.


----------



## garsh

Your car looks like an exact negative of the white one, given the trim and wheel colors.


----------



## GDN

Well it was my version of "Battery Day" . The AWD is 30 months old and got a new warning last week - telling the 12v battery had very little life in it, it needed to be replaced. So today was the day. The replacement battery truly looked used when it came out of the box, but wiped off clean, however it was made in October 2020 - so it is already at least 7 months old.

The RWD also had the 12v battery replaced right at 30 months so there is some consistency at least.

The technician jumped right in the car and initially said there were no battery messages so he wasn't sure why he was sent out with a battery. I was glad I had a screen shot of the warning. He agreed that was brand new as he'd never seen the warning before. He got it put in and was gone 15 minutes later. So - hoping all is good for another 30 months. He iterated they had changed nothing about the 12v battery and it is the same one that is in the Y.


----------



## iChris93

GDN said:


> Well it was my version of "Battery Day" . The AWD is 30 months old and got a new warning last week - telling the 12v battery had very little life in it, it needed to be replaced. So today was the day. The replacement battery truly looked used when it came out of the box, but wiped off clean, however it was made in October 2020 - so it is already at least 7 months old.
> 
> The RWD also had the 12v battery replaced right at 30 months so there is some consistency at least.
> 
> The technician jumped right in the car and initially said there were no battery messages so he wasn't sure why he was sent out with a battery. I was glad I had a screen shot of the warning. He agreed that was brand new as he'd never seen the warning before. He got it put in and was gone 15 minutes later. So - hoping all is good for another 30 months. He iterated they had changed nothing about the 12v battery and it is the same one that is in the Y.
> 
> View attachment 38299
> 
> 
> View attachment 38300
> View attachment 38301


Wow, that new battery is a mess!


----------



## GDN

It's days like today I just wish Tesla would go under. I've let service really rub me the wrong way and I know it is 100% typical of them. There is just absolutely no concern for the customer. Simple service call for LTE that doesn't connect for 30 seconds up to a minute after starting the car and leaving the house Wifi. I get the LTE signal with a slash through it. A couple of others have had similar issues. Sometimes it takes a reboot to get it to connect. I have had a service appt for 3 weeks. Pretty easy drop off. Leave a key, get Uber credits- which are fine, I work 2 miles down the road from the SC. However I had a brand new service advisor. Just wanted to read the scripts to me and couldn't even have a conversation. Told me he had me set up with 3 days worth of credits and didn't expect the car to be done before tomorrow for sure. So I did ask him what the purpose of an appointment 3 weeks out was if they didn't at least plan on working on my car the same day. The manager even came over to look at the screen and they both noted they had both LTE boards and new computers in stock if it was determined it was needed. I left knowing it was just standard BS.

Fast forward to 3:00 same day - Service complete, no invoice in the app. Service notes confirm key card in the car and my PIN to drive reset and they gave me the number. I could locate the car on the lot, get in and leave. I wanted to confirm they had replaced the LTE module however, so I went in. My service advisor wasn't there, but the manager was. I asked him if he could close the invoice so I could see what was done. He told me it couldn't be closed until CA approved it due to the cost of the repair. I asked what the heck they had to do that would have been so expensive. So he pulled it up and noted they didn't replace anything, just refreshed the firmware on the existing LTE card. What the heck, CA has to approve that? I gave him a few words about how lame and stupid just flashing the firmware was and that the story about CA approving the invoice didn't sound too good either. He told me if the problem continued to stop by and he'd get the part replaced and I'd go to the front of the line, no appointment necessary.

To say the least, blood pressure is now up - I get in the car and drive home. Then we get ready to get out for dinner and were taking the other car. I couldn't unlock it however because I had not reconfigured my app after deleting it this past weekend (for the wonderful driving score update). Or course I reach for my key card which I realize immediately isn't in my wallet. And you guessed it, no where to be found in the other car either. As well the PIN to drive had not been set as had been noted in the app.

Feel pretty stupid for not looking for the key card because as I waited on the service manager another customer had come back in and noted his key card had not been left in his car. The manager reached in a drawer and pulled one out and told him how to program it. WTH - Didn't even look for the original or the one that belonged to the customer/car? I guess I know why now. It could have just as easily been my card they handed him. I know programming a new one is easy and you can take the old one out when you do it, but it's absurd. It's stupid, it's lazy. It seems they park the cars and then just take the key back inside and dump it in a bucket. They'll give you another one, not programmed, if you think to ask for it. 

I've updated my service ticket. Will give the LTE a day or two to see if there is any improvement and then I'll drive back down just to get a dang key card. 

The whole process is just so stupid simple I almost truly wish Elon would go belly up. He has to fix the nonsense.


----------



## GDN

So I'm feeling better this morning after my rant last night, still not happy that the LTE may not be fixed, but at least Tesla sent the key card out via Uber. I had not used Uber for a couple of years. I was very surprised at how their app has changed and the services they offer. They now basically offer courier service - Tesla had them pick up the key card and deliver it to the house this morning. One small step.


----------



## FRC

GDN said:


> So I'm feeling better this morning after my rant last night, still not happy that the LTE may not be fixed, but at least Tesla sent the key card out via Uber. I had not used Uber for a couple of years. I was very surprised at how their app has changed and the services they offer. They now basically offer courier service - Tesla had them pick up the key card and deliver it to the house this morning. One small step.


I assume that was in response to your complaint. I can't imagine Tesla taking that step proactively.


----------



## GDN

FRC said:


> I assume that was in response to your complaint. I can't imagine Tesla taking that step proactively.


Correct - I just sent a message through the app to service that my key card was not in the car. Service Advisor replied he could have it delivered via Uber where ever I wanted. It was here about 45 minutes later in the same sealed envelope he put it in yesterday morning.


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> It's days like today I just wish Tesla would go under. I've let service really rub me the wrong way and I know it is 100% typical of them. There is just absolutely no concern for the customer. Simple service call for LTE that doesn't connect for 30 seconds up to a minute after starting the car and leaving the house Wifi. I get the LTE signal with a slash through it. A couple of others have had similar issues. Sometimes it takes a reboot to get it to connect. I have had a service appt for 3 weeks. Pretty easy drop off. Leave a key, get Uber credits- which are fine, I work 2 miles down the road from the SC. However I had a brand new service advisor. Just wanted to read the scripts to me and couldn't even have a conversation. Told me he had me set up with 3 days worth of credits and didn't expect the car to be done before tomorrow for sure. So I did ask him what the purpose of an appointment 3 weeks out was if they didn't at least plan on working on my car the same day. The manager even came over to look at the screen and they both noted they had both LTE boards and new computers in stock if it was determined it was needed. I left knowing it was just standard BS.
> 
> Fast forward to 3:00 same day - Service complete, no invoice in the app. Service notes confirm key card in the car and my PIN to drive reset and they gave me the number. I could locate the car on the lot, get in and leave. I wanted to confirm they had replaced the LTE module however, so I went in. My service advisor wasn't there, but the manager was. I asked him if he could close the invoice so I could see what was done. He told me it couldn't be closed until CA approved it due to the cost of the repair. I asked what the heck they had to do that would have been so expensive. So he pulled it up and noted they didn't replace anything, just refreshed the firmware on the existing LTE card. What the heck, CA has to approve that? I gave him a few words about how lame and stupid just flashing the firmware was and that the story about CA approving the invoice didn't sound too good either. He told me if the problem continued to stop by and he'd get the part replaced and I'd go to the front of the line, no appointment necessary.
> 
> To say the least, blood pressure is now up - I get in the car and drive home. Then we get ready to get out for dinner and were taking the other car. I couldn't unlock it however because I had not reconfigured my app after deleting it this past weekend (for the wonderful driving score update). Or course I reach for my key card which I realize immediately isn't in my wallet. And you guessed it, no where to be found in the other car either. As well the PIN to drive had not been set as had been noted in the app.
> 
> Feel pretty stupid for not looking for the key card because as I waited on the service manager another customer had come back in and noted his key card had not been left in his car. The manager reached in a drawer and pulled one out and told him how to program it. WTH - Didn't even look for the original or the one that belonged to the customer/car? I guess I know why now.  It could have just as easily been my card they handed him. I know programming a new one is easy and you can take the old one out when you do it, but it's absurd. It's stupid, it's lazy. It seems they park the cars and then just take the key back inside and dump it in a bucket. They'll give you another one, not programmed, if you think to ask for it.
> 
> I've updated my service ticket. Will give the LTE a day or two to see if there is any improvement and then I'll drive back down just to get a dang key card.
> 
> The whole process is just so stupid simple I almost truly wish Elon would go belly up. He has to fix the nonsense.


A few months back I had a frustrating service experience at the Plano SC. I put in a service appt. two weeks out for my charge port door because it was acting up, erratically not opening - both with button push from the mobile connector and manually pushing the spot on the charge port door. We were leaving for a road trip the week after the service appt. and wanted to get the charge port door issue resolved since we planned to supercharge on the road. I included two videos of the charge port door not functioning on different dates to make sure they saw that the door was not working. I dropped the car off at 8:30AM on appt. date and at 3:30pm, the Tesla app shows service is complete and to pick up my car. My wife dropped me off to pick up the car and lo and behold, I found that they didn't do anything to fix it. I was furious but stayed calm. They said they couldn't reproduces the issue so they didn't fix it. I said there were two videos I sent in of the issue but they still said its working now. I said it is erratic so sometimes it works and other times it doesn't. What a waste of a day at the SC for nothing. Needless to say, during our road trip, on several occasions the charge port door would not open so I had to gently pry it open with my fingers to be able to charge. When we finally arrived home from our trip, a few days later, the intermittent issue became permanent. So, it was not until the door would stopped opening altogether would they finally fixed it. Just poor customer service overall so I understand your frustration.


----------



## GDN

I hear the stories all day long from so many. My experiences have been positive for the most part. Maybe they've made a good update in the fiashed firmware and I'll be another guinea pig for them, but the simple things of telling me my card is in the car, giving me a new PIN to drive and then none of that even being done is just sloppy and shows they could care less about the customer. 

You'll understand being from Dallas, but if Tesla could put some Sewell service around it every other manufacture would be out of business. Elon/Tesla really has to put some emphasis on this in the coming years. 

I know that the majority of the repairs they make are all warranty, but that will start to change, you'll have customers paying for these repairs and BS and the noise will just grow louder.


----------



## GDN

GDN said:


> A little disappointment yesterday with Niko. We were washing both cars and discovered a crack in the back window of the MSM RWD. There is no impact point, looks just like a stress crack. I need to go review a few threads of similar reports and see what luck I'll have with Tesla. At this point I plan on them replacing the glass at their cost unless they can prove differently. More bad news, this is one of the rear roof glasses with the special coating on it.


Big day coming up this week - 4 years of ownership tomorrow, so technically I guess the warranty is up today. The good news is that I stopped by Tesla today and let them look at this crack. It is only on the inside laminated glass. They never argued, agreed immediately they would replace it.

So we lose the cool colored coating on that glass and will have to get it retinted, but saved ourselves likely $1000 or whatever the back glass costs. 

Thanks Tesla and Happy Birthday to Niko. Didn't know 6+ years could go so fast. Signed up for a reservation within seconds of them going live online back in March 2016.


----------



## GDN

As many of them as there are on the streets these days and it isn't as much fun not being a unicorn - this still never gets old. The first pic I was the first car parked, the second pic - I chose to park near. I'll miss this part when the truck finally arrives.


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> Big day coming up this week - 4 years of ownership tomorrow, so technically I guess the warranty is up today. The good news is that I stopped by Tesla today and let them look at this crack. It is only on the inside laminated glass. They never argued, agreed immediately they would replace it.
> 
> So we lose the cool colored coating on that glass and will have to get it retinted, but saved ourselves likely $1000 or whatever the back glass costs.
> 
> Thanks Tesla and Happy Birthday to Niko. Didn't know 6+ years could go so fast. Signed up for a reservation within seconds of them going live online back in March 2016.


Glad they will replace that glass. One of my biggest fear since my warranty is also over and I love the colored coating.


----------



## GDN

Quicksilver said:


> Glad they will replace that glass. One of my biggest fear since my warranty is also over and I love the colored coating.


I should have done a follow up. I dropped the car at the SC and they were done in about 5 hours. I think truly before that, but they didn't notify me. To say the least all I could see it was done well. Cool color effects gone unfortunately.

A couple of new interesting bits of information. As soon as I drove into the lot and their systems picked up that I was there, the car went into Service Mode immediately using their Geofenced technology. Literally when I parked I could no longer see my car in the app.

The other part is although the app was blocked from the car, when they opened doors or the trunk - the app would show that happening, although nothing else was active. That is how I new they were done likely an hour or two before they notified me.


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> I should have done a follow up. I dropped the car at the SC and they were done in about 5 hours. I think truly before that, but they didn't notify me. To say the least all I could see it was done well. Cool color effects gone unfortunately.
> 
> A couple of new interesting bits of information. As soon as I drove into the lot and their systems picked up that I was there, the car went into Service Mode immediately using their Geofenced technology. Literally when I parked I could no longer see my car in the app.
> 
> The other part is although the app was blocked from the car, when they opened doors or the trunk - the app would show that happening, although nothing else was active. That is how I new they were done likely an hour or two before they notified me.


Interesting about the service mode activating.

When are you picking up your F-150 Lightning?


----------



## FRC

When are you picking up your F-150 Lightning?
[/QUOTE]
this


----------



## GDN

Well - unfortunately it seems that Ford has lost some of their "Chips" !! It should have been here this week - tomorrow was my prediction. Ford had gotten on a good roll for about 3 weeks and it was becoming predictable - UNTIL May 23. My truck was built on May 24. All of the trucks from my week going forward starting getting a status of "Chip Hold". That lasted until last week about June 15. Chip Hold went away, but they are all just still sitting. The majority of trucks up to my week seem to be in shipping or delivered. Trucks since then are just sitting. One or two have started to move in just the last couple of days, but not enough to give us a lot of hope

I'm hoping to it being on a train by this weekend and a delivery by July 9. That is the end of my 30 day lock on a good interest rate !


----------



## iChris93

GDN said:


> Well - unfortunately it seems that Ford has lost some of their "Chips" !!


Potato or chocolate?


----------



## FRC

iChris93 said:


> Potato or chocolate?


He's in Texas; you forgot COW.


----------



## iChris93

FRC said:


> He's in Texas; you forgot COW.


😧


----------



## GDN

Hey - I smell that from here - 🐮🤠


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> Well - unfortunately it seems that Ford has lost some of their "Chips" !! It should have been here this week - tomorrow was my prediction. Ford had gotten on a good roll for about 3 weeks and it was becoming predictable - UNTIL May 23. My truck was built on May 24. All of the trucks from my week going forward starting getting a status of "Chip Hold". That lasted until last week about June 15. Chip Hold went away, but they are all just still sitting. The majority of trucks up to my week seem to be in shipping or delivered. Trucks since then are just sitting. One or two have started to move in just the last couple of days, but not enough to give us a lot of hope
> 
> I'm hoping to it being on a train by this weekend and a delivery by July 9. That is the end of my 30 day lock on a good interest rate !


Let us know when it arrives. I’d like to check it out!


----------



## GDN

A dark day has come in my Tesla world - I've sold the black AWD - Silent Thunder. I loved driving the car every day. I'm one of those that can get attached to a hunk of metal. The engineering, the process, the drive, the torque, truly the best ever. Thanks Tesla.

We look back over 100 years and look at the innovation and change in cars so gradual over time. I know the EV has evolved and many models are on the road, but I believe other than a few things like leaving carburetors behind likely Tesla has changed the car world more than most any other.

I've had so much fun getting to own and drive that car, but look forward to the next chapter with the Lightning. If it isn't what I want I'll find my way back to Tesla. 

The good news - it went to a great guy who was just as excited to get it. It'll have a great home. First Tesla for him and his family and he was very excited to drive off in it, so I'm happy to have another excited person own the car.


----------

